# September 2013 - No Buy/ Low Buy Support Thread



## jrenee (Aug 25, 2013)

Figured it was time to start a new no buy/low buy support thread for September.  Considering many of us hawk the September threads for beauty box spoilers and flash sales, we could probably use extra support to avoid enablers!  

As a recap from August, my goals are - 


No buy at Sephora until Sephora F&amp;F sale/holiday shopping
Avoid temptation by shopping in my hoarder's sample collection first
Trade for anything new to try (I got a full Urban Decay palette and deluxe lippie that way :-D)
Maintain my beauty product inventory list via google docs
Cut one of the beauty box subscriptions (either Ipsy or Glossybox)

What are your goals for September?  Any close calls or talk-downs you'll need?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2013)

My allowed list:


One Sephora order, but only if there's a really good points perk (I have a feeling there won't be one, so I doubt I'll place this order).
One Fortune Cookie Soap order based on the scents in the Autumn box, to be placed in three weeks (two paydays from now), but no more than one of each type of item (so one shower gel, one jelly, one sugar scrub, etc.).
Small Starlooks order I've been planning to place for a few months but have been holding off on placing until I got a discount code, and now I have one:  Infinity in Immortal and Tendergloss in Beaux.
essence trend edition stuff (limit: $20).
Glamour Doll Eyes 6-month subscription, if I can get my paws on it!
GDE limited edition stuff, if it happens to be released (fingers crossed for Halloween stuff!).
Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab:  This one is hard.  Right now, I'll say a limit of twenty decants from the Halloweenie collection, although that may shift upwards depending on what ends up being released.  I need to dig through my collection and find my Weenie stash to compare what I have to whatever ends up being released (but if there are red musk or champaca single-notes, I do hereby grant myself permission to order full bottles of both!).

Banned list:


Hair stuff unless it comes directly to me in one of my own subscription boxes.  No swapping for it, and no using Birchbox points for it.
Bath &amp; Body Works stuff.  Period.  Not even a Halloween Wallflower refill or lipgloss.

Eyeliner (waiting for the holiday sets!)

Bath products aside from the one allowed FCS order.  I still haven't started using any of the _Once Upon a Time_ stuff I ordered, although that's because I have been using the stuff I ordered from the summer collection, so I *have* been working through this stuff (and I'm almost done with the Mango or Salsa jelly!)

GDE permanent collection stuff!  I'm crossing my fingers for a Halloween collection to hurl my money at instead.  I need to work through my sample jars and decide what to upgrade to full-sized jars anyway (and I'm far from running out of even the samples I already know I love).

Eye primer.  I keep putting this on my to-buy list, but I have a bunch of assorted samples from various sources, and I've been working on them for a few months, so I can definitely get through another month with what I have.

Mascara.  I don't think I've bought any in over twenty-five years, and I have something like nine unopened tubes thanks to subs/GWPs/etc., so I'm not really at any risk of buying this, but I'll put it on here anyway.


I think that's a good start.  This plan may be refined as the week progresses.  I still have six days to carve my September rules in stone!


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 26, 2013)

Woohoo! Glad this got started. I am also continuing my low-buy into August. On the allowed list: - one mascara because I have 100% run out - one daytime moisturizer because I have 100% run out - one or two e.l.f. brow sets because I'm running dangerously low - one or two things in the Black Cherry Merlot scent from BBW (wanted it last year and never bought it) That is it! My money needs to go to my car for the next two months.


----------



## mauu (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm thinking of biting the bullet and signing myself up for a September no-buy. I've been attempting low-buys for some time now with more or less success each month. I don't really need anything and end-of-the-year sales are approaching anyway. 

So my rules are 


If I run out of something I'm allowed to purchase a replacement _if_ I don't have a back-up, a dupe or a close enough product that needs to be used up. Buying replacements should be a last resort and I'm going to shop my stash first.
Absolutely no lip products (gloss, lipstick or liners) and no eyeshadow under any circumstances

The no eyeshadow part is going to be difficult because Geek Chic Cosmetics is releasing a Harry Potter themed collection. I'll have to keep reminding myself that I want to wait for sales. 

I'm not sure if this is derailing the thread but I also want to set the following use-it-up goals for myself:


Use up 2 mineral eyeshadow samples
Use up 1 lipgloss
Use up 3 skin/hair/bodycare items 
Finish or get close to finishing Chanel's Rouge Coco Shine in Boy 

Good luck, everyone! Stay strong! Does anyone else have use-it-up goals for September?


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 26, 2013)

My low-buy in July and August was leading up to my birthday month so... this month, I allow one Sephora purchase under a budgeted amount, and one trip to Lush for bath products only (ie. bubble bars, etc., since I have too many shower soaps/gels/lotions already). Also, Birchbox sub and then Julep's October box if I find it worthy 






Oh man, that barely even sounds like a low-buy. Hope you guys don't eject me from the thread, hahah!


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 26, 2013)

> Oh man, that barely even sounds like a low-buy. Hope you guys don't eject me from the thread, hahah!


 Get out! Lol


----------



## mauu (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My low-buy in July and August was leading up to my birthday month so... this month, I allow one Sephora purchase under a budgeted amount, and one trip to Lush for bath products only (ie. bubble bars, etc., since I have too many shower soaps/gels/lotions already). Also, Birchbox sub and then Julep's October box if I find it worthy
> 
> ...


People are different and low-buys are about buying less than you normally would, so as long as it's working out for you, good for you. Although to be honest a lot of people do low-buys that don't quite sound like a low-buy to me but hey, whatever floats your boat. I don't know how much said people would be buying if they weren't on a low-buy.

Having said that, if you're worried your low-buy isn't "strict" enough, perhaps consider dropping the Birchbox sub, skipping the Julep box and using shower gel as a bubble bath? I know it's not the same thing as Lush's bubble bars but it'd help you use up stuff. Just a thought.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

Sept is the month after my birthday, so I definitely need to pull the reins back after indulging myself last month.  My rules for the month are:

-NO falling for the temptation of the Ipsy discount codes. 

-In fact, NO online orders at all! - Sephora, Ulta, Birchbox, etc.  I'm hoarding my points, so BB shouldn't be too hard.

-I'm allowed 3 swaps this month (because it still costs $ to mail things!) from my subs:  Ipsy, BB (x2, only for the Sept Ruffian Polish, then I'm cancelling!), Goodies (free this month, then cancelling), and Bondi.  I was strong enough to cancel Starlooks for now, but I still should be getting my Birthday Box soon.

-I can only purchase items as replacements, but since my stash is so well built up, I really don't think I'll need anything.  Possibly some bubble bath for my kids.

Impulse Purchases:  I am so bad at wandering down the beauty aisle while grocery shopping.  So, I can purchase 3 beauty items this month, not totalling more than $10.  This includes nail polishes (I don't have many fall shades), hair accessories (i.e. pretty combs or hair ties), or nail tools, but NOT makeup or skincare.  

I'll probably have to come back and edit/update these goals, but I do need to start saving for the holiday purchases!  I already know I'll be picking up things like the Sephora It Kits and other awesome GWP's during Nov/Dec, so I'm trying to save up for those early on!

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2013)

> People are different and low-buys are about buying less than you normally would, so as long as it's working out for you, good for you. Although to be honest a lot of people do low-buys that don't quite sound like a low-buy to me but hey, whatever floats your boat. I don't know how much said people would be buying if they weren't on a low-buy.


 The scary thing is that, yeah, I would be buying about four times as much as my allowed list if I didn't put some restrictions on it. That list isn't even what I normally get in one *week*. I've deliberately been buying lots of stuff this past year to build up my collection from pretty much nothing, and I'm trying to ramp back down so I don't buy this much stuff next year. I want a new laptop and a Dyson!


----------



## mauu (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The scary thing is that, yeah, I would be buying about four times as much as my allowed list if I didn't put some restrictions on it. That list isn't even what I normally get in one *week*. I've deliberately been buying lots of stuff this past year to build up my collection from pretty much nothing, and I'm trying to ramp back down so I don't buy this much stuff next year. I want a new laptop and a Dyson!


That's interesting! I think the difference might lie in the use of the word "collection". Do you think that those who view their make up as a collection are more likely to buy more products in order to add to their collection, i.e. make it as exhaustive and "complete" as possible? Vice versa, people who don't collect make up might not feel the need to complete their collection and thus might end up buying less. Or does this sound far-fetched?


----------



## jrenee (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is derailing the thread but I also want to set the following use-it-up goals for myself:
> ...


 I don't think you can do a successful no-buy/low-buy without using your products up, so kudos for giving yourself use-up goals!  

Last night, I found an old thread about what beauty item takes us the longest to use up.  Popular items include mascara, body lotion, and blush.  I have a hard time using up all of my products, hence the extreme 'I really can't buy anything until the end of this year".  Even the deluxe sized samples takes me forever to get through.  I think my use-up goals I posted a few months back was to use up 2 of my Lancome eyeshadow palettes before buying any new palettes.  If I were to do it this month, it would be - 


Lancome face cleanser (ugh, I've had this for a couple of years - definitely needs to  be used up soon)
Ole Henrikson face serum (I have an opened serum bottle from REN I want to rotate)
Alba mineral sunscreen for face &amp; body (3 bottles opened from last year)
64oz target lotion that I have a quarter of the bottle left to go

I think it's going to be harder for me to go through things like lipstick, balm, or eyeliners at a fast enough rate without throwing things out.  But I will be happy to open a new chapter of products in my life if only I can get rid of those four items!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

Okay I'm giving this another try because after August, I really need some serious self control people!

Banned for me is Hautelook. I placed my first order in August (that darn spring bag) and then followed with two more orders. This has got to stop.

Banned is Birchbox. I need to hoard my points anyway.

Banned is Sephora. Both online and in store.

No Ipsy code related purchases.

No additional subscriptions unless I unsubscribe from something. Currently I have Ipsy x 1 and BB x 1.

Replacement purchases only if I don't have something else that I can use instead.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 26, 2013)

For this month -- my goal is a super-low buy. My mister and I have decided that as part of our Christmas gift to each other he will get a "Man Kit", and I will get a "Beauty Basket" -- so I've been writing down a looonnnnnggggg list of things I would love to have/try. That has helped me curb some of my purchases. Sadly, it gives me anxiety, too. "What if he purchases from Sephora and misses an awesome GWP?! What if he forgets to use my VIB number?! Ohhhhhhhhhhh lorrrrddddd!!)

I tend to get "suckered" by the super awesome deals! (i.e. the Birchbox Gloss Moderne Shampoo). I didn't need that. But I just "had to have it" because it "was a good deal"!

My biggest goal for the entire month of September is NO ONLINE PURCHASES. No Ulta. No Sephora. No Ipsy Codes. No Nothing.

For me, the biggest help in "dwindling down" my rampant purchases of beauty products is focusing on "the big picture". For me, $100 worth of beauty products puts me $100 further away from my new bedroom suite. Dear Lord, Baby Jesus... help me.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For this month -- my goal is a super-low buy. My mister and I have decided that as part of our Christmas gift to each other he will get a "Man Kit", and I will get a "Beauty Basket" -- so I've been writing down a looonnnnnggggg list of things I would love to have/try. That has helped me curb some of my purchases. Sadly, it gives me anxiety, too. "What if he purchases from Sephora and misses an awesome GWP?! What if he forgets to use my VIB number?! Ohhhhhhhhhhh lorrrrddddd!!)
> 
> I tend to get "suckered" by the super awesome deals! (i.e. the Birchbox Gloss Moderne Shampoo). I didn't need that. But I just "had to have it" because it "was a good deal"!
> ...


 I too get sucked in on those "good deals" and have to have them. Sometimes I stop myself and sometimes I just do it before I think almost! The phrase, but it is such a good deal seems to forgive anything. I need to remove that phrase from my vocabulary.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 26, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I too get sucked in on those "good deals" and have to have them. Sometimes I stop myself and sometimes I just do it before I think almost! The phrase, but it is such a good deal seems to forgive anything. I need to remove that phrase from my vocabulary.


It's a good deal or It was on sale tend to be the two most frequently used sentences for me. The mister says that I am so good at "justifying" buying beauty products that I could probably justifiy stealing a sandwich from a starving kid. I don't know if this should make me laugh or cry! :| 

I've found myself moving alot of emails into the junk folder so I don't have to see "Free GWP" or the like in my email every day. Just a suggestion that may help someone else! It's hard to be "tempted" if you don't know the temptation is available!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a good deal or It was on sale tend to be the two most frequently used sentences for me. The mister says that I am so good at "justifying" buying beauty products that I could probably justifiy stealing a sandwich from a starving kid. I don't know if this should make me laugh or cry! :|
> I've found myself moving alot of emails into the junk folder so I don't have to see "Free GWP" or the like in my email every day. Just a suggestion that may help someone else! It's hard to be "tempted" if you don't know the temptation is available!


 I just did that. I use a gmail account for couponing or shopping online and I just went in and deleted a bunch so that I wouldn't be tempted by looking at them. Those GWP or discount codes really tempt me. Yes, it was on sale is another phrase I need to erase. I can justify just about anything given a little time too.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 26, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just did that. I use a gmail account for couponing or shopping online and I just went in and deleted a bunch so that I wouldn't be tempted by looking at them. Those GWP or discount codes really tempt me. Yes, it was on sale is another phrase I need to erase. I can justify just about anything given a little time too.


Good Luck with your low buy/no buy! If you need someone to stop you from impulse purchasing -- I'm a message away! haha!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good Luck with your low buy/no buy! If you need someone to stop you from impulse purchasing -- I'm a message away! haha!


 Right back atcha! Maybe if we help each other we will have a successful no/low buy month!


----------



## page5 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For this month -- my goal is a super-low buy. My mister and I have decided that as part of our Christmas gift to each other he will get a "Man Kit", and I will get a "Beauty Basket" -- so I've been writing down a looonnnnnggggg list of things I would love to have/try. That has helped me curb some of my purchases. Sadly, it gives me anxiety, too. "What if he purchases from Sephora and misses an awesome GWP?! What if he forgets to use my VIB number?! Ohhhhhhhhhhh lorrrrddddd!!)


 My husband always wants electronics, science, etc stuff for xmas/bday that I have no clue about so instead of me trying to order it I have him log into his account of whatever site he wants the item from and fill out everything but the payment info. Then, he says "it's ready honey" and saunters away from the computer so I can do my part. After having to return two incorrectly ordered items we find that this system works best for us


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 26, 2013)

Continuing my No-Buy until Christmas (only exception Black Friday/Cyber Monday) my rules:

*Allowed:*

Current subscriptions

Hygiene items (deodorant, tooth paste, tooth brush)

Items from BB shop if paid entirely 100% with points, free shipping

*Banned:*

New subscriptions

Makeup

Perfume

Nail polish

Palettes

Sales

Impulse items

Anything not on the Allowed list

ETA: I am still waiting for a Lush Lacquer order made on 8/11......got shipping notice today. Last nail purchase.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For this month -- my goal is a super-low buy. My mister and I have decided that as part of our Christmas gift to each other he will get a "Man Kit", and I will get a "Beauty Basket" -- so I've been writing down a looonnnnnggggg list of things I would love to have/try. That has helped me curb some of my purchases. Sadly, it gives me anxiety, too. "What if he purchases from Sephora and misses an awesome GWP?! What if he forgets to use my VIB number?! Ohhhhhhhhhhh lorrrrddddd!!)
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 26, 2013)

Continuing on with my no buy!

Allowed: current BB subscription (1) &amp; trades

Not allowed: pretty much anything else


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 26, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I used to give my husband verbal wish lists... and he still got details wrong (like the Peacoat Incident of 2008... I told my hubby I wanted a peacoat that was any color but black, with a hood. Â I was hoping for navy. I got a black, hoodless peacoat) Â so last year I created a Word document that linked directly to the exact product and emailed it to him. Â So "new purse" linked to the exact champagne satchel bag that I wanted. Â  "Silver Necklace" linked to a page on the Tiffany's website I'd been drooling over.

Â 

I got EXACTLY what I wanted that year. Â And if I happened to be cruising my wish list and noticed that an item was on sale, I'd casually mention "hey, you know that purse I liked? Â It's 60% off right now... with free shipping." Â Then I'd leave the room.


This! This is exactly how it's going down for us this year. We've each created word docs with the links. Difference is -- mine says you can buy it place A for x dollars, place B for x dollars... and here are my reward numbers! Hopefully this won't be a total fail!


----------



## page5 (Aug 26, 2013)

My low buy for September:

Three beauty subs (two are pre-paid). I should probably get this back down to two subs but one is birchbox and most of their samples are so tiny that they donâ€™t add much to my stash.

One beauty purchase if I see something I really, really want

Iâ€™d add replacement items only but Iâ€™m not running out of anything this month J

My low buy from previous months is paying off - I used up many products in August. Most were not used up in one month but were the culmination of four+ months of use. I donâ€™t have any use it up goals, just keep using current products and donâ€™t add to my stash except subs. Looking at my surplus of products they can mostly be summed up as: Allure Box, L'Oreal test panel compensation, MIL who thinks every girl needs more B&amp;BW 

Next, I want to re-evaluate my eyeliners and lip products. I should toss a few that I know arenâ€™t working for me but my frugal girl soul doesnâ€™t want to give up on them yet.

Putting $ saved towards a new refrigerator. Boring but necessary because our current one is over 20 years old and making some strange noises. It was purchased before 3 kids came into our lives so we do need a bigger model as well. 

At first I thought it was kind of silly to post here but it keeps me mindful of purchases and I learn from other gals here.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 26, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My low buy for September:

Three beauty subs (two are pre-paid). I should probably get this back down to two subs but one is birchbox and most of their samples are so tiny that they donâ€™t add much to my stash.

One beauty purchase if I see something I really, really want

Iâ€™d add replacement items only but Iâ€™m not running out of anything this month J

My low buy from previous months is paying off - I used up many products in August. Most were not used up in one month but were the culmination of four+ months of use. I donâ€™t have any use it up goals, just keep using current products and donâ€™t add to my stash except subs. Looking at my surplus of products they can mostly be summed up as: Allure Box, L'Oreal test panel compensation, MIL who thinks every girl needs more B&amp;BW 

Next, I want to re-evaluate my eyeliners and lip products. I should toss a few that I know arenâ€™t working for me but my frugal girl soul doesnâ€™t want to give up on them yet.

Putting $ saved towards a new refrigerator. Boring but necessary because our current one is over 20 years old and making some strange noises. It was purchased before 3 kids came into our lives so we do need a bigger model as well. 

At first I thought it was kind of silly to post here but it keeps me mindful of purchases and I learn from other gals here. 


I, too, thought it was kind of silly. However, I've found that I tend to stick more to my "goals" if I write them down. I also am really thankful for the fact that if I have a lipstick in my hand and put it back -- I can come here and tell you fab ladies and you'll know what a tough thing that was. Mister is just like "what? it was just lipstick!" -- nooooooo. It was the most beautiful, most aweseme, most raved about lipstick on the planet. ha!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

Not only that, but maybe we can offer some support to each other if we are starting to cave! We can be disenablers! LOL


----------



## blushingsooner (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Guys!  My first time to do this but I'm in need of an intervention!  I'm not going to go for a total no buy this month but for a low-buy. 

Allowed:

Products that are on sale and I have a coupon for that are no more than $5 total after coupon and sale.  If it's not on sale and I don't have a coupon then it's not allowed.
Products that I'm out of. 

Banned:

Hautelook!  I've been Hautelook crazy lately and it needs to stop. 

eyeslipsface.com  &lt;---- Their sales keep dragging me in.


----------



## mauu (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd also like to remind us that if some of us do slip up, we've got the Confessional/Oops I slipped up thread - aka the thread of shame (just kidding). 




 It might be a good idea to keep confessions in that thread so that we don't accidentally enable each other in this thread. I know I might fall victim to the "well, other people are slipping up as well so this isn't so bad" mentality.



> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't buy a lot of products because I want makeup collection, but I do want to find my HG blush, eyeshadows, primers, lipstick, and skin care products.  I tend to buy (especially skin care) in order to try new brands and new regimes.  I don't end up getting through my old stash, so I feel guilty and keep it around instead of tossing it out.  Hence why I now have 9 face cleansers.  It took me trying 5 BB creams to find my go-to BB Cream.
> 
> I'm sure there are many people who view their makeup as a collection, and will buy products to add to their collection.  But I feel like I buy a lot of products because I'm trying things out, seeing what works for me (especially if I can try their product through a samples or sales).  The only 'collection' I have is my nail polish.  I have 40 polishes and I adore each and every bottle like it's a baby kitten. LOL


 You bring up a good point. Using up products before getting new ones takes a lot of discipline. I seem to find myself with multiples of the same kind of items (nude all-over-the-lid eyeshadows and brown eyeliners, for example) because I always think that new product I'm lusting after is going to be different or better than the others. The truth is they seldom are. I could do with just one or two nude eyeshadows and brown eyeliners but I seem to have accumulated many more in my search for HGs. This is something I need to keep in mind during my future low-buys. 





Edit: *blushingsooner*, good luck with your first low-buy! It might take some time getting used to doing a low-buy but you'll be so proud of yourself when you succeed.


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 26, 2013)

> My low buy from previous months is paying off - I used up many products in August. Most were not used up in one month but were the culmination of four+ months of use.


 Yeah I think the vast majority of us don't just use a product start-to-finish within one month! Some of the stuff has been around for years.


----------



## katcole (Aug 26, 2013)

I really don't buy  what  I call high end products so that is not  to0  big of issue but I did want  the Helllo Kitty mirror  from Sephora ,my birthday is  in September. Heck  I  still have hand lotion from a year  ago, hair product. I spend maybe 30 a month on  what I call  fun, such as Yard sale items ,thrift store  jewelry,cheap makeup like Elf or clearance  stuff, once in awhile Hello Kitty or  Ebay stuff. I could  lose my over  time  hours from work any day now  so I have to  stop buying  anything extra now. Plus  I have all kinds of Dr bills. blehhhhhhh. I'm  not  even going to buy my soda  pop daily. I feel deprived  though. I  work hard and lots of hours I feel I need  some kind of treat. I don't  buy half of what  some  people do but I ve bought to much makeup in the last 4 months. I am going to keep Ipsy, I also am going to USE stuff up sometimes I just  buy crap just to have. I stopped  buying craft stuff   last year  and I still have a ample supply For  28 years  I was a  single mother of 3, I still have trouble even buying stuff I have to have. I could  see my self being a hoarder, I'm  glad I don't have a lot to spend or I would lol. I suffer from empty nest issues and I try to fix my loneliness with buying stuff even if its  5 dollar  stuff from the Dollar Store. I still think I need  some  Hello Kitty  stuff from Sephora . I also  watch too much  of the Beauty guru;s on youtube.

Good luck ladies,


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 26, 2013)

I unsubscribed to a ton of websites (looking at you, Hautelook!) just so I don't see whats going on over there. Don't forget that ELF usually runs a sale so its nothing special... 

I think what dragged me into my makeup habit was the idea of "make up never being on sale" -- like all I had was the Sephora VIB discount during the holidays and Chic Week...little did I know its like everyone is having a Friends and Family discount thingy every few months or so...What's really helped me is just a little reminder to myself that it will probably go on sale again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Guys!  My first time to do this but I'm in need of an intervention!  I'm not going to go for a total no buy this month but for a low-buy.
> 
> ...


----------



## bowskt (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been on a low/no buy all summer but had no idea there was a thread for support! Anyways I'm joining you guys, this month will be exceptionally hard because I'll have roughly 600 dollars coming my way extra a month (yay for back to school equals TA pay check and I'm offically in my "thesis writing" year of grad school so my tuition goes way down!) BUT this money should be saved for car repairs and paying off undergrad debt. So I am on a super low buy/no buy. My allowances: my month ipsy bag and any hygiene products that need replaced. So far I haven't been tempted too much this summer and can hopefully keep saving. Unfortunately, Target and Forever21 are opening in my city (I'm in Canada so I would normally only get to these places once a year!) And both are due to open Fall 2013. I must stay strong!


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> People are different and low-buys are about buying less than you normally would, so as long as it's working out for you, good for you. Although to be honest a lot of people do low-buys that don't quite sound like a low-buy to me but hey, whatever floats your boat. I don't know how much said people would be buying if they weren't on a low-buy.
> ...


 Yeah, I barely even call this month for me a low-buy. More like a "stick to a certain amount of spending and don't go crazy just cuz it's your birthday." haha. I probably will skip the Julep box, since I've done so for the past couple months without remorse, and put a limit of two Lush bubble bars. Also the Birchbox is pre-paid so it's already out of the bank account lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The scary thing is that, yeah, I would be buying about four times as much as my allowed list if I didn't put some restrictions on it. That list isn't even what I normally get in one *week*. I've deliberately been buying lots of stuff this past year to build up my collection from pretty much nothing, and I'm trying to ramp back down so I don't buy this much stuff next year. I want a new laptop and a Dyson!


 Totally! I think my main thing (scary to think about) is that I just get carried away. I see a blog post on some makeup item and I'm like, OMG MUST HAVE without giving a second thought. It was a really bad trap to get into!



> Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Get out! Lol


 Lol! I promise I won't post any buy-enabling posts this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With all that said, my "used up" goal for this month is emptying at least one of my body/hand lotions. I have a bunch half-empties that are laying around, so I'm just going to keep one mini in my purse for work/going out and one large bottle for after showering and such. And ONLY using those two, until they run out.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 27, 2013)

*Here's my list September beauty low-buy list! : (I tried to be very specific so I know exactly what I can/can not have. Hopefully a more detailed list will help me stick to a September low-buy better than I did for August!) *

ALLOWED:

-Eye makeup remover 

-Personal Hygiene Items (deodorant, etc)

-Glossybox subscription (I recently canceled BirchBox and also Eco Emi a few months back since I wasn't enjoying them as much as Glossybox. I'd rather put the money towards Items I truly want/love, than foil samples I will overlook and not enjoy as much.)

-MAC Antonio Lopez collection items (I have been waiting for this for ages!! I'm a huge fan of his, so I've been saving/planning to purchase a few items from this collection for months! These are the ONLY makeup items I'm allowed to buy for the month of September!!! Period. That is it! )

-One new perfume, since I have recently used up three full sized ones as well as a few samples.

-Scarf for Fall weather...one. that is it...one scarf! (I love scarves!) There was a green studded one I saw at Target a few days ago. So glad I didn't impulse buy it, but now that I've thought on it for a while, I will allow myself to purchase that one scarf. 

-CoverGirl Hunger Games collection items...ONLY with a coupon! (I don't think it even launches until October, but just incase, I'm budgeting for a few little items now!)

-Scent Shots/ Wax for my wax warmers (I've used up a lot lately, so running low on things. I prefer natural wax to to plug-in's)

-nail polish: ONLY if there is a BOGO / major sale, and limited to a reasonable number. (Since I missed out on the ZOYA BOGO order I tried to place, this will give me time to think on the colors I truly want in my collection, and prevent me from impulse buying in between sales. (If I buy a drugstore polish, I MUST have a coupon and it must be on sale.That is it! No full price polishes, and only a few colors I've seen swatches of, added to my list, and not just impulsively bought.)

-Missha BB cream (replacement for mine that is almost empty, that I received in last years' Glossy Box)

-Back 2 MAC lipstick (Going to be turning in a few empties in exchange for a lipstick freebie).

-nail polish top coat since I'm low on my other bottle

-organizer for my makeup brushes (I want a white spinney one, I've outgrown my up cycled candle jars!)  

-Ball Mason Jars to can, cook, and make projects with for the holidays/gifts

-Cotton Facial Ovals (to remove makeup with)

-Fall decor items for the house, within the budget I set for it. Not a penny over! (Since I'm kind of stuck at home for now, I like to decorate and make it cheerful! I'm going to spend anything on decor though, it has to fit the budget!)

-nail polish wheel to swatch the polish colors I already have with, so they don't get overlooked.

-Two lip glosses in Fall shades...any brand. But only two. That is it. Not three, not four...only two! 

-Hair cut/highlights and eyebrow wax (It's beauty related, may as well add it to the list and budget accordingly!) I haven't had my hair cut since the last guy butchered it in April, so I'm overdue for a new style, and a new stylist!)

-loofah

BANNED LIST:

-eyeliner

-mascara

-shampoo

-conditioner

-shower gel

-bubble bath

-bath salts

-bubble bars

-bath bombs

-body lotion

-cuticle cream (need to use up the one I have first)

-body splash

-candles (I need to use a few up before I replenish my candles)

-hair products (other than a replacement blow dryer) 

-eyebrow products

-eyeshadow (except for MAC collection)

-highlighters

-chap stick ( I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE!!!! I'm embarrassed I have so many lol!) 

-makeup brushes

-face creams

-eye primer

-eye roller ball/depuffer (I need to use my current ones up first)

-Facial Wipes/ Makeup Remover Wipes

-palettes (Other than MAC Antonio Lopez collection that I have budgeted for)

-Serums (I need to use up my other one first)

-Lip Scrub

-Hand Sanitizers/Pocket Bacs

-Emory boards

-nail tools / tweezers/ eyelash curlers/ makeup brushes....I do not need any more tools! 

-No stress-shopping/impulse shopping!!!


----------



## mauu (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ALLOWED:
> 
> ...


 Nice list! Good luck with your low-buy, LydiaNichole.

I'm still thinking about allowing one B2M lipstick, too. I'm thinking it might help me curb my spending but then again... I really, really, really don't need more lipstick even if it's "free". @[email protected] Decisions, decisions... sigh. I suppose I'll keep all lip products (even B2M ones) on my not allowed list at least until October.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 27, 2013)

Not allowed: Anything not received in a sub.

Exception: personal care items that I don't have stockpiled.

I did an inventory of sorts and it looks like I can successfully stay clean, shiny and primped until the end of the year, at least. I'll probably stay on a no-buy until December at least. The only exception I'll make is for Sephora It Kits and then I can only purchase those with something I am purchasing for others as gifts. I have plenty of everything. I was going to need shampoo, but I took advantage of the BB free shampoo deal and scored a couple of free ones (I bought tea and resubbed the second account (cancelling ipsy), so it doesn't count on my no buy).

Good luck girls! We can do it!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 27, 2013)

I need to do an inventory. Maybe a super OCD one on an Excel spreadsheet. Truthfully, I'm almost afraid to know how much stuff I have! LOL


----------



## page5 (Aug 27, 2013)

This thread inspired me to do a little re-organizing/sorting last night and I tossed six things that weren't working for me or were old and going bad. Yay! I also picked out a couple of unopened body lotions to donate when the kids' school does their food and personal care products collection for the county community services agency. Win-Win.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This thread inspired me to do a little re-organizing/sorting last night and I tossed six things that weren't working for me or were old and going bad. Yay! I also picked out a couple of unopened body lotions to donate when the kids' school does their food and personal care products collection for the county community services agency. Win-Win.


 Great idea! I am going to do this as well. The company I work for always adopts families for Christmas and we always include boxes of personal care and home supplies/food in with the gifts. I will start a box for that donation with some of my extra lotions etc.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't forget that a lot of these groups even more desperately need stuff year-round! People tend to save stuff to donate around the holidays, but shelters and crisis facilities are not seasonal services. In fact, most of them need things even more outside of the holidays because donations aren't typically as forthcoming the rest of the year.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Don't forget that a lot of these groups even more desperately need stuff year-round! People tend to save stuff to donate around the holidays, but shelters and crisis facilities are not seasonal services. In fact, most of them need things even more outside of the holidays because donations aren't typically as forthcoming the rest of the year.


 That's a very good point. Once I get the stuff boxed up I will look into this. I know of a teen shelter in our area that might really appreciate some personal care items like that.


----------



## eucala08 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to do an inventory. Maybe a super OCD one on an Excel spreadsheet. Truthfully, I'm almost afraid to know how much stuff I have! LOL


 I inventoried mine last night, and I didn't realize how much I had. I kind of thought it, but seeing hard core numbers really proved I can't be buying like this permanently. I'm OK financially, but still I could use it on other bigger things like a trip, buy a big item or put it towards student loans. Also, I don't have the storage for much more. 

I'm going on a low buy for September. 

--I can only buy from Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty sale if it does go on this month, but I think it does. 

--Can buy a z palette. Been wanting another one for better storage and usage.

Otherwise low buy this month. My main problem is just buying too much makeup.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

Not allowed:

- Everything. I have too much everything. This is shameful

- _Especially_ nail polish

Allowed:

- paying for Sephora flash

- getting samples from Sephora flash with $1 orders XD (but no more than $10!)

Goals:

- The new Google Nexus phone is going to come out (eeeh!) actually the Nexus 4 just was put on sale for $100 off -- so the news is coming soon! I paid full price ($550 u__u) for my phone and I've had it for 3 years so it's definitely time for an unlocked upgrade

- My computer is starting to freak out. This is especially bad because I work-work on my computer. As a graphic designer/web developer so. I actually need a functioning computer. That's at least $500+

- Save for a camera lens! I've impressively saved up $90 in Amazon gift cards so I can eventually get a camera lens for a super discount ^__^ Still trying to decide what I want...

- Save for a vacation. I've basically not had a proper break in like... more than a year.

How I'm doing/did:

- AHAHAHA even though I started the Aug No/Low buy thread, I dropped something like $125 last month with the Sephora sale, my Enchanted polish order, random splurges on BB.com and Marshall's... Sigh.

- I managed to avoid the Hautelook bags and a bunch of Julep sales... good riddance.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 27, 2013)

> I inventoried mine last night, and I didn't realize how much I had. I kind of thought it, but seeing hard core numbers really proved I can't be buying like this permanently. I'm OK financially, but still I could use it on other bigger things like a trip, buy a big item or put it towards student loans. Also, I don't have the storage for much more.Â  I'm going on a low buy for September.Â  --I can only buy from Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty sale if it does go on this month, but I think it does.Â  --Can buy a z palette. Been wanting another one for better storage and usage. Otherwise low buy this month. My main problem is just buying too much makeup.Â


 Makeup is hard for me to pass up. There is always something newer or prettier or longer lasting or just something I didn't know existed or something I wanted at a sale price. But this is why I am only allowing purchase of replacement items if there is no other option in September. I want more, but I just flat out don't need it. I hope I can stay strong!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 27, 2013)

I want flash (cry cry cry) but I KNOW I'm going to do a TON of tiny purchases and next thing you know I would've spent $100 on 100 of those shower caps and have 300 samples of god knows what. 0.0 I'm with you on the "everything" is not allowed front. I spent $12 on BB last month to get 2 shampoo deals and I ended up spending $20 on a purchase from a MUT member - 3 lip tars for $20 though! You all know i wanted 'em! WE GOT THIS! Solidarity !



> Not allowed: - Everything. I have too much everything. This is shameful - _Especially_ nail polish Allowed: - paying for Sephora flash - getting samples from Sephora flash with $1 orders XD (but no more than $10!)


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 27, 2013)

I found myself looking at sephora's website on my lunch. Just habit. I can see I have a huge problem!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want flash (cry cry cry) but I KNOW I'm going to do a TON of tiny purchases and next thing you know I would've spent $100 on 100 of those shower caps and have 300 samples of god knows what. 0.0
> 
> I'm with you on the "everything" is not allowed front. I spent $12 on BB last month to get 2 shampoo deals and I ended up spending $20 on a purchase from a MUT member - 3 lip tars for $20 though! You all know i wanted 'em!
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 27, 2013)

> You can resell the samples you don't want on ebay to make a profit!! XD


 Okay, this is what I *really* want to do with all of my random stuff (lots of stuff from Allure boxes I'll never use!), but I have problems getting bids or even views. This is clearly because I'm not using good terms for listings. Any advice on how to word listings? ETA: Another one of my goals is to empty The Bin (yes, both words are capitalized here). The Bin is a big clear Rubbermaid bin where all of my swap/sales items are kept. It *just* fits in one of the cubes in an IKEA shelving unit, and it's full. I should actually be selling stuff rather than swapping right now. I guess I'll work on getting all of that stuff listed on eBay this weekend.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, this is what I *really* want to do with all of my random stuff (lots of stuff from Allure boxes I'll never use!), but I have problems getting bids or even views. This is clearly because I'm not using good terms for listings. Any advice on how to word listings?


 most people selling large samplers usually list BIRCHBOX IPSY GLOSSYBOX JULEP SEPHORA in their titles. It'll at least attract views since it has the keyword. Just make sure to throw a few of those items in the box too.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 28, 2013)

I went crazy my birthday month. My September goal is to do a low-buy.

My absolute low/no-buys for September:

-Basically everything.

And I cancelled my second Birchbox - it hurts because both of my boxes were good this month.

Allowed (5 item maximum):

-Holiday sets (if they come out)

-Sale/coupon items (if it's at least 20% off)

Goals:

-Invent new looks with palettes that I already have.

-Do not walk through the beauty section at Target.

-Remind myself that there are things that I need, and things that are just nice to have.

-Avoid beauty blogs.


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 28, 2013)

> -Do not walk through the beauty section at Target.


 That made me laugh!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That made me laugh!


 I can't walk through the beauty section without grabbing stuff, especially since my Target ALWAYS has stuff on clearance.


----------



## Xiang (Aug 28, 2013)

> Okay, this is what I *really* want to do with all of my random stuff (lots of stuff from Allure boxes I'll never use!), but I have problems getting bids or even views. This is clearly because I'm not using good terms for listings. Any advice on how to word listings? ETA: Another one of my goals is to empty The Bin (yes, both words are capitalized here). The Bin is a big clear Rubbermaid bin where all of my swap/sales items are kept. It *just* fits in one of the cubes in an IKEA shelving unit, and it's full. I should actually be selling stuff rather than swapping right now. I guess I'll work on getting all of that stuff listed on eBay this weekend.


 Maybe try the terms "lot" or "mix" if you want to sell in bulk. I think those words convey "deals" to the buyers. So something like "Large Mix of Subscription Box Skincare Cosmetics Samples Ipsy, Birchbox, etc" Something like that, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 28, 2013)

> I found myself looking at sephora's website on my lunch. Just habit. I can see I have a huge problem!!!


 I did the same thing. And I feel like the whole time I was there I was thinking "hmmmm... What can I buy??" Ugh. Note: I bought nothing. Thank God.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 28, 2013)

> I did the same thing. And I feel like the whole time I was there I was thinking "hmmmm... What can I buy??" Ugh. Note: I bought nothing. Thank God.


 I was looking at the sale things and thinking that very same thing...I bought nothing am proud to say! We are standing strong!!!!!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I did the same thing. And I feel like the whole time I was there I was thinking "hmmmm... What can I buy??" Ugh. Note: I bought nothing. Thank God.
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same thing. And I feel like the whole time I was there I was thinking "hmmmm... What can I buy??" Ugh. Note: I bought nothing. Thank God.


 Same here. I looked around the site and couldn't find one thing that I felt like I needed to buy. Lol that's a good thing.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 28, 2013)

> I usually go onto Sephora site a few times a day and I haven't been tempted by anything so far in the last month. Â The last time I made a purchase, it's because there was a points sale and I picked up a few items that I didn't have already. Â I think they'll get me again next time they have nice makeup sets for sale. Â


 They are good at sending those enticing emails. They got me with the points and then the VIB bag.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2013)

I was also on Sephora today, lol. What is it about that site?! I was good...I bought a couple of gifts (I love Christmas shopping early) and then picked up some samples that I will use for stocking stuffers.


----------



## missionista (Aug 29, 2013)

Staying strong in August--I ordered the nail polish remover today (I was completely out, so not a problem) and have NOT bought any of those perfume decants!  The sale only goes til Aug 31, so I think I can do it.  Thank you all for your help the other day.

Goals for September:

--Finish one lipstick. I am getting really close, and I think I can do it.

--Finish one sample baggie of mineral eyeshadow.  I finally finished an entire full size pan of eyeshadow in August, for the first time in my life.  I have this little sampler baggie in a somewhat similar color to the one I used up, so I might be able to make a good dent in this if not finish it.

--Continue to use my stash of shampoo.  I'm getting close to finishing the entire stash, samples and everything.

--Not buy any soap, body wash, or shampoo (major weaknesses for me)

--Not buy any perfume until I've used up 5 of my 1 mL decants

We can do this, everyone!


----------



## ultajunkie (Aug 29, 2013)

September* HAS* to be a no buy for me because I have been out of control lately and ran up a totally paid off credit card to its almost max point again from various online shopping I have done.

So far, I cancelled my glossybox subscription because I just don't really need it. They give out way too many hair care products in my opinion and I have super short hair. I am never going to use 6 bottles of beach waves spray, even at sample size. LOL

I am not going to make any purchases from Sephora. I am going to limit my Ulta purchases until I get my reward certificate and then I am just going to get whatever it is I can get with my reward. I am not even stepping into the makeup area in Target or Walmart for the month. I definitely have a makeup collection and there are plenty of days where I am lazy and wear no makeup whatsoever. That being said, I could wear a full face of makeup every single day for probably the next 5 years and not run out of products. When it comes to makeup purchases, I am a hoarder with no self control.

I am focused on paying down the above mentioned credit card so I can use it for Sephora F&amp;F. I am diligently adding things to my loves list for that time and when it hits, my CC may go into cardiac arrest.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> September* HAS* to be a no buy for me because I have been out of control lately and ran up a totally paid off credit card to its almost max point again from various online shopping I have done.
> 
> ...


 That was the catalyst for my low-buy/no-buy.  The realization that I may never get through my makeup unless I stopped purchases and subscription boxes.  Most products are only good for 12 months, up to 18 months.  I've definitely kept products longer than that and I know I shouldn't.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Aug 29, 2013)

My goal is a low buy because I know if I do a no buy I will break it




. I can get up to five drugstore makeup items, but they have to either be on clearance or I have to have a coupon.

My use it up goals are six samples and two hair care products. I pretty much never use samples so recently I have started about five and it feels so nice to have lots of new things to try for free!

I don't have any box subscriptions so that isn't a problem... I am allowing myself up to two drugstore nail polishes, but again, they have to either be on sale or have a coupon. I need to stop spending money on random junk and start saving for Black Friday. This will be the first year I get to really BF shop and I know I'm going to blow at least $100 at Sephora, and $60 between Bath and Body Works and LUSH.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 29, 2013)

This is a great thread to post my first low-buy (you have to start somewhere right?) Goals: Keep my subscriptions that I have now but eliminate one by the end of the month. Either Birchbox, Ipsy, or Popsugarmusthave. I have a feeling it might be Ipsy. As amazing as try are Birchbox has those points that let me indulge in full size items free or close to free. Save up as many Birchbox points as I can!! Use up my samples and stop going to Sephora/Ulta/BBW. Save up money to buy during the holidays instead. Hope for the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a great thread to post my first low-buy (you have to start somewhere right?)
> 
> Goals:
> ...


 Congrads on your first low-buy!  

Good luck trying to choose a sub to cut this fall - I have all three of those but I'm rather mixed on all three subscriptions services at this point.  They all have their highlights and challenges - for me, as well.  It's hard for me to make a decision on which to cut, especially when the spoilers come out.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone else checked this out?  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/3-common-sense-things-you-never-think-about-when-makeup-shopping

Great things to think about next time you're tempted to break your no-buy/low buy!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Congrads on your first low-buy! Â  Good luck trying to choose a sub to cut this fall - I have all three of those but I'm rather mixed on all three subscriptions services at this point. Â They all have their highlights and challenges - for me, as well. Â It's hard for me to make a decision on which to cut, especially when the spoilers come out.


 Thank you! Good luck to you as well and everyone else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's hard because now that I think about it, that's ALL I can think about! And yes you are right I want to keep all of them for different reasons but I have so many samples. It's taking me longer to use them up than imagined! And I seriously love love love Popsugar. It's always such a surprise plus it includes more than just beauty. I loves the apple bowl and bentgo from this month.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, my name is Kelly and I have to go on a low-buy. This is my first one and I'm terribly afraid of failure. I can't say no to a good deal I'm going to set up a list of all of my beauty items because my cup has runneth over. On the NO NO list- -Lip products -Eyeliner -BLUSH (I've been seriously hoarding it lately) -Makeup in general -Absolutely no perfume Allowing: -One lush order because they have the rose jam body wash and I need some bath bombs because its starting to get cool here at night. -One trip to bath and body works for pumpkin candles - One trip the hair salon to get my hair cut and colored I really need to start saving money for my new car that I'm getting in a few weeks and I also need to put my money towards warm winter clothes. We are also going on a trip to Disneyland in December and I would like to have a little extra "squirrel" money.


----------



## ultajunkie (Aug 29, 2013)

It is truly amazing how much stuff we accumulate over time without even realizing it. Like a few months ago I realized that I didn't own a single lipstick, plenty of gloss but no true lipstick so I lost my mind and now own over 100 lipsticks. UGH! I have to dial into the fact that I do not NEED more things and I think that if I live through other people's hauls via beauty blogs and stuff perhaps that will quell my own want to buy things. This thread helps as well because I get the chance to see that many others are doing the same things that I am doing for some of the same reasons. Let's be strong and we will make it through September together.


----------



## katcole (Aug 29, 2013)

Well  I'm not doing  so good with the buying so far lol . I  bought 20 dollars worth of  vintage costumes jewelry , yikes my dream is to collect and sell, sell , sell not kept. I know I can get  at my moneys worth and more but I also  love it and it looks so good incorporated in my wardrobe,and some work clothes for  5 bucks,   Then a at walmart I bought  some whitening toothpaste and peroxide and a LBD that was on clearance for 5 dollars. They also had work pants for 5 bucks,  I need work pants, sigh sigh those would match the cute tops I got earlier at the thrift shop.  So I then  bought some hair dye this morning, and then 10 bucks worth of fake buns, ponytails to match my new old color . I really want to get my birthday gift and samples from Sephora, I never get anything from there  but I though I be cool and say hey I ordered from Sephora lol. I think I ordered  ponytail elastic of something  my order is still waiting in the cart for 9 bucks lol. So I blew like 50 bucks in the last few days.   I needed a LBD. Im going to a wedding  plus  I can always  dress it up and down, its hard to find a good  dress when you are over weight, or at least I have had trouble.

Warning  long boring life story  feel free to skip it lol.

 I think  I spend to make my self feel  good, I'm trying to repair my  low self esteem,,Here are some of the issues  I have dealt with recently I had a  major break up last year, got back, he dumped me after a week, it was limbo for 5 years , I'm a empty nester now, finally have a home to decorate, I got rid of everything and had to buy all new house  hold items, funding  cut backs at work who knows  how long it will last, I graduate college with a criminal justice and general business certificate,,, I almost have enough to get   a higher degree  but I have changed majors so much, and I need the math credits, oops. OK  I also  found  out I have  the beginning stages of kidney and heart failure.Thank  God the Dr did  blood test when my fibro got so bad or I would have not found so soon.

Ok so my point being lol   I weighed like 205 when I graduated in  June, I cut my long hair off into a short pixie and died it red. I have hated how I have looked, I could cry when I look at my college graduation pictures so I have bought all kinds of things to try and make me feel better.  But the light at the end of the tunnel, I started watching  makeup and style gurus on you tube, I have learned alot. I'm losing weight I'm like 189 now, I'm eating so much healthier, I feel better my meds  are helping me stay healthy and I'm looking for a 2nd job since I'm losing my over time. I want to use my education  and plus Ive been in the same job 24 years.  Even  since dying my hair dark brown this morning , which I hated and tried to go blonder this summer since my hair was  so short. I feel soooooo  much better . I blew it out straight(it  doesn't even  look  or feel like my hair now  woo  hoo), put on makeup (it actually looks good  now)and a nice pair of pants, and bright jewelery. I feel like a million  bucks this is the first  time I can  actually look in the mirror and feel  good about myself  since  June .. At my job I could wear yoga pants, shirt, shorts and be a bum  but I'm going to start wearing at least a nice top and pants.I don't know about shoes, I have wore  croc sandals that  are orthopedic all summer or I wouldn't be able to walk due to health issues, so I need to carry those and when I'm in public wear my good  shoes lol. Ok  now  that I wrote a book.

Why do you  guys  think you spend to much? I think if we get to the root of the problem we can  live and learn why we buy what we buy.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else checked this out?
> 
> ...


 Thank you for pointing out this article.

I'm guilty of all 3 of those things, especially #2 and 3. #2 "Do I need this or is it just on sale?" recently stopped me from ordering a second box from one of my subscriptions. I need to remember #3 "Do I even care about this beyond the packaging?" around the holidays.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is truly amazing how much stuff we accumulate over time without even realizing it. Like a few months ago I realized that I didn't own a single lipstick, plenty of gloss but no true lipstick so I lost my mind and now own over 100 lipsticks. UGH! I have to dial into the fact that I do not NEED more things and I think that if I live through other people's hauls via beauty blogs and stuff perhaps that will quell my own want to buy things. This thread helps as well because I get the chance to see that many others are doing the same things that I am doing for some of the same reasons. *Let's be strong and we will make it through September together.*


 Yes!  Even though September hasn't started yet, lol!


----------



## page5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Remember too, attitude is everything!

I look at my low buy as an opportunity to re-discover items I already have but have been ignoring or I was using it wrong or I needed to try a different technique. An example: Last week I tried out a blush I have owned for over a year and found that I really liked it. I think it ended up at the bottom of the pile because when I tried it the first few times I had a crappy blush brush that didn't distribute the color well. Several months ago I bought a new blush brush that works 100% better than the crappy one and now I'm happy with the blush. Alternatively, if I tried the blush and still didn't like it (faded too fast, color doesn't look good on me, etc) then I need to consider if I can use it for something else (maybe it would be an okay eyeshadow?) or I need to just toss it or give it away because I'm never going to use it and it's taking up valuable space in my stash. 

Make your low or no buy a fun time of re-discovering all the little gems you already own but may have forgotten about.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 29, 2013)

sigh. so someone posted about a deborah lippman sale (50% off)... i already completely failed this month, so maybe I should just go ahead since I've always wanted to try DL. On the other hand, as I've said, I have way too much nail polish I really really really don't need.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sigh. so someone posted about a deborah lippman sale (50% off)... i already completely failed this month, so maybe I should just go ahead since I've always wanted to try DL. On the other hand, as I've said, I have way too much nail polish I really really really don't need.


 I've seen your ridiculous nail polish collection highlighted in other threads, Kyuu - you're just going to swatch it once and put it on your trade or sale list!  It's not worth it!  



  Think about how many polishes are on your trade list!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen your ridiculous nail polish collection highlighted in other threads, Kyuu - you're just going to swatch it once and put it on your trade or sale list!  It's not worth it!
> 
> ...


 /o Okay, you're right. I'm sure there will be a better deal around Christmas because I remember people on MUT grabbing DL's with FS at like $6! I need to buy some swatch sticks teehee.

The sad part is that's only the Juleps I'm looking to get rid of. I haven't even categorized the other polishes I need to clear out/trade/sell. There's got to be at least 15+ of those too....


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is truly amazing how much stuff we accumulate over time without even realizing it. Like a few months ago I realized that I didn't own a single lipstick, plenty of gloss but no true lipstick so I lost my mind and now own over 100 lipsticks. UGH! I have to dial into the fact that I do not NEED more things and I think that if I live through other people's hauls via beauty blogs and stuff perhaps that will quell my own want to buy things. This thread helps as well because I get the chance to see that many others are doing the same things that I am doing for some of the same reasons. Let's be strong and we will make it through September together.


 This is me as well. I started out with almost nothing about 8 years ago, maybe a little less and now I have enough for several people. I used to have ONE eyeshadow and I would use it until it was gone and then buy another. Now, I am not ever going to do that again. I like variety now, BUT this weekend I am seriously doing a purge. I know I have lipsticks that I will never wear. Ever. Why do I have them? So many were GWP and not even a color I would wear, but it seems so wasteful to toss them. There are many that have to be tossed just because of time. I keep eye shadows or powder blushes well past the recommended date, but I won't use old crÃ¨me products like lipsticks.

One of the things I love most about MUT and this forum in particular is I can talk about things like this and nobody is going to call me out and say I'm a hoarder or I'm wasteful of my money or what is wrong with me. I just need to remember I WANT these things, but I really don't NEED them.


----------



## ultajunkie (Aug 29, 2013)

Page5 is so right! Attitude is everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as katcole's question is concerned, I'd have to say that I purchase when I am bored. I find that buying things are a pick up to my psyche and often are a ruse for me to get through the stresses of daily life. It is not the most healthy thing but up until a year ago, I was a serious over-eater. I was morbidly obese and underwent gastric bypass surgery last September to make changes to that. It has been 11 months since surgery and I have lost 130lbs and am significantly healthier. I am the most healthy I have been in my entire life to be honest.

As far as makeup is concerned, I came to it late. I only got into makeup about two years ago and at the time, I was 33. I am still trying to discover what my "look" is and have spent a lot of time playing with products to determine what it is that I like. I appreciate that makeup is a creative way to reinvent yourself for a day or even for an hour with no real loss if you determine that it was a look you hated. You can wash your face and move on from it, unlike other things that you could do to yourself for the sake of reinvention.

All of that being said, I am coming to the conclusion that I am simply a shopaholic and enjoy the thrill of just going to a store or a website and buying something new and taking it home or anxiously awaiting its arrival to my door. I am going to battle through the month of September and see how much of the family budget I save just by telling myself to put it down and step away.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 29, 2013)

First I would like to say GREAT JOB, for the weight losses. I too struggle with my weight and I recently lost over 25 pounds, but it is now creeping back on. I am a stress/emotional eater and my mom is having some health issues.

I think the reasons I buy makeup are self esteem, curiosity (I love trying new things) and also boredom. It has become like a hobby to me. I need to go back to crafting, which is a much more productive and cheaper (for the most part) hobby.

I didn't really get into makeup until my 40s, so I'm a pretty darn late bloomer myself. I started out by watching gurus on YouTube and trying techniques and products that they recommended and it just kind of exploded from there.

I have always enjoyed shopping, all my life, but I used to shop, but not buy. Now I'm out of hand. I need to shop my stash and stop adding to it. For me shopping has become almost like the thrill of the hunt and the high of the elusive "good deal." I can justify almost any purchase by "it was a good deal" or "it was on sale."

I have tried a low/no buy before and never succeeded. I am committed to success this time. I went way off the deep end in August. I may even cancel my Ipsy subscription because they are just too irritating lately.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Next time you're tempted to shop for polishes, try re-categorizing or reorganizing your polish collection.  I do this with my samples whenever I'm tempted to buy on Sephora, and most recently's Bondi's second box.  I'm doing good so far.


 That is a really good idea. This weekend I am going to make a spreadsheet on what I have. I am also going to purge a bunch of stuff. I have not wanted to see how much I have, but I think the reality of facing it and also having to get rid of a bunch of it will help keep me in check.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sigh. so someone posted about a *deborah lippman sale (50% off)*... i already completely failed this month, so maybe I should just go ahead since I've always wanted to try DL. On the other hand, as I've said, I have way too much nail polish I really really really don't need.


 I wish I didn't see this..... Her glitter polishes are a pain in the butt to remove though.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 29, 2013)

I am ready to jump on the no buy bandwagon for September!!  I just sold my condo and I now only have the bills I pay at my boyfriend's house (phone, dish and internet) and my car payment and cell phone.  I have a credit card bill that I want to make a big dent in because we want to buy a house in the next 6-8 months and I want that bill gone (or as low as possible) when we do.  I don't want to go on a crazy spending spree just because I have no more house payment. 

So all that being said, here are my no buy rules for September:

Only my Glitter Guilty sub and nail polish circular swap are allowed, NO OTHER new nail polish purchases at all.  I have far too many untried polished to justify any more.  I will "shop from my stash" every time I get the urge to buy a new polish.  I already skipped Julep for August and will skip during the Sept window as well.  I have a grab bag coming that I already purchased, so that doesn't count in my no polish buy for September, since it was paid for in August.

I have a ton of samples, so I want to get through as many of those as possible this month. 

I may not purchase anything I have spares of, which is almost everything.  Right now most of my stash is in my boyfriend's basement behind ALL of the stuff from my condo.  So, during September, part of my no buy includes making my way to my spare items so I don't have to buy replacements for things I know I have. 

I'm going to keep it simple for my no buy this month, so that's all I'm going to put on myself.

Here's to a good September!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

p&gt;

I think the reasons I buy makeup are self esteem, curiosity (I love trying new things) and also boredom. It has become like a hobby to me. I need to go back to crafting, which is a much more productive and cheaper (for the most part) hobby.

I have always enjoyed shopping, all my life, but I used to shop, but not buy. Now I'm out of hand. I need to shop my stash and stop adding to it. For me shopping has become almost like the thrill of the hunt and the high of the elusive "good deal." I can justify almost any purchase by "it was a good deal" or "it was on sale."


This is so me. I tend to "buy" when I'm stressed out/bored and when I'm not feeling all that great about myself. Since getting into my first "serious" relationship in 3 years, I've put on about 20 lbs in the last couple years. I feel like I find myself gravitating to things that I think will "make me beautiful". Something to make me feel better about myself. A few years ago, I lived in a different state where I knew literally no one. I would find myself impulse shopping because I had "nothing else to do". I would go out on a weekend and spend HUNDREDS of dollars on clothes, shoes, purses, makeup, etc. I got to where I realized I love the thrill of buying, but I never actually used what I bought. So I gave myself a rule. I would buy it and put it in my closet with the receipt for one week. A week later, I would look at it/try it on and if I didn't like it anymore I would return it and get my money back. About 80% of the time I returned what I bought. So yea, for me it really comes down to boredom, feeling like I'm getting a great "deal", and my days of low self esteem. womp. womp.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 29, 2013)

There have been studies that have found that finding new things when -- like a new pair of shoes in a certain favorite color -- triggers a release of either dopamine or serotonin (can't recall which one).  Shopping is literally physically addictive in this way, just like cocaine (it triggers the release of the exact same chemical, which is a major part of the high you get when you do coke).  The problem happens when we impulse-purchase those happy-making items.  This makes us think that the buying is the thing that makes us happy when it's actually just seeing new things.  

Anyway.  I have two things to get before my low-buy kicks in:  A new tube of bb cream (I'm not sure whether the current one will last a month) and a certain nail polish set (order tomorrow, receive in a couple of weeks).  I'm currently leaning towards banning even swaps.  I have more than enough stuff to get through right now, although I'm thinking I might have to add "wine cream blush" to my list of allowed items.  I started the year with precisely zero blushes, and I've been acquiring them according to the way the seasons make me crave certain colors, which means I have nothing autumnal or wintery.  But I can hold off for a while -- at least until after I get my sub boxes, just in case one of them decides to send just the right shade out.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sigh. so someone posted about a deborah lippman sale (50% off)... i already completely failed this month, so maybe I should just go ahead since I've always wanted to try DL. On the other hand, as I've said, I have way too much nail polish I really really really don't need.


 Stay strong and don't cave!!! I saw that post too! I looked around on the website, thought about what I was about to do, and immediately clicked out of it! We can resist!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 30, 2013)

I caved. I'm somewhat disappointed with myself? 4 of the 7 i bought will be squirreled away as a christmas present for my sister. i also found a coupon and thought about it for like 6 hours (class + other activities) before buying. I guess this counts as ruining August rather than September though right? That being said, I know I can make it through September after making it this far in August!



> Stay strong and don't cave!!! I saw that post too! I looked around on the website, thought about what I was about to do, and immediately clicked out of it! We can resist!Â


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There have been studies that have found that finding new things when -- like a new pair of shoes in a certain favorite color -- triggers a release of either dopamine or serotonin (can't recall which one).  Shopping is literally physically addictive in this way, just like cocaine (it triggers the release of the exact same chemical, which is a major part of the high you get when you do coke).  The problem happens when we impulse-purchase those happy-making items.  This makes us think that the buying is the thing that makes us happy when it's actually just seeing new things.
> 
> Anyway.  I have two things to get before my low-buy kicks in:  A new tube of bb cream (I'm not sure whether the current one will last a month) and a certain nail polish set (order tomorrow, receive in a couple of weeks).  I'm currently leaning towards banning even swaps.  I have more than enough stuff to get through right now, although I'm thinking I might have to add "wine cream blush" to my list of allowed items.  I started the year with precisely zero blushes, and I've been acquiring them according to the way the seasons make me crave certain colors, which means I have nothing autumnal or wintery.  But I can hold off for a while -- at least until after I get my sub boxes, just in case one of them decides to send just the right shade out.


 I agree with you on that study! It's definitely the shopping high that makes me feel happy when I'm having a rough day.I'm trying my best to resist it and focus on other things instead. It's tough!!

I'm planning to start a gratitude journal soon. Just a little line or two each day of what I'm thankful/happy for that day, just to keep things in perspective, and help me channel my energy into something positive. I think it's a nice way to focus on what you're thankful for, and all of the blessings in your life. Maybe everytime I'm tempted to shop, I'll have to read the journal first, to remind myself of all I'm blessed with already and what I really need/do not need.  





In a side note, A BB cream was on my list for my approved September low-buy. Since you need one, (not sure which brand you use) it may be worth mentioning that I got mine off of Missha's website the other day during their sale. I'm down to the last tiny bit from the bottle of BB cream I got in a Glossybox last year. I was waiting until a sale to re-order;s o glad I did! Maybe you could try one of theirs that's on sale if it agrees with your skin! As far as blushes go, maybe you could try a little color mixology, and try mixing some of the blushes/bronzers/shadows you already have together, to come up with fun new shades to wear.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I caved. I'm somewhat disappointed with myself? 4 of the 7 i bought will be squirreled away as a christmas present for my sister. i also found a coupon and thought about it for like 6 hours (class + other activities) before buying. I guess this counts as ruining August rather than September though right?
> 
> That being said, I know I can make it through September after making it this far in August!


 September is a fresh start! 





I had issues with my August no-buy too (got really stressed out over medical stuff), so for September, I'm trying a low-buy instead and I made a really specific list of what I could/couldn't have after I went through my things. I'm hoping a more detailed list will remind me of exactly what I don't need, and what I can purchase, so I stay on track! Maybe try writing a more detailed list so you stay on track!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is so me. I tend to "buy" when I'm stressed out/bored and when I'm not feeling all that great about myself. Since getting into my first "serious" relationship in 3 years, I've put on about 20 lbs in the last couple years. I feel like I find myself gravitating to things that I think will "make me beautiful". Something to make me feel better about myself. A few years ago, I lived in a different state where I knew literally no one. I would find myself impulse shopping because I had "nothing else to do". I would go out on a weekend and spend HUNDREDS of dollars on clothes, shoes, purses, makeup, etc. I got to where I realized I love the thrill of buying, but I never actually used what I bought. So I gave myself a rule. I would buy it and put it in my closet with the receipt for one week. A week later, I would look at it/try it on and if I didn't like it anymore I would return it and get my money back. About 80% of the time I returned what I bought. So yea, for me it really comes down to boredom, feeling like I'm getting a great "deal", and my days of low self esteem. womp. womp.


 I love your idea of saving receipts;I wish I would have done that all along! Also, congratulations on your new relationship!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Stay strong and don't cave!!! I saw that post too! I looked around on the website, thought about what I was about to do, and immediately clicked out of it! We can resist!Â


 I did the same! I had a cart full of polish. I thought to myself "do I NEED this or do I WANT it because its a good deal"... I ultimately closed the browser and went to bed. Victory will be mineeeeee!!!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 30, 2013)

> I love your idea of saving receipts;I wish I would have done that all along! Also, congratulations on your new relationship!Â


 Thank you!! Two years in and going strong! Just wish that comfort weight hadn't come with my awesome man! Hahaha


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Thank you!! Two years in and going strong! Just wish that comfort weight hadn't come with my awesome man! Hahaha


 I totally agree with you! And you don't even realize it until you can't fit into your clothes. And then you tell your significant other that you gained weight and they tell you that you look amazing and they will love you regardless. But you know inside that you have to do something about it. I recently starting going to walk after dinner. I try to go for an hour and I can already tell that I feel better. I may no look how I want to look but I feel like I can breath when I walk rather then losing my breath.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I totally agree with you! And you don't even realize it until you can't fit into your clothes. And then you tell your significant other that you gained weight and they tell you that you look amazing and they will love you regardless. But you know inside that you have to do something about it.
I recently starting going to walk after dinner. I try to go for an hour and I can already tell that I feel better. I may no look how I want to look but I feel like I can breath when I walk rather then losing my breath.


This! I tell him I've gained weight and he says "no you haven't, you're just as beautiful as you've ever been..." and I'm like well.... i'm gonna have to be beautiful in a bigger size because my jeans won't button!! I'm working my low buy (hopefully no buy) to save money -- one of the things I'm planning on paying for is weight watchers. Hopefully that'll get me back on the straight and narrow! I should probably start walking when I get home, too! I wish I was an early bird and could walk in the mornings. I do good to get to work on time!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 30, 2013)

I stepped on the scale this morning for the first time in about a month. I had been on a really strict diet and had lost over 25 pounds, but still had more to go. I had to go off of the diet for a while and have been trying to just maintain the weight loss and take a break from losing. Kind of let my body make a set point at this weight. Well with my mom having some pretty major health issues right now I have been doing some stress eating. Anyway....I was surprised and pleased that I had only gained 4 pounds. BUT I have to stop this because 4 pound gain can be a slippery slope and before I know it the 25 will be back.

Anyway, not makeup related at all, but we had been discussing weight and stress shopping and stress eating.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I stepped on the scale this morning for the first time in about a month. I had been on a really strict diet and had lost over 25 pounds, but still had more to go. I had to go off of the diet for a while and have been trying to just maintain the weight loss and take a break from losing. Kind of let my body make a set point at this weight. Well with my mom having some pretty major health issues right now I have been doing some stress eating. Anyway....I was surprised and pleased that I had only gained 4 pounds. BUT I have to stop this because 4 pound gain can be a slippery slope and before I know it the 25 will be back.

Anyway, not makeup related at all, but we had been discussing weight and stress shopping and stress eating.


Don't do what I do... I tend to be like ohhhhh i ate a cheeseburger and didn't gain a pound... I'm gonna eat five more. haha. You're right, though. It just tends to creep up. It started at 5 for me, and that five quickly turned into 15! Stay focused on your goals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I hope your mom gets to feeling better. I think the worst thing in the world is a sick parent! Side note: I had a cart full of DebLipp polishes AGAIN and didn't buy. Whew. I think I'm getting great practice at "Just Say No".


----------



## katcole (Aug 30, 2013)

ok im  like  that person who is going to quit drinking,,,,, im having one last  drinking binge lol  but does  spending 16 dollars online at Sephora  count as a binge. Im no longer a Sephora virgin,. I had  to have the Hello Kitty mirror compact... it was 10 bucks I have  waited  forever for it  then it went out of stock plus I got my birthday thing and 2 samples some how I lost a sample oh well. Im done. Ipsy is my only planned purchase for September. I got my cheapy beauty blender finally in the mail so that was a nice surprise. Does anyone forget they order stuff?


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm going to commit to a low buy for September. I can only replace what I run out of completely. If I have any type of replacement for it I can't buy a new one. I can also spend $50 for my bday but that's it. No other spending. I'm trying to save up to go live abroad for a while and I need to stop spending so much on cosmetics, especially because it can't all come with me when I leave. I think I'm also going to try to keep all of my empties this month so I can see how much I actually use.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't do what I do... I tend to be like ohhhhh i ate a cheeseburger and didn't gain a pound... I'm gonna eat five more. haha. You're right, though. It just tends to creep up. It started at 5 for me, and that five quickly turned into 15! Stay focused on your goals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I hope your mom gets to feeling better. I think the worst thing in the world is a sick parent! Side note: I had a cart full of DebLipp polishes AGAIN and didn't buy. Whew. I think I'm getting great practice at "Just Say No".


 You're doing great! Stay strong! I know you can do it!

Thanks, she's all I have and I am not ready to lose her. Not that you're ever ready. We are having a brain scan later today to see if we can figure out what is going on.

And yes, I have to make sure I don't fall into that trap, it would be easy to say, "Oh I've been stress eating and ONLY 4 pounds, so I can keep doing it!"


----------



## Olga Ok (Aug 30, 2013)

> I'm going to commit to a low buy for September. I can only replace what I run out of completely. If I have any type of replacement for it I can't buy a new one. I can also spend $50 for my bday but that's it. No other spending. I'm trying to save up to go live abroad for a while and I need to stop spending so much on cosmetics, especially because it can't all come with me when I leave. I think I'm also going to try to keep all of my empties this month so I can see how much I actually use.


 It's a great motivation. I'm sure you can do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Olga Ok (Aug 30, 2013)

> You're doing great! Stay strong! I know you can do it! Thanks, she's all I have and I am not ready to lose her. Not that you're ever ready. We are having a brain scan later today to see if we can figure out what is going on. And yes, I have to make sure I don't fall into that trap, it would be easy to say, "Oh I've been stress eating and ONLY 4 pounds, so I can keep doing it!"


 When I feel that I'm slipping off my healthy eating i like to remind myself that I eat healthy food for my body to keep it healthy. And it does appreciate clean eating , I feel much better and can do more things and think clearly. On the other hand, I always let myself eat pretty much whatever I like in the weekends, without over binging of course.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I feel that I'm slipping off my healthy eating i like to remind myself that I eat healthy food for my body to keep it healthy. And it does appreciate clean eating , I feel much better and can do more things and think clearly. On the other hand, I always let myself eat pretty much whatever I like in the weekends, without over binging of course.


 I might try that controlled "sinning" on the weekend. That way if there is something that I am craving horribly (like carbs) then I can have some, in moderation. I'm much more active on weekends, so that is a good time to have the opportunity to burn it off.

Thanks!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 30, 2013)

> You're doing great! Stay strong! I know you can do it! Thanks, she's all I have and I am not ready to lose her. Not that you're ever ready. We are having a brain scan later today to see if we can figure out what is going on. And yes, I have to make sure I don't fall into that trap, it would be easy to say, "Oh I've been stress eating and ONLY 4 pounds, so I can keep doing it!"


 I'm an only child and my mom is seriously my best friend. Can't imagine! My heart hurts for you and I will definitely keep you both in my thoughts and prayers! Hope you are able to get some answers for her!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm an only child and my mom is seriously my best friend. Can't imagine! My heart hurts for you and I will definitely keep you both in my thoughts and prayers! Hope you are able to get some answers for her!


 I am pretty much an only child and my mom is definitely my best friend. She lives with me. Thank you so much for the thoughts and prayers. I really appreciate them!


----------



## Croco red (Aug 30, 2013)

I am not going into sephora for month of September. I can't come out of that store without buying something and I have more than enough products to last awhile


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!! Two years in and going strong! Just wish that comfort weight hadn't come with my awesome man! Hahaha


 That is awesome!! / You can lose it girl; I'm watching my weight too! Maybe try adding in a de-stress walk or yoga when you start your day! (Some of the lovely steriods I was put on for medical things made me turn into a giant watermlon; I definitely understand how frustrating it is when your clothes don't fit! But, each day is a fresh start to chose healthy meals and add in some exercise, so try not to let it get you down! ) 



> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't do what I do... I tend to be like ohhhhh i ate a cheeseburger and didn't gain a pound... I'm gonna eat five more. haha. You're right, though. It just tends to creep up. It started at 5 for me, and that five quickly turned into 15! Stay focused on your goals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I hope your mom gets to feeling better. I think the worst thing in the world is a sick parent! Side note: I had a cart full of DebLipp polishes AGAIN and didn't buy. Whew. I think I'm getting great practice at "Just Say No".


 Yay!! Proud of you for not buying it!! I had to MAKE myself resist the urge to visit that website today lol! I did it though!!! 



> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif. Does anyone forget they order stuff?


 I do that sometimes! 








> Originally Posted by *GabiGirl67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to commit to a low buy for September. I can only replace what I run out of completely. If I have any type of replacement for it I can't buy a new one. I can also spend $50 for my bday but that's it. No other spending. I'm trying to save up to go live abroad for a while and I need to stop spending so much on cosmetics, especially because it can't all come with me when I leave. I think I'm also going to try to keep all of my empties this month so I can see how much I actually use.


 Good luck with your low buy! 

The awesome thing about birthday months is that you can sign up online for lots of freebies! My birthday was back in July and I wound up with some free meals, etc and that was nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, she's all I have and I am not ready to lose her. Not that you're ever ready. We are having a brain scan later today to see if we can figure out what is going on.


 Keeping you and your mom in my prayers! 







> Originally Posted by *Croco red* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am not going into sephora for month of September. I can't come out of that store without buying something and I have more than enough products to last awhile


 I need to stay away from Sephora and Ulta too!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok you guys... I was in Woodfield last night for four hours and I only spent $15! And the only thing I paid for at Sephora were hair ties. lol you should be so proud!! I got some awesome deals at B&amp;BW and I got three mini candles, a mini lotion and a full size FFM for ten bucks. I think I am going to exchange the FFM for hand sanitizers and soaps though hahah. You all need to sniff those fall candles... it's a miracle I didn't get every one. I really wanted Sweater Weather but they didn't have it in a mini. Anyway so far I kind of failed my low buy but I'm still doing ok so oh well. I'm going back on Monday with my friend so wish me luck!!


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 31, 2013)

For September, I'm setting another goal for myself. I got tempted to buy more nail polish the other day, so I went and re-organized my stash again, and put all the "untried" nail polishes in a separate box. There were 60+ in the untried box when I was done! 

So for this month, my goal is to try at least 10 of those untried polishes. Any that I don't like can go up for trade, or as a giveaway to a friend. And from there, NO more new nail polish until I try all the colors, because this is just getting outrageous! And next time I'm tempted to buy more, the visual reminder of all those untried nail polishes in the box is gonna be my motivation to stop.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 31, 2013)

> For September, I'm setting another goal for myself. I got tempted to buy more nail polish the other day, so I went and re-organized my stash again, and put all the "untried" nail polishes in a separate box. There were 60+ in the untried box when I was done!Â  So for this month, my goal is to try at least 10 of those untried polishes. Any that I don't like can go up for trade, or as a giveaway to a friend. And from there, NO more new nail polish until I try all the colors, because this is just getting outrageous! And next time I'm tempted to buy more, the visual reminder of all those untried nail polishes in the box is gonna be my motivation to stop.


 Love that idea!!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 31, 2013)

> For September, I'm setting another goal for myself. I got tempted to buy more nail polish the other day, so I went and re-organized my stash again, and put all the "untried" nail polishes in a separate box. There were 60+ in the untried box when I was done!Â  So for this month, my goal is to try at least 10 of those untried polishes. Any that I don't like can go up for trade, or as a giveaway to a friend. And from there, NO more new nail polish until I try all the colors, because this is just getting outrageous! And next time I'm tempted to buy more, the visual reminder of all those untried nail polishes in the box is gonna be my motivation to stop.


That is a really good idea!!


----------



## klutzyleo (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I'm going to jump on the low buy band wagon after next weekend. I'm going to get the Michael Todd dry skin kit next weekend because I'm running low on skincare and with the Ipsy code I can get it 30% off. I also need to purchase some new clothes for a work conference I'm going to in a couple weeks. However, I'm going to avoid Sephora like crazy and not stop in the cosmetics section of the drugstore every time I go in there. I can't seem to go to Walgreens without walking out with at least one thing.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 1, 2013)

It is only September first and I'm already considering caving. I am rationalizing the heck out of the fact that I mad VIB and I have a free shipping card or I can use the 10% off card. GAH!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is only September first and I'm already considering caving. I am rationalizing the heck out of the fact that I mad VIB and I have a free shipping card or I can use the 10% off card. GAH!


 Save them for Black Friday sales!  As far as I know, they don't expire.

I'm tempted to cave already, too.  But I will put things on shopping lists for the future -- and for specific times.  I already have Benefit Rockateur and Living Proof shampoo and conditioner on my list for January.  I'm on a no-buy for the rest of the year for blush, shampoo, *and* conditioner -- and January happens to be my birthday month, so I'll deserve a splurge since I don't get birthday presents (seriously, aside from cash from my dad and my aunt, the only thing I received this year was the Sephora birthday gift.  At least next year, I will probably get something from Starlooks, too).


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is only September first and I'm already considering caving. I am rationalizing the heck out of the fact that I mad VIB and I have a free shipping card or I can use the 10% off card. GAH!


 I agree with meagnola - save them for the holidays. I regret using my VIB discounts right after getting them. Next year, I will try to "forget" about the coupons but set a reminder on my calendar before they expire.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Save them for Black Friday sales!  As far as I know, they don't expire.


 I think they expire 90 days after qualifying for VIB - at least mine did.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Save them for Black Friday sales!  As far as I know, they don't expire.
> 
> I'm tempted to cave already, too.  But I will put things on shopping lists for the future -- and for specific times.  I already have Benefit Rockateur and Living Proof shampoo and conditioner on my list for January.  I'm on a no-buy for the rest of the year for blush, shampoo, *and* conditioner -- and January happens to be my birthday month, so I'll deserve a splurge since I don't get birthday presents (seriously, aside from cash from my dad and my aunt, the only thing I received this year was the Sephora birthday gift.  At least next year, I will probably get something from Starlooks, too).


According to the VIB cards I have, they do expire 90 days after VIB qualification.  I didn't realize that until I was going to use my free shipping one, so I had to hustle to use them both.  Of course, they may not enforce that 90 day period, but I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes they both say 90 days, but I will wait. I don't think it will make it to Black Friday, but at least I won't break my no buy!! Thank you for the support ladies, that is just what I needed!!!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 1, 2013)

I need to join in on this thread.  My beauty purchases are out of control and I have SO SO many lotions, cleansers blushes samples  lip stuff I do not need anything.  I tend to buy when I feel like I need a pick me up and the past few months I have spent too much money on things I don't need.  I have been great on focusing on using stuff up but the issue is I have to stop buying or my supply wont dwindle.

 My rules

I cannot buy anything beauty/makeup related until the Sephora sale in Nov. (  I dont NEED anything!!)

I can keep my existing subs ( Birchbox, Eco Emi and Sample Society but need to drop one  by Dec.  ( I cant decide yet). 

I must continue to focus on getting through my ridiculous huge stash..   

I can only acquire through trades ( but will also keep this to a minimum as I mentioned  I dont NEED anything. 

Need to determine  holy grail items and stick with them only...I need to always stop searching for something better.. 

Stay strong everyone  we can do it.....


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 1, 2013)

I've not bought anything since the em cosmetics Life Palettes and lip palette. (whatever date that was....one was launch and then 2 days after launch) The polish order from Etsy made on August 11 got here on the 30th. I signed up for another circular swap to help with any cravings. One day at a time MAA.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 1, 2013)

Made it through the first day woo-hooo!!!!!  





1 down, 29 to go...


----------



## saycrackagain (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm having so much fun with planning for Black Friday and using up all my half-used stuff that its helping me keep my low-buy!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 1, 2013)

Didnt buy anything today! Yay me!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 2, 2013)

I bought a bunch of stuff and spent more money than I wanted, but the closest thing to a makeup item was a box of Q-Tips!  I even carried a lip gloss (on my allowed list!) for five minutes and PUT IT BACK because I decided that I'm still more than halfway through the other one from the collection I already have.  No stockpiling of that brand (essence, and specifically their trend edition stuff) allowed!  Seasonal purchasing and wearing only!  And since that was from the Sun-Kissed collection that came out in June, no more items can be purchased from that collection!

(My OCD really helps in this: If something was available the first time I made my purchases from a trend edition, I'm not allowed to go back and get it because it clearly didn't make *my* cut.  Unfortunately, that can also mean going to a dozen different stores to find one particular lip balm that is the first to sell out of every single display because I *did* intend to get it, but it wasn't there waiting for me.  It got to the point where I was starting to think that they didn't release it in the US, but the testers were in the display, so they clearly sent it!  So I need it!  And, finally, I found it.  Now I've figured out when to hit Fred Meyer and which stores are likely to put the collections out first, so it's easier to CATCH THEM ALL in one go.)


----------



## SimplyJessica22 (Sep 2, 2013)

New here, but I really like the idea of this "support group"

I am going to have to be super strict on myself until November since we have a big move coming up at the end of October and need to save every penny in case something goes wrong. So that will be my goal until black Friday.

No Nail Polish.

No Mascara- at all! I won't even look at it.

No eye shadow/liner.

No blush.

My exception is if I get the job at Macy's that I am applying for then every paycheck I am going to treat myself to 1 thing. If I do get the job I will put a budget on it then since I will know my hours and get a discount. So obviously I am **really** hoping I get it haha.

  I am keeping my ipsy bag subscription since that really helps me low buy.

Can buy a new foundation

Can buy 2 concealers

I like the idea of a use up.

My friend on YouTube does a "monthly beauty bag" and puts products in there and that's all she uses so it's like "new" makeup every month. I would have to switch it like every week or two though, but it is a good idea to finish stuff up and get use out of everything.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 2, 2013)

I have already made my order at B&amp;BW and Lush but I'm having a hard time refraining myself with the candle sale going on and I really want more bath bombs! Ughhhhh. Someone slap me!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm going to try this! I've been completely insane and I need to use up what I have! I just got a set of tarte palettes and I am totally in love, so one of my rules is to use it every weekday this month for neutral work makeup. I'm falling out of love with my UD palettes because of the crazy glitter fallout I get with them. My main rule is no buying anything I don't actually have already, which is everything lol! No trading after I use up the money in my Paypal account that I use for shipping. I'm going to have to avoid TJ Maxx and Ross, because I cannot resist the beauty bargains. I'm going to avoid the "most recent purchases" thread here too because it makes my cart finger twitchy. I have enough of everything to get me through September...and probably into next year, honestly! The only things I think I'll need are nail polish remover and cotton balls and squares. I'm keeping my BB and ipsy subs, though ipsy may have to go after this month because I've been bored with it. Good luck ladies!! Let's do this!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh! I'm also going to hit the gym 3x a week minimum this month. I've gotten lazy with it and justifying skipping, but if I can get myself in there consistently, I get totally addicted to it just like beauty products lol! I've also been doing pretty bad with my nutrition and I'm going to get that back on track as well. I feel sooooooo good when I eat well and exercise and I'm going to replace the shopping high with the health high lol!


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Sep 2, 2013)

So I've decided I need to focus on using things up already in my stash and not spending money on anything nonessential in any aspects of my life. I really want to go backpacking in Europe for 3 months this time next year and any money I spend on things I don't really need takes away from that trip. Plus a bunch of what I buy/already have will expire while I'm gone so I might as well use stuff up instead of buying more.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 2, 2013)

merp. i cashed in a $10 sephora gift card and used 100 points. i only spent $2 after that and got a UD lipstick sample and the UD ammo pallet!  I don't think this counts as a failure I just gotta be strong for the rest of the month! ...which has just started. Oh well.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyJessica22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My exception is if I get the job at Macy's that I am applying for then every paycheck I am going to treat myself to 1 thing. If I do get the job I will put a budget on it then since I will know my hours and get a discount. So obviously I am **really** hoping I get it haha.


 Good luck on getting the job! I wasn't sure if you were applying for one of the cosmetic counters or as a Macy's sales associate. If it's for a sales associate position, the employee discount doesn't extend to all departments. I worked there back in high school, so I definitely don't remember all the detail but I think cosmetics were excluded (they are generally leased by the companies and not actually Macy's, I think) as well as some of the commission earning departments (like shoes). Also, the way the discount is done is back-end. Employees must use a Macy's credit card that then has the discount applied to their bill. Those who do not qualify for a credit card are given cards they can load up ahead of time with cash. It got rather confusing at times.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> merp. i cashed in a $10 sephora gift card and used 100 points. i only spent $2 after that and got a UD lipstick sample and the UD ammo pallet!  I don't think this counts as a failure I just gotta be strong for the rest of the month! ...which has just started. Oh well.


 I might do that! I'm still going to wait until the 8th to get my free flash (to hold off a little ahah). I've really been wanting another travel-sized palette. I have the UD wallpaper palette but I'm really tired of it :C And I have nothing else travel sized I like (except for a Coastal Scents quad but the quality is pretty mreh)


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GabiGirl67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've decided I need to focus on using things up already in my stash and not spending money on anything nonessential in any aspects of my life. I really want to go backpacking in Europe for 3 months this time next year and any money I spend on things I don't really need takes away from that trip. Plus a bunch of what I buy/already have will expire while I'm gone so I might as well use stuff up instead of buying more.


 I hope you save enough for your trip! I would love to go backpacking in Europe.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 2, 2013)

Ohhh. Did you get your invite already?! I sent them a whiney email.



> I might do that! I'm still going to wait until the 8th to get my free flash (to hold off a little ahah). I've really been wanting another travel-sized palette. I have the UD wallpaper palette but I'm really tired of it :C And I have nothing else travel sized I like (except for a Coastal Scents quad but the quality is pretty mreh)


----------



## joanholloway (Sep 2, 2013)

> Good luck on getting the job! I wasn't sure if you were applying for one of the cosmetic counters or as a Macy's sales associate. If it's for a sales associate position, the employee discount doesn't extend to all departments. I worked there back in high school, so I definitely don't remember all the detail but I think cosmetics were excluded (they are generally leased by the companies and not actually Macy's, I think) as well as some of the commission earning departments (like shoes). Also, the way the discount is done is back-end. Employees must use a Macy's credit card that then has the discount applied to their bill. Those who do not qualify for a credit card are given cards they can load up ahead of time with cash. It got rather confusing at times.Â


 I worked at Macy's until a couple of years ago and even as a non cosmetic associate, I received the employee discount on cosmetics, including the Lush that leased space. Around the holidays, in November I think, the employees discount for cosmetics was bumped up to 40% for a specified week but that did not include Lush. This may vary by district.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't believe it's only the 2nd of September and already having a difficult time! I keep debating whether or not to get these boots for fall. I have such a hard time finding wide calf boots. And I was cleaning my closer yesterday and found out that my boots are falling apart. The soles have become unglued and have holes on them...sad I know. I just can't believe it's just the 2nd and already thinking about buying boots!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *joanholloway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I worked at Macy's until a couple of years ago and even as a non cosmetic associate, I received the employee discount on cosmetics, including the Lush that leased space. Around the holidays, in November I think, the employees discount for cosmetics was bumped up to 40% for a specified week but that did not include Lush.
> 
> This may vary by district.


 That's cool then. Yea, I worked as part of Macy's East a little over a decade ago, so my memory is certainly not the best for it and policies may have changed. Actually, I worked when it was still Federated Department Stores, Inc. and I'm now seeing that all the divisions' have now been consolidated under Macy's Inc. as of a few years back. So it might have been a policy change. Anyways, employee discounts on top of regular coupons and sales were always the best. =D


----------



## bowskt (Sep 2, 2013)

> I can't believe it's only the 2nd of September and already having a difficult time! I keep debating whether or not to get these boots for fall. I have such a hard time finding wide calf boots. And I was cleaning my closer yesterday and found out that my boots are falling apart. The soles have become unglued and have holes on them...sad I know. I just can't believe it's just the 2nd and already thinking about buying boots!!


 Look up a local shoe repair shop in your area! They can do wonders and if the shaft/any leather/synthetic material is in good condition, then the soles and heels are easy to fix, and usually under 30 dollars.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 2, 2013)

I resisted temptation!!! We just got back from a big Walmart run, and I bought no nail polish!! I even went down the polish aisle looking for nail polish remover and wasn't even tempted to purchase any polish....and I ended up not buying the polish remover either. I remembered that I just bought one of those jar ones that you dip your fingers in to try it out and I haven't even opened it yet. The only thing beauty related that I bought was some shave gel for my boyfriend and myself, but they were free with the coupons I had, so I'm not counting those as a fail on my no buy. We are stocked up on shave gel for a good long while now.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 2, 2013)

One weird thing that I've found helps me with not getting stuff *right now*:  Instead of looking at Sephora or blogs to see what's new *now* (new stuff is my downfall, after all), I spent last night looking at the *upcoming* collections.  They're not available now, so I don't have the option of buying them even if I want to -- and I can make a list of things to look for in a month or two, and then by that time, I might be so bored with them that I'll be moving on to the spring stuff to come instead of buying the holiday stuff I had been obsessing about.  Then when spring rolls around, I start looking at summer stuff, and so on throughout the year.  It's what happened with many previous collections before, like the China Glaze holos earlier this year, the stila stuff this summer, and the tarte Aqualillies collection whenever it came out.  It seems bizarre, but I find that it breaks the "Ooh, shiny and new!  Must have NAO!" drive that results in impulse purchases.


----------



## birdiebijou (Sep 2, 2013)

August ended up being 100% successful for me in terms of no-buy and I'm inspired to continue on - at least with low-buy for rest of year. I just did an inventory of everything I have and basically, I won't *need* any face or body products until roughly 2018! I do want to round out my makeup collection a little more - I'm relatively new to the loving makeup thing. I have thebalm's nude tude palette in my birchbox cart right now. I've been wanting it forever so it won't be an impulse/stress buy. Great job on all of your goals, ladies. This is such an inspiring thread!!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 2, 2013)

Someone talk me out of it: I'm currently using every single ounce of self control left in my body to not buy this GORGEOUS nail polish right now! So pretty!!!! Someone talk me out of it! I've been playing Etsy cart Tetris for the past hour! (Polishes aren't part of my low-buy for September, and I really should wait and not get it...but it's so pretty!!!




(Picture is from the Etsy page and isn't mine...(although I definitely wish the polish was mine!) Someone talk me down; I need a polish intervention!


----------



## saycrackagain (Sep 2, 2013)

> Someone talk me out of it: I'm currently using every single ounce of self control left in my body to not buy this GORGEOUS nail polish right now! So pretty!!!! Someone talk me out of it! I've been playing Etsy cart Tetris for the past hour! (Polishes aren't part of my low-buy for September, and I really should wait and not get it...but it's so pretty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Picture is from the Etsy page and isn't mine...(although I definitely wish the polish was mine!) Someone talk me down; I need a polish intervention!


 This isn't very unique. One of the L.A. Girl polishes is very similar. I'll send you mine if you really don't want to break your no-buy, I've only used it once.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 3, 2013)

I thought the color was pretty awesome! And thank you for offering, that is sweet of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wound up clicking off of the link, telling myself "NO!", and went to look through some of the polishes I already own to put things into perspective. I am going to do my best to stick to my low-buy this September, and it definitely helped when I looked around and pulled out the colors I already own to enjoy! I found a few polishes I can combine together to get what I think will be a similar look!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the color was pretty awesome! And thank you for offering, that is sweet of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wound up clicking off of the link, telling myself "NO!", and went to look through some of the polishes I already own to put things into perspective. I am going to do my best to stick to my low-buy this September, and it definitely helped when I looked around and pulled out the colors I already own to enjoy! I found a few polishes I can combine together to get what I think will be a similar look!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice - way to kick in that self control!


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 3, 2013)

I am lacking self control. My favorite beauty blog has posted some articles about newly released products that are LE and totally up my alley. However, I need to power through and remind myself that I am on a no buy this month. I need to be strong, I need to be strong. There's no place like October. I can do this, right?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am lacking self control. My favorite beauty blog has posted some articles about newly released products that are LE and totally up my alley. However, I need to power through and remind myself that I am on a no buy this month. I need to be strong, I need to be strong. There's no place like October. I can do this, right?


 You can do it. If I can do it anyone can do it. I have loaded my Sephora cart and unloaded it so many times it is pathetic. It is only September 3 and I have almost caved at least three times! *sigh*

Stay strong!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if the best place to ask this, so please redirect me if necessary: How long does it typically take people to use up a typical blush with daily use? I'm new to blush, so I'm not sure how realistic my no-buy-until-at-least-the-end-of-the-year-but-probably-next-year-as-well is, especially since most of what I have is too springy for me right now, so I really only have two blushes (a cream and a powder) to last until March, and I just don't know whether it's realistic to expect them to last that long.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Sep 3, 2013)

The new sephora favorites kits look so good. I really want them but I so don't need them. I need someone to talk me out of buying them


----------



## meaganola (Sep 3, 2013)

> The new sephora favorites kits look so good. I really want them but I so don't need them. I need someone to talk me out of buying them


 If you buy them now, you won't have that money for when the awesome holiday stuff comes out.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not sure if the best place to ask this, so please redirect me if necessary: How long does it typically take people to use up a typical blush with daily use? I'm new to blush, so I'm not sure how realistic my no-buy-until-at-least-the-end-of-the-year-but-probably-next-year-as-well is, especially since most of what I have is too springy for me right now, so I really only have two blushes (a cream and a powder) to last until March, and I just don't know whether it's realistic to expect them to last that long.


 I can honestly say I have never used up an entire blush! I skip around from blush to blush. I have quite a few so that is very easy to do!  I would say even if you are on a no buy, if you ran completely out of something that you use on a daily basis, it would not be breaking your no buy to purchase a replacement, within reason. I mean, no buy doesn't mean we have to have NONE. Perish the thought!


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not sure if the best place to ask this, so please redirect me if necessary: How long does it typically take people to use up a typical blush with daily use? I'm new to blush, so I'm not sure how realistic my no-buy-until-at-least-the-end-of-the-year-but-probably-next-year-as-well is, especially since most of what I have is too springy for me right now, so I really only have two blushes (a cream and a powder) to last until March, and I just don't know whether it's realistic to expect them to last that long.


 I've never hit even hit pan on a blush but I have several. I think You should be fine until march, but if you run out it doesn't have to be breaking your nobuy to replace and essential product that you are out of


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 3, 2013)

I think it's fine to buy a product if you're out of it. Like, if  you need toothpaste you just won't go a month without it.  but the problem with beauty (goo) hoarding is that you have like 7 toothpastes open at the same time and you're using.... with actual toothpaste, everyone would think you're insane!!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not sure if the best place to ask this, so please redirect me if necessary: How long does it typically take people to use up a typical blush with daily use? I'm new to blush, so I'm not sure how realistic my no-buy-until-at-least-the-end-of-the-year-but-probably-next-year-as-well is, especially since most of what I have is too springy for me right now, so I really only have two blushes (a cream and a powder) to last until March, and I just don't know whether it's realistic to expect them to last that long.


 I use two blushes in my Lancome palette that I've had since 2009, semi-frequently.  I started rotating new blushes, but for a good 2 years, these blushes were the only ones I've used.  I haven't hit pan on them yet, but I'm getting close.

I think it's safe to say, blush is something you never have to worry about stockpiling extras of.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's fine to buy a product if you're out of it. Like, if  you need toothpaste you just won't go a month without it.  but the problem with beauty (goo) hoarding is that you have like 7 toothpastes open at the same time and you're using.... with actual toothpaste, everyone would think you're insane!!


 great analogy!


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's fine to buy a product if you're out of it. Like, if  you need toothpaste you just won't go a month without it.  but the problem with beauty (goo) hoarding is that you have like 7 toothpastes open at the same time and you're using.... with actual toothpaste, everyone would think you're insane!!


 Lol, so true! I love the term goo hoarding also.

Used 3 "untried" nail polishes today in my manicure and pedicure - Julep's Angelica, Natasha and DL - Happy Birthday. I wanted to do a jelly sandwich with Angelica &amp; the DL but Angelica is not flattering at all. It's so sheer that it just left a slight green-grey tinge over my nails... not the best look. Next time I plan on trying it with a white base, and hopefully that brings out the minty greenness more.

Despite that "nail fail" I'm just excited to be using new polishes! Moving them over to the "tried" box from the untried gives me a silly rush of joy.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You can do it. If I can do it anyone can do it. I have loaded my Sephora cart and unloaded it so many times it is pathetic. It is only September 3 and I have almost caved at least three times! *sigh*

Â 

Stay strong!


ButterflyGrl -- Stay Off Sepora!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ButterflyGrl -- Stay Off Sepora!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know, right?  I am just begging for trouble!!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know, right?Â  I am just begging for trouble!!!


I can't say much - the only reason I haven't been "tempted" is because I've been super busy. I canned almost 50 jars of homemade pepper relish this weekend! BTW - Hope you're mom's feeling better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't say much - the only reason I haven't been "tempted" is because I've been super busy. I canned almost 50 jars of homemade pepper relish this weekend! BTW - Hope you're mom's feeling better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Wow, that sounds yummy!

Thanks so much for asking....she had an MRI on Friday night late and we haven't gotten the results back yet. Today though she told me she actually felt some better and she was teasing me when I called her a while ago to check on her, so this is a very positive sign!


----------



## fleurissante (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm a bit late but I'm joining you for September. I'm lucky that we don't have subscription boxes, however, in the last two months I accumulated around 100 nail polishes and around 40 of them have never been tried plus I have several polishes waiting in my mail. I need a month to normalize my stash.

So my September no-buy means:

- no nail polish

- no make-up

I'm allowed to buy skincare and haircare.

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not sure if the best place to ask this, so please redirect me if necessary: How long does it typically take people to use up a typical blush with daily use? I'm new to blush, so I'm not sure how realistic my no-buy-until-at-least-the-end-of-the-year-but-probably-next-year-as-well is, especially since most of what I have is too springy for me right now, so I really only have two blushes (a cream and a powder) to last until March, and I just don't know whether it's realistic to expect them to last that long.

I'm using Dior blush for three years at least three times a week. I have hit the pan a year and a half ago and I still have a lot of blush left. If it helps, the blush had approximately 7,5 grams.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fleurissante* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a bit late but I'm joining you for September. I'm lucky that we don't have subscription boxes, however, in the last two months I accumulated around 100 nail polishes and around 40 of them have never been tried plus I have several polishes waiting in my mail. I need a month to normalize my stash.

So my September no-buy means:

- no nail polish

- no make-up

I'm allowed to buy skincare and haircare.

I'm using Dior blush for three years at least three times a week. I have hit the pan a year and a half ago and I still have a lot of blush left. If it helps, the blush had approximately 7,5 grams.
Welcome to the thread! I'm also trying to get through and try all of my unused nail polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mauu (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not sure if the best place to ask this, so please redirect me if necessary: How long does it typically take people to use up a typical blush with daily use? I'm new to blush, so I'm not sure how realistic my no-buy-until-at-least-the-end-of-the-year-but-probably-next-year-as-well is, especially since most of what I have is too springy for me right now, so I really only have two blushes (a cream and a powder) to last until March, and I just don't know whether it's realistic to expect them to last that long.
Blush lasts a loooong time, trust me. I've been trying to finish an EstÃ©e Lauder blush I've had for at least 1-2 years and I'm about 2/3 done. Of course, it also depends on the blush; how pigmented it is, how much you apply and how often you use it etc.

Honestly, if you feel like the blushes you currently have are too springy for you... Well, if I were you, I'd buy a fall-appropriate shade (just one) and wouldn't feel bad about it. I think three is a perfectly reasonable number of blushes.

Also, welcome to the thread, *fleurissante*!

_Edit:_ I had a really lousy day today (problems at work and a stupid, uncalled-for quarrel with the boyfriend etc) and I just want to shop shop shop to make all the stress and sad feelings go away, ugh! I know shopping would cheer me up for a short while but make me feel worse - and so, so guilty! - in the long run but I'm finding it hard to resist impulse buying. 

I'm having so many unnecessary cravings, like the Too Faced Pretty Rebel palette (the colors aren't even my kind of colors), The Body Shop Colour Crush and Urban Decay Revolution lipsticks (I have way too many lipsticks as it is) and Lush's Rose Jam shower gel (trying to cut out SLS in shower gels and have enough shampoo already). I'm hoping the cravings will go away if I confess here... 




 Maybe I'd just better put my big girl pants on, have a glass of wine, apologize to the BF for being a total buttface and concentrate on my no-buy. Agh!


----------



## page5 (Sep 4, 2013)

I was curious about how long a blush takes to use up and did a little research a few months ago. I can use up an ELF studio blush in about 6-8 months (I've used up at least four over the past few years). They have the lowest net wt of any blush I own and they aren't super pigmented but I love a couple of the colors. I have hit pan on the one I currently own and I know if I use it 5x a week it will be gone before xmas. My theBalm blush is a little higher net wt and more pigmented so I don't foresee hitting pan on it for well over a year. My Cargo blush in the big one! IIRC it is about triple the wt of the ELF blushes so it will be around for years. I have a couple more blushes (starlooks, NYX) but don't recall the sizes.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2013)

Uh oh. I just got the go-ahead to put in overtime (we're short-staffed, and computer problems have been prevalent over the past week). This usually results in "Oh, hey, I can get more eyeliner/eyeshadow/nail polish!" I need to think, "Hey, I can save up and prepay subs for next year!"


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sept is the month after my birthday, so I definitely need to pull the reins back after indulging myself last month.  My rules for the month are:

-NO falling for the temptation of the Ipsy discount codes. 

-In fact, NO online orders at all! - Sephora, Ulta, Birchbox, etc.  I'm hoarding my points, so BB shouldn't be too hard.

-I'm allowed 3 swaps this month (because it still costs $ to mail things!) from my subs:  Ipsy, BB (x2, only for the Sept Ruffian Polish, then I'm cancelling!), Goodies (free this month, then cancelling), and Bondi.  I was strong enough to cancel Starlooks for now, but I still should be getting my Birthday Box soon.

-I can only purchase items as replacements, but since my stash is so well built up, I really don't think I'll need anything.  Possibly some bubble bath for my kids.

Impulse Purchases:  I am so bad at wandering down the beauty aisle while grocery shopping.  So, I can purchase 3 beauty items this month, not totalling more than $10.  This includes nail polishes (I don't have many fall shades), hair accessories (i.e. pretty combs or hair ties), or nail tools, but NOT makeup or skincare.  

I'll probably have to come back and edit/update these goals, but I do need to start saving for the holiday purchases!  I already know I'll be picking up things like the Sephora It Kits and other awesome GWP's during Nov/Dec, so I'm trying to save up for those early on!

Good luck, ladies!


Did my first Impulse Purchase today - nail stamping kit on clearance at Walmart.  Also, Ulta added another 100 points to my account (no idea why, they just did) which gave me 200 points/ $6 to spend.  I also had a 20% off coupon.  I resisted the makeup pretties and wandered over to nail polish, where I found a perfect oxblood color (I have been searching for months!) and a turquoise creme.  With the coupon and points, I paid $1.26, and got 4 fragrance samples (I always ask!).  

Therefore, I'm not counting them as a slip-up.  It was under $2, it was in my allowed items (NOT makeup!), and I don't have anything like them in my nail polish collection - which is still under 50 bottles at this point.  Still, I am not allowed in Ulta for the rest of the month.


----------



## bowskt (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uh oh. I just got the go-ahead to put in overtime (we're short-staffed, and computer problems have been prevalent over the past week). This usually results in "Oh, hey, I can get more eyeliner/eyeshadow/nail polish!" I need to think, "Hey, I can save up and prepay subs for next year!"
 Think of it this way: save up overtime money now to pay for subs ahead of time so that in future months when you find a sample from a sub that you love and have to buy because its your new HG, you can afford it since your subs have already been paid for so your monthly finances will be more flexible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 4, 2013)

I've loaded my cart and stopped 3 times on BB because I want the GWP necklace. But I haven't caved yet. I need it like a hole in the head. I'm just a magpie over shinies.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2013)

> Â I've loaded my cart and stopped 3 times on BB because I want the GWP necklace. But I haven't caved yet. I need it like a hole in the head. I'm just a magpie over shinies.


 The last time I checked, it was gone already.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 4, 2013)

I really really want to go to Nordstrom Rack and Marshall's/TJ's but I know the only thing I'll look for there is discount cosmetics 'cause the clothes usually aren't in my size :C

but I've been staying strong! gonna clean my room and reorganize my makeup. That should hopefully keep me busy


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you meaganola! Now my OCD can shut up in my head.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you meaganola! Now my OCD can shut up in my head.
Heh.  This *is* the no-/low-buy support thread.  I tend to treat it as a talk-me-down thread!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, I lasted less than 3 weeks. I placed an order with NYX, at least it was only $33 and some-odd cents. I had a 25% for signing up for emails, free shipping over $25 and a free mystery gift. I got 2 black label lipsticks, a powder foundation (to replace MAC) and a set of 6 jumbo eye pencils that was on sale.

  Got to get back on the horse that threw me. Back to no-buy!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 4, 2013)

> Heh. Â This *is* the no-/low-buy support thread. Â IÂ tend to treat it as a talk-me-down thread!


 EXACTLY how I treat it and what I generally need when I come here!!! I wasn't even tempted today! Another day down! Woot!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have been doing good so far. I talked myself out of a few Sephora and Ulta purchases. I might buy an Instyler soon though since I've had mine for 4 years and it's starting to fall apart.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 4, 2013)

I want to buy a Fitbit and the thought of spending $100 on a tiny activity tracker (or as my boyfriend likes to call - glorified pedometer....it is true...) has been keeping me from buying any make up! Of course one can argue that I've transferred my spending on to something else...but hey!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 5, 2013)

I have hauled and hauled and hauled this last month and mostly this last week. I even hit VIB Rogue.. that being said I am done buying and will not be getting a single piece of makeup, fragrance, nail polish, skincare, or bath item unless I am completely out of it until January 2014. I will be fine, and I mean this when I say completely fine with what I have.. (and have coming in the mail).

I need to be accountable, there is nothing more I need.

I am going to use this time to use up makeup I have, sell some things I don't use... and use my makeup in new fun ways. For example I bought the Lorac pro palette. I am going to create lots of different looks with it when I get the feeling I need new colors of eyeshadow.

Please help to keep me accountable. I've already told myself if I cave and buy something I am making myself return it.

Thanks folks!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 5, 2013)

> I want to buy a Fitbit and the thought of spending $100 on a tiny activity tracker (or as my boyfriend likes to call - glorified pedometer....it is true...) has been keeping me from buying any make up! Of course one can argue that I've transferred my spending on to something else...but hey!


 Oh I want one too! It's so funny I'll spend hundreds a month on beauty booty, but since it's $50 or so here and there it's okay...but one $100 item is like omg that's so much money lol!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 5, 2013)

> Oh I want one too! It's so funny I'll spend hundreds a month on beauty booty, but since it's $50 or so here and there it's okay...but one $100 item is like omg that's so much money lol!


 Right!!! I mean if I add up how much I've spent on eating out and going to bars in the past month I'm sure I could've had a couple Fitbits by now lol


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh I want one too! It's so funny I'll spend hundreds a month on beauty booty, but since it's $50 or so here and there it's okay...but one $100 item is like omg that's so much money lol!
This. I have no problem clicking "Place Order" on a $50 Sephora order but I have a hard time paying more than that for anything else. I might buy the Instyler and Insanity workout DVDs that I've been wanting. Deciding whether to buy those two items now or wait has kept me from buying makeup.


----------



## bowskt (Sep 5, 2013)

I just wanted to share my past time to keep me from wanting new make up and organizing what I have. I'm making my own magnetic pallet, I bought magnetic paint from Michael's and magnets to up on the backs of any non-magnetic eyeshadows, and then a plastic photo holder (looks like a less deep pencil case) and some foam paper. I'm hoping that organizing this will help me see new items and get rid of bulky packages (I'm looking at you random Ed Hardy gigantic cardboardy palette thingie with the weird mirror and LED lights) and hopefully give me some new colour combos.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

OMG after I did so well yesterday, my Sephora basket is full again! Must not order!!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 5, 2013)

Again, I tell you -- stay off sephora!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Again, I tell you -- stay off sephora!!!





 I KNOW! I am drawn like a moth to a flame!!! I think my wings are getting singed! LOL


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

Having said that....is it breaking no buy if I get a Christmas present?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a huge advocate of Christmas shopping early. It seems to hurt the wallet less. As long as the Christmas shopping isn't to fulfill that desire to "buy beauty products" I would say its fine haha.



> Having said that....is it breaking no buy if I get a Christmas present?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 5, 2013)

I also like the idea of spreading out purchases especially if something is on sale now/may not be available come November or December. That being said, make sure it's not gonna turn into a "gift for yourself" or just to fulfill the desire to shop!



> Having said that....is it breaking no buy if I get a Christmas present?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a huge advocate of Christmas shopping early. It seems to hurt the wallet less. As long as the Christmas shopping isn't to fulfill that desire to "buy beauty products" I would say its fine haha.
No, it is actually just a good deal in the sale area that it is hard to pass up that I know my friend will love for Christmas. If I wait until next month it will be gone, but this way it is one whole person off my list! Check!

I agree with the hurting the wallet less, not to mention avoiding the crowds. UGH.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No, it is actually just a good deal in the sale area that it is hard to pass up that I know my friend will love for Christmas. If I wait until next month it will be gone, but this way it is one whole person off my list! Check!

Â 

I agree with the hurting the wallet less, not to mention avoiding the crowds. UGH.


I started christmas shopping in July. Especially when it comes to toys... I have a five year old step son, so he doesn't know that the $25 GI Joe truck only cost me $5 in target clearance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I started spreading my purchases out a few years ago, and it really helps the wallet! I also created a "christmas club" account at my bank, so all of my christmas shopping is done with cash! That, too, makes life a lot easier!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I say, if it's a great deal that won't be around long and will cross someone off the Christmas list. Do it!


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 5, 2013)

I am thoroughly enjoying looking over the Sephora website lately and adding things to my loves list in preparation for the F&amp;F sale whenever it comes around. I am telling myself that I really do not need to purchase anything until then because 1. I want to have more money available at that time and 2. I want to be able to take advantage of all of the cool holiday sets and whatnot that will probably be available around the time of the sale. I have plenty of products to use, really I do and I keep reminding myself of all of the makeup that I do have and how I am running out of space to store it because, I am a hoarder


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, it is actually just a good deal in the sale area that it is hard to pass up that I know my friend will love for Christmas. If I wait until next month it will be gone, but this way it is one whole person off my list! Check!

I agree with the hurting the wallet less, not to mention avoiding the crowds. UGH.



I started christmas shopping in July. Especially when it comes to toys... I have a five year old step son, so he doesn't know that the $25 GI Joe truck only cost me $5 in target clearance!



I started spreading my purchases out a few years ago, and it really helps the wallet! I also created a "christmas club" account at my bank, so all of my christmas shopping is done with cash! That, too, makes life a lot easier!





I say, if it's a great deal that won't be around long and will cross someone off the Christmas list. Do it! Agreed! I am on it....waiting though for a little bit to see if they get some better samples in. This will be my first Christmas present this year. I'm hoping it starts me going on this. I don't have a big list, although I generally get quite a few things for my mom. She deserves to be spoiled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thoroughly enjoying looking over the Sephora website lately and adding things to my loves list in preparation for the F&amp;F sale whenever it comes around. I am telling myself that I really do not need to purchase anything until then because 1. I want to have more money available at that time and 2. I want to be able to take advantage of all of the cool holiday sets and whatnot that will probably be available around the time of the sale. I have plenty of products to use, really I do and I keep reminding myself of all of the makeup that I do have and how I am running out of space to store it because, I am a hoarder 




I am totally a makeup hoarder! I might as well admit it. I also hoard candles. I am on a no buy for candles until I get many/most of them used up. Now that I have a house, I have my candles burning whenever I am home, so this should not be a problem!


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am totally a makeup hoarder! I might as well admit it. I also hoard candles. I am on a no buy for candles until I get many/most of them used up. Now that I have a house, I have my candles burning whenever I am home, so this should not be a problem!


I would hoard candles if my husband didn't intervene. I store them in our linen closet which he has access to and checks periodically to make sure that every shelf isn't covered in candles. I am burning through what's left of my summer scents right now and then I will go out and do a massive haul of fall/winter scents. I do like the BBW candles however, I live in Pennsylvania and there is a local candle company called Keystone where I am and their scents give both BBW and Yankee Candle a run for their money and they are probably half the price for a comparable size. I love the homey feel that having a candle burning gives to the space. Although I do not like the soot that some of them leave behind but, that is a rant for another venue


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I would hoard candles if my husband didn't intervene. I store them in our linen closet which he has access to and checks periodically to make sure that every shelf isn't covered in candles. I am burning through what's left of my summer scents right now and then I will go out and do a massive haul of fall/winter scents. I do like the BBW candles however, I live in Pennsylvania and there is a local candle company called Keystone where I am and their scents give both BBW and Yankee Candle a run for their money and they are probably half the price for a comparable size. I love the homey feel that having a candle burning gives to the space. Although I do not like the soot that some of them leave behind but, that is a rant for another venue 




Yes the soot can be terrible. I have found that many of the "cheaper" brands of candles leave more soot, not sure why. I am not a candle expert, just a candle hoarder. hehe  I think my fave is BBW, but mostly because we have a store locally. I would love Yankee more if it was more available to me, although I can get it at some other stores here, it is just more out of my way I guess. I think I am glad I don't live near the candle store you mentioned because I would have to add to my hoard, although part of me now wants to see if they have a website! LOL


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I would hoard candles if my husband didn't intervene. I store them in our linen closet which he has access to and checks periodically to make sure that every shelf isn't covered in candles. I am burning through what's left of my summer scents right now and then I will go out and do a massive haul of fall/winter scents. I do like the BBW candles however, I live in Pennsylvania and there is a local candle company called Keystone where I am and their scents give both BBW and Yankee Candle a run for their money and they are probably half the price for a comparable size. I love the homey feel that having a candle burning gives to the space. Although I do not like the soot that some of them leave behind but, that is a rant for another venue 




I used to hoard Yankee Candles, but I seem to have kicked that habit.


----------



## page5 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, this low buy for the past four months was a good thing in more ways than one. I noticed I have extra $ in my checking acct 

However, its gone now. Three kids + back to school + sports fees/gear = broke mom


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, this low buy for the past four months was a good thing in more ways than one. I noticed I have extra $ in my checking acct 

However, its gone now. Three kids + back to school + sports fees/gear = broke mom
Four months! YAY for you! I'm struggling with 5 days! LOL


----------



## page5 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Four months! YAY for you! I'm struggling with 5 days! LOL


You can do it! I changed my focus from acquiring to really testing and trying out what I have. I still have items that I haven't tried in my stash


----------



## katcole (Sep 5, 2013)

OMGosh to the person who said about the overtime......I dont know whether to kick you or kiss you. I should do that buy a sub now while Im doing overtime that way during  the up coming months I might not have overtime and  be  broke but a at least i will be getting something in the mail. naw  I better  pay off some bills with the extra money.

I have spent so much in the last two week, ok I know 100 bucks isnt alot to most people but it is to me. I hardly ever buy stuff for myself, I did get the hello kitty mirror and some boot but they were 15 bucks on plunder, I couldnt have got anything for 15 bucks at walmart or pay less for booties. 

Ok this sounds  dumb but Im having issues with my medication it is making me severely  depressed, I spend all my spare time on line after work,,, but i would do that any ways  but yeah. So I go into tomorow to the Dr, woo hoooo  that will cost me but  maybe I have to go anyways. So I hope she will change my meds, It seems Im always buying something to make my self feel better, I work more over time then I think I can spend more money,  So maybe I will feel better soon. I hate the online shopping, its to easy to buy stuff.Since I live no where anything I have no other access to stores who sell cool stuff.

Stay off sephora butterflygrl lol and  thanks  again


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

You can do it! I changed my focus from acquiring to really testing and trying out what I have. I still have items that I haven't tried in my stash 
Yes, I sadly have untried things as well. I am going to make a concerted effort to at least start my stash inventory and start setting aside things to use/try and then if I don't like, to get rid of. This is all part of the reason for the no buy, it isn't just a financial thing, it is a need to use up what I have thing!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMGosh to the person who said about the overtime......I dont know whether to kick you or kiss you. I should do that buy a sub now while Im doing overtime that way during  the up coming months I might not have overtime and  be  broke but a at least i will be getting something in the mail. naw  I better  pay off some bills with the extra money.

I have spent so much in the last two week, ok I know 100 bucks isnt alot to most people but it is to me. I hardly ever buy stuff for myself, I did get the hello kitty mirror and some boot but they were 15 bucks on plunder, I couldnt have got anything for 15 bucks at walmart or pay less for booties. 

Ok this sounds  dumb but Im having issues with my medication it is making me severely  depressed, I spend all my spare time on line after work,,, but i would do that any ways  but yeah. So I go into tomorow to the Dr, woo hoooo  that will cost me but  maybe I have to go anyways. So I hope she will change my meds, It seems Im always buying something to make my self feel better, I work more over time then I think I can spend more money,  So maybe I will feel better soon. I hate the online shopping, its to easy to buy stuff.Since I live no where anything I have no other access to stores who sell cool stuff.

Stay off sephora butterflygrl lol and  thanks  again
I really hope you get the medication issues straightened out. I have used retail therapy way too many times in my life. It doesn't last long enough.


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes the soot can be terrible. I have found that many of the "cheaper" brands of candles leave more soot, not sure why. I am not a candle expert, just a candle hoarder. hehe  I think my fave is BBW, but mostly because we have a store locally. I would love Yankee more if it was more available to me, although I can get it at some other stores here, it is just more out of my way I guess. I think I am glad I don't live near the candle store you mentioned because I would have to add to my hoard, although part of me now wants to see if they have a website! LOL


I am not sure that I should even post this because I may be enabling you. However, it is not makeup related and they have really amazing products! http://www.keystonecandle.com/

Browse to your heart's content


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I am not sure that I should even post this because I may be enabling you. However, it is not makeup related and they have really amazing products! http://www.keystonecandle.com/

Browse to your heart's content 
It is okay, I have much more resistance to candles than I do to makeup. I've been on a no buy for candles for much longer! LOL Thanks for the link though, I will save it and will definitely check them out!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 5, 2013)

My low buy is going well so far! I just had to share my latest creation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've moved every fall for the last three years, so this is the first time in three years I will be able to "decorate" for fall. Maybe I need a "fall crafting" low buy, too!!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 5, 2013)

Girls convince me that I do not need Sonia kashuk "jewel of an eye" jewel-tone eye palette, it's limited edition. I have naked 1 &amp; 2.. Too faced romance &amp; naturals palette &amp; lorac pro. I have a 100 shadow elf color palette and I also have an ud oz palette, and the too faced sephora palette. Lorac pro has a few jewel toned shadows in it .. The amethyst and garnet shades. It's limited edition and only $19.95. Thoughts ?!?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

'm
​



> My low buy is going well so far! I just had to share my latest creation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've moved every fall for the last three years, so this is the first time in three years I will be able to "decorate" for fall. Maybe I need a "fall crafting" low buy, too!!


 That's beautiful! I love it!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

> Girls convince me that I do not need Sonia kashuk "jewel of an eye" jewel-tone eye palette, it's limited edition. I have naked 1 &amp; 2.. Too faced romance &amp; naturals palette &amp; lorac pro. I have a 100 shadow elf color palette and I also have an ud oz palette, and the too faced sephora palette. Lorac pro has a few jewel toned shadows in it .. The amethyst and garnet shades. It's limited edition and only $19.95. Thoughts ?!?


 I've never tried SK makeup, but my guess is most of the others you have are better quality and it sounds like you might be duplicating some of the jewel tones. I'd wait for something else from a friends and family sale towards the holidays.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 5, 2013)

> 'm
> ​
> That's beautiful! I love it!!


 Thank you! Making it was a great distraction from makeup buying haha


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2013)

> Thank you! Making it was a great distraction from makeup buying haha


 That's a great idea! Maybe I should start crocheting again!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 5, 2013)

> My low buy is going well so far! I just had to share my latest creation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've moved every fall for the last three years, so this is the first time in three years I will be able to "decorate" for fall. Maybe I need a "fall crafting" low buy, too!!


 Very pretty!!! I'm hoping to get some crafty type projects done in lieu of shopping too lol! I have some neat things from yard sales and thrift shops that I want to re-paint and make pretty. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 5, 2013)

> I just wanted to share my past time to keep me from wanting new make up and organizing what I have. I'm making my own magnetic pallet, IÂ bought magnetic paint from Michael's and magnets to up on the backs of any non-magnetic eyeshadows, and then a plastic photo holder (looks like a less deep pencil case) and some foam paper. I'm hoping that organizing this will help me see new items and get rid of bulky packages (I'm looking at you random Ed Hardy gigantic cardboardy palette thingie with the weird mirror and LED lights) and hopefully give me some new colour combos.


 Could you post some pics? I can't picture this and I'm intrigued!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 5, 2013)

Day 5 of no-buy and thank goodness because my daughter started band and of course chose one of the most expensive instruments (whose kid is that? Lmao!) soooo I'm renting a saxophone for $52/month now!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 5, 2013)

> Girls convince me that I do not need Sonia kashuk "jewel of an eye" jewel-tone eye palette, it's limited edition. I have naked 1 &amp; 2.. Too faced romance &amp; naturals palette &amp; lorac pro. I have a 100 shadow elf color palette and I also have an ud oz palette, and the too faced sephora palette. Lorac pro has a few jewel toned shadows in it .. The amethyst and garnet shades. It's limited edition and only $19.95. Thoughts ?!?


 Do you wear jewel tones enough to need an entire palette of them? I've had to slap my own hand away from several palettes because honestly, I wear work makeup 5 days a week and while I do throw some color in ever so often, what I have is more than enough choice lol! I love wearing bright bold eye makeup when I go out, again though that's twice a month usually and what I have is more than enough. Stay strong!!!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 5, 2013)

Ladies, I am wicked proud.  I am going strong on my no-buy this month (and for the last couple of weeks of August).  In fact, I made a couple of returns to Sephora and Ulta today - items that I bought impulsively, tried, and realized I didn't need.  (It was only $30 worth of items, but I realized that's about a week's worth of groceries for me).  

I paid off my August credit card bills this week and I calculated that my bills are 30% less than last month's (the height of my makeup frenzy).  

Stay strong with your no-buy!  I'm excited that I'll have a little bit more money to play with during my birthday month!  I'm excited to have some extra cash for traveling, dining, and having amazing experiences instead of makeup I don't really need.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 5 of no-buy and thank goodness because my daughter started band and of course chose one of the most expensive instruments (whose kid is that? Lmao!) soooo I'm renting a saxophone for $52/month now!

When I was in the fifth grade, I had to switch from my instrument of choice because it was too expensive.  I switched *to* saxophone, and it was cheaper than what I had been playing:  Oboe!  That *seems* like a reasonably-priced instrument -- until you have to shell out $10 a week for reeds.  And that $10 was in 1982 dollars, so we're probably talking the equivalent of $100 a month just for the reeds!  I ended up switching to the sax because I was bitter about having to bail on the oboe because it was the most expensive instrument.  But I loved playing, and I still have the second sax that I ended up getting in high school after my first one ended up getting irreparably broken in eighth grade, *and* I somehow managed to, like, stalk down one of my musical heroes from my favorite band in high school (just locally known, so I doubt anyone outside of this area has heard of them, but they were along the same musical lines as Oingo Boingo.  I think they even opened for them and Fishbone whenever those two bands came to town) and take saxophone lessons from him in college.

In clinging-to-my-low-buy news, I'm really, *really* close to buying a stila convertible color in poppy despite my blush no-buy.  I just really want an winey autumnal cream blush!  I thought they were *everywhere*, but now that I'm actively searching for them, I'm not having much luck.  I had been eyeing Starlooks Merlot, but now I realize that's the new name for Emphasize, which is the brown cream blush I'm currently using, so there is no reason for me to buy it.  I love it, but it's *summery*.  Maybe I'll toddle up to Blush Beauty Bar this weekend and check out the Besame cream blush for possible purchase next weekend (payday).

ETA:  Actually, now that I think about it, I believe that the oboe reeds I used were $20 each in 1982, and I was going through at least one a week because I was nine years old and didn't have a clue how to make them last.  Yikes.  No wonder my parents considered the sax cheap by comparison.  And I wish I could still play, but my wrists made it known back in the late '90s that I could type *or* play sax, and typing (really, glorified data entry) paid my bills, so the decision was made.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 5, 2013)

I moonlight as a saxophonist. I spend an obscene amount on reeds. I don't even like to keep track of how much I spend, especially compared to the amount of income I actually get from playing. But I play because I love it. And my no buy will continue through September. I had a minor failure at the end of August, but I'm determined to make it through this month.


----------



## katcole (Sep 5, 2013)

I got my  hello kitty compact from sephora, meh Im not overly impressed I almost want to re sell it on ebay but  my son also sprung it on me he is moving down to denver 3 hours away TONIGHT, him and his gf dont have jobs or money. I just gave him  50 bucks, they do have a place to stay but he hasnt lived in a  big place like  Denver, plus he has a drinking problem, so maybe its  good he isnt in my house anymore, I got his gf a job where I work but nope she is going  right as we speak,.... anyways,,  That wreath is pretty  I pulled out my knitting loom thingy , I just might  knit it by hand. I really  want some infinity scarves. So I plan to knit, knit ,knit.

 Well  I got my first Sephora order like  I said im meh on the hello kitty mirror, the birthday gifts are cool and  my perfume and ud lipstick cards are cool. I order a crap load of stuff from ebay today , well 18 bucks worth of hair accessories. I hate my short  length but I said enough is enough Im done . I need nor want anything more..errrr  I bought a used electric lawn motor also off a facebook yardsale  but I needed that,, my  landlord fired the guy who mows the lawns and we have to do it ourselves now but I might  just get two uses before fall but a tleast I have my own mower.

No more yard sale, facebook yardsales, thrift stores, online ordering, atleast till Christmas. I do have a 5 dollar card to use at a thift store , Just keeping Ipsy and netflix but my grandkids use netflix instead on cable tv.


----------



## katcole (Sep 5, 2013)

hiccup double post


----------



## saycrackagain (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I moonlight as a saxophonist. I spend an obscene amount on reeds. I don't even like to keep track of how much I spend, especially compared to the amount of income I actually get from playing. But I play because I love it.

And my no buy will continue through September. I had a minor failure at the end of August, but I'm determined to make it through this month.

This reminds me of Bleeding Gums Murphy on the Simpsons.


----------



## saycrackagain (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my  hello kitty compact from sephora, meh Im not overly impressed I almost want to re sell it on ebay but  my son also sprung it on me he is moving down to denver 3 hours away TONIGHT, him and his gf dont have jobs or money. I just gave him  50 bucks, they do have a place to stay but he hasnt lived in a  big place like  Denver, plus he has a drinking problem, so maybe its  good he isnt in my house anymore, I got his gf a job where I work but nope she is going  right as we speak,.... anyways,,  That wreath is pretty  I pulled out my knitting loom thingy , I just might  knit it by hand. I really  want some infinity scarves. So I plan to knit, knit ,knit.

I seriously just called and read this to my mom. I was like, see mom, you're not the only mom going through this stuff! (My brother is giving her a hard time.) So know that you're not alone either!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 6, 2013)

Katcole, hang in there.. mummy's always are going through things our children put us through. Stay strong and focus your attention on to you. Perhaps you can shop your collection a little. Go digging through your stuff and grab a few items you haven't used in a while and use them this week. Once a week I give myself a spa bath.. I paint my nails, put a mask on my face, use a weekly deep conditioner &amp; clarify shampoo my hair. I usually try to save up this pampering session to Friday night. I try NEVER to go out on Friday night I am too worn out from the week.

I did go to Target and look at the Sonia K. jewel toned eye-shadow kit and one of them was open. I swatched a few of the colors and they really pulled black a lot. I decided to not buy it and honestly I'm glad I didn't my Lorac Pro is much nicer.

Hang in there ladies. Lets wait this no-buy out together.

I'm still getting things in the mail I ordered last month when I was buying so that's helping.


----------



## missionista (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of us are being tempted right now.  Stay strong,everyone's doing well and only about 3 weeks left in the month.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm searching all over for a dupe for Chanel's lipstick in character.. what in the world am I thinking.. even if I find one.. I can't buy it. lol It's like I must think it's okay to spend less money. Its so not.. a no buy is a no buy.


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 6, 2013)

Are you on an absolute no buy for the month or a low buy for the month Amanda? I ask because I picked the SK jewel of an eye palette a few weeks ago and the couple times I have used it I definitely do love it. I don't want to enable you but I feel for the person who likes to wear jewel tone colors this palette is really gorgeous and unique and I sadly sat down and counted my palettes last night and I have over a hundred of them if you also count trio and quad palettes. So it is worth the money however, even though it is LE it could be around for the entire fall so maybe hold off until October to see if it is something that you HAVE to have?Just one makeup junkie's thoughts


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 5 of no-buy and thank goodness because my daughter started band and of course chose one of the most expensive instruments (whose kid is that? Lmao!) soooo I'm renting a saxophone for $52/month now!

When I was in the fifth grade, I had to switch from my instrument of choice because it was too expensive.  I switched *to* saxophone, and it was cheaper than what I had been playing:  Oboe!  That *seems* like a reasonably-priced instrument -- until you have to shell out $10 a week for reeds.  And that $10 was in 1982 dollars, so we're probably talking the equivalent of $100 a month just for the reeds!  I ended up switching to the sax because I was bitter about having to bail on the oboe because it was the most expensive instrument.  But I loved playing, and I still have the second sax that I ended up getting in high school after my first one ended up getting irreparably broken in eighth grade, *and* I somehow managed to, like, stalk down one of my musical heroes from my favorite band in high school (just locally known, so I doubt anyone outside of this area has heard of them, but they were along the same musical lines as Oingo Boingo.  I think they even opened for them and Fishbone whenever those two bands came to town) and take saxophone lessons from him in college.

In clinging-to-my-low-buy news, I'm really, *really* close to buying a stila convertible color in poppy despite my blush no-buy.  I just really want an winey autumnal cream blush!  I thought they were *everywhere*, but now that I'm actively searching for them, I'm not having much luck.  I had been eyeing Starlooks Merlot, but now I realize that's the new name for Emphasize, which is the brown cream blush I'm currently using, so there is no reason for me to buy it.  I love it, but it's *summery*.  Maybe I'll toddle up to Blush Beauty Bar this weekend and check out the Besame cream blush for possible purchase next weekend (payday).

ETA:  Actually, now that I think about it, I believe that the oboe reeds I used were $20 each in 1982, and I was going through at least one a week because I was nine years old and didn't have a clue how to make them last.  Yikes.  No wonder my parents considered the sax cheap by comparison.  And I wish I could still play, but my wrists made it known back in the late '90s that I could type *or* play sax, and typing (really, glorified data entry) paid my bills, so the decision was made.  


Yay Band! My hubby and I are both band alums and our three girls did the same. We've been doing the band thing for several years, lol. My youngest is a freshman this year and she played oboe as well and just switched to sax this year. So happy! We were able to get oboe reeds for about $25/each, but she was going through one a week. Sax reeds are so cheap by comparison and seem to last longer! She was also so very picky about the opening for the oboe reeds so there were some I would buy and she couldn't (wouldn't) use them. I started making her go to the music store and getting them herself.

On topic! My no buy is going ok, so far. On the last day of August, I was in Missouri at my moms and I felt compelled to buy from her Avon closet (she's an avon lady, lol and she has been having some financial trouble, so I decided to get a few things). I had several things which she discounted for me. It was all either gifts for the girls for Christmas or stuff I needed. Well, ok...there was some nail polish that I didn't NEED. 

September has been good...no spending so far! Only my current subs are allowed this month unless I'm Christmas shopping. I do like to get my shopping done early and I try to be done by Thanksgiving if possible.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay Band! My hubby and I are both band alums and our three girls did the same. We've been doing the band thing for several years, lol. My youngest is a freshman this year and she played oboe as well and just switched to sax this year. So happy! We were able to get oboe reeds for about $25/each, but she was going through one a week. Sax reeds are so cheap by comparison and seem to last longer! She was also so very picky about the opening for the oboe reeds so there were some I would buy and she couldn't (wouldn't) use them. I started making her go to the music store and getting them herself.

On topic! My no buy is going ok, so far. On the last day of August, I was in Missouri at my moms and I felt compelled to buy from her Avon closet (she's an avon lady, lol and she has been having some financial trouble, so I decided to get a few things). I had several things which she discounted for me. It was all either gifts for the girls for Christmas or stuff I needed. Well, ok...there was some nail polish that I didn't NEED.

September has been good...no spending so far! Only my current subs are allowed this month unless I'm Christmas shopping. I do like to get my shopping done early and I try to be done by Thanksgiving if possible.

I'm shooting for shopping completion before Thanksgiving too. Oh how I hate the crowds!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2013)

I expect to be shopping right until the last minute, but I do online shopping and small independent shops that don't tend to have big crowds. And I only have to buy stuff for my dad, my brother, his wife, their two sons, and my aunt, and it's more a matter of pacing spending. Aunt gets liquor from a local distillery (we have an entire Distillery Row here, so I have a lot to choose from), nephews get mystery stuff from Archie McPhee, bro gets pink Himalayan salt block and/or Teefury fandom shirts (depends on what they put up in the next three months), dad is getting something from Chrome (the messenger bag company) this year, and sil is getting a gift certificate for Paxton Gates (yes, the taxidermy-oriented place) this year.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok so im trying this whole "budget" thing. Since I'm a student I basically have $300 aside for rent and utilities (yay for splitting a very large studio apartment with my boyfriend!) and then another sum or so for food and funsies. Someone told me if you carry cash you're less likely to spend like crazy ... FALSE. Also, I'm continuing on as a grad student at the same university where I did my undergrad. I wasn't feeling to well so I stopped by the student health center like I usually would. As an undergrad they would see you with no fees assessed. But, as a grad student I didn't know that you either had to buy into the insurance or pay a fee. I opted to not buy the insurance because I have insurance through my parents -- but I still ended up spending *more than half* of my food and funsies budget on fees to be seen at the school clinic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry for the rant! But, this is gonna be a rough September - if anything I have a legit excuse to follow through with my almost-no buy. Darn you student health center and your conveniently located doctors!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I expect to be shopping right until the last minute, but I do online shopping and small independent shops that don't tend to have big crowds. And I only have to buy stuff for my dad, my brother, his wife, their two sons, and my aunt, and it's more a matter of pacing spending. Aunt gets liquor from a local distillery (we have an entire Distillery Row here, so I have a lot to choose from), nephews get mystery stuff from Archie McPhee, bro gets pink Himalayan salt block and/or Teefury fandom shirts (depends on what they put up in the next three months), dad is getting something from Chrome (the messenger bag company) this year, and sil is getting a gift certificate for Paxton Gates (yes, the taxidermy-oriented place) this year.

I need to go shopping in Portland more often, it isn't that far of a drive after all...and no sales tax! Having said that, I do a lot of online shopping as well. I used to go on black Friday and fight the crowds but now you couldn't pay me to do that! I would much rather shop from the comfort of my computer!

I don't have a very big list anymore. I have a couple of friends that I buy for and my mom. I spoil my mom and get her lots of things because she deserves to be spoiled. I also buy my furbabies something of course too, but that doesn't take any time.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok so im trying this whole "budget" thing. Since I'm a student I basically have $300 aside for rent and utilities (yay for splitting a very large studio apartment with my boyfriend!) and then another sum or so for food and funsies.

Someone told me if you carry cash you're less likely to spend like crazy ... FALSE.

Also, I'm continuing on as a grad student at the same university where I did my undergrad. I wasn't feeling to well so I stopped by the student health center like I usually would. As an undergrad they would see you with no fees assessed. But, as a grad student I didn't know that you either had to buy into the insurance or pay a fee. I opted to not buy the insurance because I have insurance through my parents -- but I still ended up spending *more than half* of my food and funsies budget on fees to be seen at the school clinic.











Sorry for the rant! But, this is gonna be a rough September - if anything I have a legit excuse to follow through with my almost-no buy. Darn you student health center and your conveniently located doctors!


I am actually a huge advocate of cash only. I'm a Dave Ramsey girl and have been for many, many years. I only carry cash, and I find that I spend less money when I pay with cash than I do with a debit card (I don't have any credit cards). For me, I'm more likely to say "This is my last $40... do I really want to buy THAT pallette? Or would I rather go out twice with my friends, or to a movie, or whateveter" -- most of the time I walk away from whatever I'm wanting to "impulse buy". I pull cash out of my account every friday. Some weeks, I have half the money I pulled out still available, because I just didn't feel like spending it. Also, when I pull out cash, if I buy something online, I take that cash and put it in a 'rat hole jar' at my house rather than back in my savings account. I've built up a pretty good little jar of change -- almost enough for a new King Size Mattress!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also - if you're trying to budget -- Dave Ramsey has some really good printable budget worksheets on his website. and, not to be an enabler, but May Designs makes a really great budget book.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote! I am actually a huge advocate of cash only. I'm a Dave Ramsey girl and have been for many, many years. I only carry cash, and I find that I spend less money when I pay with cash than I do with a debit card (I don't have any credit cards). For me, I'm more likely to say "This is my last $40... do I really want to buy THAT pallette? Or would I rather go out twice with my friends, or to a movie, or whateveter" -- most of the time I walk away from whatever I'm wanting to "impulse buy". I pull cash out of my account every friday. Some weeks, I have half the money I pulled out still available, because I just didn't feel like spending it. Also, when I pull out cash, if I buy something online, I take that cash and put it in a 'rat hole jar' at my house rather than back in my savings account. I've built up a pretty good little jar of change -- almost enough for a new King Size Mattress!!





Also - if you're trying to budget -- Dave Ramsey has some really good printable budget worksheets on his website. and, not to be an enabler, but May Designs makes a really great budget book.

I like the "rat hole jar" idea! I'll look into the worksheets. Thanks!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok so im trying this whole "budget" thing. Since I'm a student I basically have $300 aside for rent and utilities (yay for splitting a very large studio apartment with my boyfriend!) and then another sum or so for food and funsies.

Someone told me if you carry cash you're less likely to spend like crazy ... FALSE.

Also, I'm continuing on as a grad student at the same university where I did my undergrad. I wasn't feeling to well so I stopped by the student health center like I usually would. As an undergrad they would see you with no fees assessed. But, as a grad student I didn't know that you either had to buy into the insurance or pay a fee. I opted to not buy the insurance because I have insurance through my parents -- but I still ended up spending *more than half* of my food and funsies budget on fees to be seen at the school clinic.











Sorry for the rant! But, this is gonna be a rough September - if anything I have a legit excuse to follow through with my almost-no buy. Darn you student health center and your conveniently located doctors!

That sucks! I hope you feel better soon. I'm on a grad student budget too and I know how much it sucks. I keep telling myself *just 8 more months*. Fortunately my school offers graduate assistants free student health insurance.


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 6, 2013)

So some products that I have been waiting for on the MUA site for FOREVER are finally back in stock. Do I break my no buy a mere 6 days in to get the products or do I hold out and hope that my UK swap buddy comes through for me and finds them for purchase while she's out shopping for me and sends them to me in our next swap? I am not this strong and I just don't know what to do. I can get 6 eye palettes, 4 blushes, and a foundation that I have wanted for ages for 65 bucks with shipping from the UK.

HELP!


----------



## missionista (Sep 7, 2013)

Ultajunkie, WAIT.  Ask your swap friend to pick them up.  Or else tell yourself that you've waited this long for them, another few months won't make any difference.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 7, 2013)

Holding strong but temptation is everywhere ! I received a duplicate item in my ss box so I now have a 5 credit I can use in conjunction with the 15 code. The suki is calling my name but its sold out. I've told myself if I can get through sept and oct I can purchase this before my 15 code expires. 20 off is hard to resist! And of couse I received. 30% off birch box for being a member for 3 years !! It has no expiration date though anyone know how long the code is usually good for ? This is so hard !!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 7, 2013)

I always thought anniversary codes were good for 2 weeks. Not much time!



> Holding strong but temptation is everywhere ! I received a duplicate item in my ss box so I now have a 5 credit I can use in conjunction with the 15 code. The suki is calling my name but its sold out. I've told myself if I can get through sept and oct I can purchase this before my 15 code expires. 20 off is hard to resist! And of couse I received. 30% off birch box for being a member for 3 years !! It has no expiration date though anyone know how long the code is usually good for ? This is so hard !!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 7, 2013)

I brought some nail polish swatch sticks off ebay and started swatching my nail polish collection. Every time I swatched a polish that I haven't really worn I thought "This is pretty!!!!!! I need to wear this!" or "This is totally a dupe for that one Essie (or whatever brand) polish that I want." I definitely think I can make it through a nail polish no buy now.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 7, 2013)

> I always thought anniversary codes were good for 2 weeks. Not much time! [/quote Really ? Uggh!!!!


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm doing great this month, and it's awesome to hear you guys are also doing so well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did buy some Seche Restore, but only so I could salvage some goopy nail polishes I've never tried. I don't own any polish thinner already, so I'm totally OK with it.

Also I decided to not make a Sephora order this month, even though I said I could have a strictly budgeted purchase for my birthday. Nothing seems worth it to me (small victory, woohoo!). Let's all keep strong and keep it going! 1 full week down, only 3 to go!


----------



## TheaC (Sep 7, 2013)

I have been doing no-buy for months now (since December 2012), though I admit that I am currently buying stuff for my best friend in Asia who is sending me Etude house products. (Yeah, I'm sort of cheating...)

Anyway, I plan on buying a brush set sometime soon for several reasons.

1. The fam is traveling to New York for New Years and I don't have a travel makeup brush.

2. I got straight A's in my summer classes and I promised myself a treat every time I get straight A's. The last time it happened, I picked up the Naked Palette and Tarte's Exposed.

3. The Sigma brush sets on Amazon comes with free shipping and sometimes you see it cheaper than on their websites.

4. Brushes are not part of my no buy *officially* but I still haven't bought one in over a year.

5. I just sold my old laptop and the money I got is a little more than enough to buy a Sigma Travel set.

So any thoughts? Should I go for it or should I check out the Real Techniques brushes instead?

Oh, as a side note, I'm eyeing the Mac 217 brush as well. It would be my first MAC purchase if I actually get it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Coastal Scents' brushes. I bought the 22 piece set and I like it! I know you're looking for a "travel" one but that will at least give you a good range to pick and choose from for when you go on your trip.



> I have been doing no-buy for months now (since December 2012), though I admit that I am currently buying stuff for my best friend in Asia who is sending me Etude house products. (Yeah, I'm sort of cheating...) Anyway, I plan on buying a brush set sometime soon for several reasons. 1. The fam is traveling to New York for New Years and I don't have a travel makeup brush. 2. I got straight A's in my summer classes and I promised myself a treat every time I get straight A's. The last time it happened, I picked up the Naked Palette and Tarte's Exposed. 3. The Sigma brush sets on Amazon comes with free shipping and sometimes you see it cheaper than on their websites. 4. Brushes are not part of my no buy *officially* but I still haven't bought one in over a year. 5. I just sold my old laptop and the money I got is a little more than enough to buy a Sigma Travel set. So any thoughts? Should I go for it or should I check out the Real Techniques brushes instead? Oh, as a side note, I'm eyeing the Mac 217 brush as well. It would be my first MAC purchase if I actually get it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 7, 2013)

I was so tempted to put in a Sephora order...really wanted to try the Hourglass primer. However, I still have a boatload of primers to use up and it will probably still be there when I actually need primer. And besides...no decent samples anyway.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2013)

I actively tried to buy some things today, but I was thwarted! I couldn't find parking near the boutique where I was going to get a Besame cream blush, and Target, Walgreens (their lack of an apostrophe always bugs me!), and Fred Meyer didn't have any interesting Halloween makeup. I finally just picked up a few groceries and a Big-Ass Sandwich (it's a specific sandwich place, not just a very large sandwich), and now I'm settling in for the rest of _Once Upon a Time_ and negotiating with Oscar (my seventeen-pound kitty) for futon space. (I did also shell out for a Rose City Comic Con pass, but comics and makeup are budgeted completely separately.)


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 8, 2013)

I was tempted to take advantage of the 50% off Deborah Lippman polish sale I read about in another thread, but resisted! I feel like I should pat myself on the back...that was a tough one to resist, but I didn't cave! I've been wantin to try that brand for a long time, but I know there will be other sales later on. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Superfish19 (Sep 8, 2013)

> I was tempted to take advantage of the 50% off Deborah Lippman polish sale I read about in another thread, but resisted! I feel like I should pat myself on the back...that was a tough one to resist, but I didn't cave! I've been wantin to try that brand for a long time, but I know there will be other sales later on. ðŸ˜Š


 I've been dying to try that brand too. I even had a cart and was all set to put the credit card info then I stopped myself. I guess I'll hold out for some upcoming holiday sales.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 8, 2013)

I bought it in August so I guess i dodged that ruining-a-low-buy-for-September-bullet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I was tempted to take advantage of the 50% off Deborah Lippman polish sale I read about in another thread, but resisted! I feel like I should pat myself on the back...that was a tough one to resist, but I didn't cave! I've been wantin to try that brand for a long time, but I know there will be other sales later on. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was tempted to take advantage of the 50% off Deborah Lippman polish sale I read about in another thread, but resisted! I feel like I should pat myself on the back...that was a tough one to resist, but I didn't cave! I've been wantin to try that brand for a long time, but I know there will be other sales later on. ðŸ˜Š
Same here.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been dying to try that brand too. I even had a cart and was all set to put the credit card info then I stopped myself. I guess I'll hold out for some upcoming holiday sales.
I have a cart ready to go but last year she released some awesome holiday sets.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 8, 2013)

I went to nordstrom rack yesterday and dodged all the UD and Lorac mini eyeshadow sets 






I just paid for sephora flash shipping ($5 from the $10 gc I got from groupon) and made a $1.59 order~ so I am feeling pretty good this week. I'm sitting on top of 2 more $10 certificates, but the point is to clean out my room/organize my makeup first...


----------



## Superfish19 (Sep 8, 2013)

> I went to nordstrom rack yesterday and dodged all the UD and Lorac mini eyeshadow setsÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just paid for sephora flash shipping ($5 from the $10 gc I got from groupon) and made a $1.59 order~ so I am feeling pretty good this week. I'm sitting on top of 2 more $10 certificates, but the point is to clean out my room/organizeÂ my makeup first...


 I bought the flash from Sephora too. My biggest pet peeve is paying for shipping.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm just gonna keep whining about how I haven't gotten flash yet.. Merp merp. For the best I guess?



> I bought the flash from Sephora too. My biggest pet peeve is paying for shipping.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to nordstrom rack yesterday and dodged all the UD and Lorac mini eyeshadow sets 




Eep... Now I am tempted to go look!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was so tempted to put in a Sephora order...really wanted to try the Hourglass primer. However, I still have a boatload of primers to use up and it will probably still be there when I actually need primer. *And besides...no decent samples anyway.*
Haha, I thought that as well!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 8, 2013)

> I'm just gonna keep whining about how I haven't gotten flash yet.. Merp merp. For the best I guess?


 I will whine with you? Waaaaaaaah


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm just gonna keep whining about how I haven't gotten flash yet.. Merp merp. For the best I guess?


Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I will whine with you? Waaaaaaaah

Bahaha. Just imagine how much more tempted you would be with it, definitely for the best!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 8, 2013)

> Bahaha. Just imagine how much more tempted you would be with it, definitely for the best!!


 You're right I would be in so much trouble! But I still want it!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2013)

> You're right I would be in so much trouble! But I still want it!!


 This is the thread where we sit you down and lecture you against it. You're in this thread for a reason! Remember it and realize that this is the universe stepping in to try to hold you to it!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 8, 2013)

> This is the thread where we sit you down and lecture you against it. You're in this thread for a reason! Remember it and realize that this is the universe stepping in to try to hold you to it!


 Yes! This is the after school detention for impulsive beauty buyers!! Haha


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

Blahhhhh. Monday morning confession time. I got 10 nail polishes and three lotions this weekend. My boyfriend bought them so I tried to pretend it didn't count as breaking my no-buy, but it's not all about the money aspect. Oh well, today's a new day! Gonna work on swatching nail polishes and organizing and de-stashing by putting things on my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 9, 2013)

> I've been dying to try that brand too. I even had a cart and was all set to put the credit card info then I stopped myself. I guess I'll hold out for some upcoming holiday sales.


 See, aren't you glad we both resisted the impulse buy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I'm saving up for those holiday goodies too!)


> I bought it in August so I guess i dodged that ruining-a-low-buy-for-September-bullet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bahahaha yep, you dodged the September low-buy bullet! It's only the beginning of September and I'm already ready for October so I can get polish lol!


> Same here. I have a cart ready to go but last year she released some awesome holiday sets.


 Don't do it!!! Wait till the holiday sales!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Yes! This is the after school detention for impulsive beauty buyers!! Haha


 That comment is just hilarious lol!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the thread where we sit you down and lecture you against it. You're in this thread for a reason! Remember it and realize that this is the universe stepping in to try to hold you to it!

True, very true. I said want, but I am not acting on any of my wants. I am still holding strong now 9 days into September! This is a record for me! I appreciate (and need) the support! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! This is the after school detention for impulsive beauty buyers!! Haha

LOL Love it!


----------



## bowskt (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm still doing good on my no-buy... staying busy is really key. I am pretty good at avoiding online purchases (although I'm mostly the type to make a cart, and then hours later come back and then if it has timed out I just leave it or I can usually talk myself down) but the new Sephora favorites look so good! I just keep telling myself to wait and see what the holidays bring. Plus I know I snagged the Lash kit last year on sale on boxing day... so restraint it key!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is anyone else really tempted to also go buy new knit sweaters etc for fall?? Its been getting crispy and cool here and I'm itching to get some new fall clothes haha.

But I am distracting myself well with my palette making (someone asked for pics a while back, I'm attaching them now) and maybe get back into knitting.





Palattes waiting to be depotted... still haven't attempted it yet





This is my weird gigantic Ed Hardy Palette (also came with 2 solid perfumes, a blush brush, eyeshadow brush and lip brush)





Photo case thing + foam + yaby eyeshadows and concealer from ipsy bag





another angle


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

Very clever! I would be scared of breaking the shadows but I bet with the cardboard ones there's a back door way to get to them lol! My bf bought me some crafty type stuff on my shopping trip Sunday too so I'm going to keep myself occupied creating instead of collecting, I hope! I have some magnet boards that I picked up at a flea market and I might attempt one of those magnetic makeup boards that were all over Pinterest a while back. I wonder if I can cover it with fabric and still get the magnet effect....


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Very clever! I would be scared of breaking the shadows but I bet with the cardboard ones there's a back door way to get to them lol!

My bf bought me some crafty type stuff on my shopping trip Sunday too so I'm going to keep myself occupied creating instead of collecting, I hope!

I have some magnet boards that I picked up at a flea market and I might attempt one of those magnetic makeup boards that were all over Pinterest a while back. I wonder if I can cover it with fabric and still get the magnet effect....


You should be able to cover it with fabric and still use magnets on it! I, too, am diverting my attention from shopping to crafting. I need to keep my hands busy! It's a pretty good stress release, too! Not to mention, it helps me make my house pretty without spending a ton of money!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seems like a win-win!


----------



## nanutter (Sep 9, 2013)

Gah...   I think in the past month, I have purchased nearly every item and in every color from the E.L.F store here in NYC. Not to mention I had a learning experience with ebay (if you bid, plan on buying...   so don't bid on like... 8 items and then win them all and cost yourself $100). 

Must. go. on. spending. diet.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I, too, am diverting my attention from shopping to crafting. I need to keep my hands busy! It's a pretty good stress release, too! Not to mention, it helps me make my house pretty without spending a ton of money!




Seems like a win-win!
I used to spend so much time (and money) on crafting.  Then I became a crafts-hoarder.  I was more excited to buy the supplies than completing the projects!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Very clever! I would be scared of breaking the shadows but I bet with the cardboard ones there's a back door way to get to them lol!



My bf bought me some crafty type stuff on my shopping trip Sunday too so I'm going to keep myself occupied creating instead of collecting, I hope!



I have some magnet boards that I picked up at a flea market and I might attempt one of those magnetic makeup boards that were all over Pinterest a while back. I wonder if I can cover it with fabric and still get the magnet effect....



You should be able to cover it with fabric and still use magnets on it!

I, too, am diverting my attention from shopping to crafting. I need to keep my hands busy! It's a pretty good stress release, too! Not to mention, it helps me make my house pretty without spending a ton of money!



Seems like a win-win! 
I'm taking a page from your book (sorry, hopefully it is a page you read already) and I am going to work on finishing an afghan that I started a gazillion years ago. It will be nice to finish it before the yarn disintegrates from age!


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 9, 2013)

I binge on things. I'll play a video game for a few days and not pick it up for a very long time. I'll read a book for hours and days, and then 75% in quit to do something else. I do that with a lot of things just doing them for hours and hours, and then move on. Makeup though it's like pretty must buy and then after a few minutes I'm done with it and want the next new thing. I like crafts. I binged on those quite a bit, and I actually finished a few projects. Maybe it's more obsessive behavior that wanes after a bit of extremity. I feel like a lot of this binge projects and stuff began in college. I didn't have much time to do hobbies because school was my hobby. It took up soooo much time. I studied engineering. So, when I had time it wasn't for long, so I'd do what I wanted for the hours that I had, and then I had to quit and do school work. I graduated nearly a year ago, and now I can't do something for that long before I feel like it's time to move on which in college was back to doing homework, but now I don't need to move on. I'm going to pick back up the crafts hobby though.


----------



## katcole (Sep 9, 2013)

Ebay is  evil lol, I do that I get  many low cost  items then  go back think , maybe I dont want them and then I m happy I lost  the  bid. I was  bidding on some Tokoyo milk perfume samples.. thank goodness I lost. I got  one in my Sephora order and  the  birthday mascara, I loved both. Im not one to buy higher priced items  but I loved loved  the mascara, it lasted through heat, tears, dust, rain and wind and still  looked  good the next day.Its hard to wash off though.

I tried  crocheting but meh,,, Ive been working and sick so that has  curbed my spending  plus I had a co pay on my Dr visit and new med and my older son need to borrow 45 dollars.  That is my next habit, giving  money to my kids(grown) I need to get rid of.

Everyone  stay strong


----------



## katcole (Sep 9, 2013)

I like to go on Pinterest when I get down about money, I shop and dream there. Then I usually go play in  my makeup and try to shop  in my closet and jewelry box and  make new outfits.


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

I got some swatching done yesterday after work! I need to order some more sticks for all my glitters...can't decide if that breaks no-buy or not...?


----------



## 19ten20 (Sep 10, 2013)

Personally, I feel that if having a complete set of swatches for all your nail polishes will allow you to use them more and feel less tempted to buy more, the purchasing swatching spoons is worth it. It will allow you to "shop your stash" for effectively.


----------



## Superfish19 (Sep 10, 2013)

I feel like I'm on a low buy every month. I usually only use the makeup products that come with my subscription boxes. This summer I went subscription box crazy since I discovered a ton more. Then I got burned out and cut back. I did place a Sephora order because I bought Flash and I finally got my retroactive money from my raise. But no more for me. I really want to save up for some fun holiday stuff.


----------



## Dancerina (Sep 10, 2013)

*Allowed:*

Nessecary items (deodorant, tooth paste, tooth brush)

1 or 2 Affordable Items from blog sales via muablogsales.com

Perfume samples/trial size

*Banned:*

Makeup

Nail polish

Palettes (even though the MAC Pro Palettes are on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

ANY Sales

Random beauty products at Sephora, Online, or Ulta


----------



## katcole (Sep 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 11, 2013)

I dropped 2 subs so I could get a Bondi nail sub. I didn't need 2 BB subs, and I dropped ELF Beauty Bundle. The ELF is a great sub, but I have enough ELF products to open my own store. So a new sub, and costing less than the two dropped.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
         I dropped 2 subs so I could get a Bondi nail sub. I didn't need 2 BB subs, and I dropped ELF Beauty Bundle. The ELF is a great sub, but I have enough ELF products to open my own store. So a new sub, and costing less than the two dropped.

I can't decide which box I want to drop yet.  I know it's eventually what I need to do, and it will likely be both Glossybox and Ipsy, but I'm still in denial.  Kudos for dropping your subs (and saving money in the process).


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm thinking of taking a vacation from ipsy after this month. Goodness knows I don't need the makeup and lately I've just been meh about the things I get. BUT, I am thinking of getting a second BB sub if I drop Ipsy, so not really a gain, but at least not a loss!

Still staying strong now 11 days in, although I have to admit my Sephora cart is still full from the last time I went to the site and it is calling me. Yes, I know, stay off Sephora....I have been...well mostly....I have gone there a lot less!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 11, 2013)

> Â  Â  Â Â  I dropped 2 subs so I could get a Bondi nail sub. I didn't need 2 BB subs, and I dropped ELF Beauty Bundle. The ELF is a great sub, but I have enough ELF products to open my own store. So a new sub, and costing less than the two dropped.


 I am thinking of dropping Julep. I only have that &amp; my Glitter Guilty sub right now, and to be honest, I've only gotten my intro box from Julep and a few mystery boxes. The sub just doesn't thrill me that much. I've gotten mystery boxes from indie polishes that I liked WAY better than any mystery box I've ever gotten from Julep. I think I'll just stick with those when I need a mystery nail polish fix. We are saving for a house and a wedding and a honeymoon to Fiji, so the less temptation I have, the better, right???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 11, 2013)

So yesterday I got my sephora flash order with like one hairband and approximately 6 samples/minis. I'm sooo overwhelmed with stuff right now lol and the more I see my stuff together as I clean, the more I realize I need to stop buying stuff.

But another good thing is that i have a lot of samples so it feels really fun to just trade with people! I mean, it's some money to ship but not nearly as much so buy... a lot of things


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking of taking a vacation from ipsy after this month. Goodness knows I don't need the makeup and lately I've just been meh about the things I get. BUT, I am thinking of getting a second BB sub if I drop Ipsy, so not really a gain, but at least not a loss!

Still staying strong now 11 days in, although I have to admit my Sephora cart is still full from the last time I went to the site and it is calling me. Yes, I know, stay off Sephora....I have been...well mostly....I have gone there a lot less!


Proud of you for not pulling the trigger on that Sephora cart!! I'm thinking about cancelling my Ipsy, too! This month fails to excite me, so why spend money on it if I'm not excited. I'm going to give one more month -- and if I'm not excited two months in a row, I'm going to cancel. I probably won't replace it since I already have two BB's (three might be over kill), so it'd be a $10 gain for me. (although, I'm sure I'll find another sub to throw it at. Maybe get barkbox back for my lucy.) We're 11 days in -- and I have purchased zero makeup/beauty products! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking of taking a vacation from ipsy after this month. Goodness knows I don't need the makeup and lately I've just been meh about the things I get. BUT, I am thinking of getting a second BB sub if I drop Ipsy, so not really a gain, but at least not a loss!

Still staying strong now 11 days in, although I have to admit my Sephora cart is still full from the last time I went to the site and it is calling me. Yes, I know, stay off Sephora....I have been...well mostly....I have gone there a lot less!



Proud of you for not pulling the trigger on that Sephora cart!!

I'm thinking about cancelling my Ipsy, too! This month fails to excite me, so why spend money on it if I'm not excited. I'm going to give one more month -- and if I'm not excited two months in a row, I'm going to cancel. I probably won't replace it since I already have two BB's (three might be over kill), so it'd be a $10 gain for me. (although, I'm sure I'll find another sub to throw it at. Maybe get barkbox back for my lucy.)

We're 11 days in -- and I have purchased zero makeup/beauty products! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! 
I liked the Barkbox and my furries loved it! I am thinking of getting it for a month in December and putting it under the tree for them! Now if I bring a package in they think it is for them! LOL

I agree 100%, I wasn't thrilled last month and I don't think I'm going to be thrilled this month. I am not going to cancel the account. Maybe in a few months I will feel like trying again. it just isn't fun and exciting for me anymore, so I would rather skip it for a while.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I liked the Barkbox and my furries loved it! I am thinking of getting it for a month in December and putting it under the tree for them! Now if I bring a package in they think it is for them! LOL

Â 


That's such a good idea!! I think I just might do the same!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I liked the Barkbox and my furries loved it! I am thinking of getting it for a month in December and putting it under the tree for them! Now if I bring a package in they think it is for them! LOL



That's such a good idea!! I think I just might do the same!! 
The girls have figured out if I sit on the floor with the box then it is for them. I got a 5.00 Happy dog box for them last month, but it wasn't nearly as good as Barkbox. So I figured once in a while during the year I will get them one just for fun. If I can find coupon codes I might get one in November and one in December so there are two boxes under the tree, just because I like it to be even! LOL


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Proud of you for not pulling the trigger on that Sephora cart!!

I'm thinking about cancelling my Ipsy, too! This month fails to excite me, so why spend money on it if I'm not excited. I'm going to give one more month -- and if I'm not excited two months in a row, I'm going to cancel. I probably won't replace it since I already have two BB's (three might be over kill), so it'd be a $10 gain for me. (although, I'm sure I'll find another sub to throw it at. Maybe get barkbox back for my lucy.)

We're 11 days in -- and I have purchased zero makeup/beauty products! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
Yeah, I've decided to call it quits on Ipsy for awhile. This month and last just weren't really exciting for me. I just think I have too much makeup to enjoy it. I ended up reactivating my second BB account. I rarely get a box that I don't really like and the points really do make it a good value. So, no gain for me (except for what I'll save by purchasing items with points).

In other news...not doing so good on the no-buy. I hang my head in shame...




 I really do need to find a different type of therapy for when things aren't going well. Retail therapy is not the way to go.





Ok...back on the horse!



I can stay strong. It's been 1 day... I can make through another!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm having a fun time looking at the holiday sets that have been rolling out! I also keep thinking "that would be a great Christmas gift for so and so and so and so...and myself too". But then my boyfriend wrangles me in and reminds me that 1) no one I know likes make up as much as I do 2) his younger sister would be JUST as happy with a flat-Stanley esque photoalbum of the pics we took with a trinket she gave us ...or, she's 21 so fun shot glasses would be great too and a lot cheaper than a $40 lip set (as a 22 year old with plenty of "fun shot glasses i would happily take the $40 lip set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) 3) I probably just want these all to myself but I don't need them! 4) promos will be happening so no need to rush to buy anything *if* there's anything I'd actually buy Stay strong everyone!!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I've decided to call it quits on Ipsy for awhile. This month and last just weren't really exciting for me. I just think I have too much makeup to enjoy it. I ended up reactivating my second BB account. I rarely get a box that I don't really like and the points really do make it a good value. So, no gain for me (except for what I'll save by purchasing items with points).

In other news...not doing so good on the no-buy. I hang my head in shame...



 I really do need to find a different type of therapy for when things aren't going well. Retail therapy is not the way to go.





Ok...back on the horse!



I can stay strong. It's been 1 day... I can make through another!

Retail therapy is such a seductive mistress. On really bad days, in my head I can hear Karen from "Will &amp; Grace" saying "Let's go buy you some happy." 

Alternatives:

-Cardio workout - get that adrenaline pumping and put to good use!

-Baking / Cooking - if you like doing this and then taking it in to work / social gathering, etc.

-Cleaning - I can't personally relate to this, but I've had roommates who did (Note: it was awesome having roommates who stress-cleaned/ironed)

-Write / Blog / Talk - sometimes venting can make more of a difference than you think. I sometimes cover a crisis hotline and I'm always surprised by those who thank me profusely for listening to their problems even when I feel like I haven't been able to help out. We're not made to keep our emotions under wraps. It builds up and stresses us. Sharing, or other outlets, can be very healthy for us.


----------



## nanutter (Sep 12, 2013)

Failed at the not spending today... $25 on new nail polish. No tempting details needed. Just know that the colors weren't as beautiful when I got home to guilt. Also spent $10 on some sea salt hair styling product.... And ran into Lucille bluth on the bus today.


----------



## mollymcd (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Failed at the not spending today... $25 on new nail polish. No tempting details needed. Just know that the colors weren't as beautiful when I got home to guilt.

Also spent $10 on some sea salt hair styling product.... And ran into Lucille bluth on the bus today. 



Oh my gosh... is that actually Jessica Walter?! I love her.


----------



## nanutter (Sep 12, 2013)

It is indeed Jessica Walter. I even worked up the courage to ask. She was lovely. Lucille on public transit and in tennis shoes... Blew my mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 12, 2013)

I just want to say how proud I am of each and every one of you! Not only for fighting the shopping addiction, but for all the kindness and support all y'all show for each other. Group hug!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I just want to say how proud I am of each and every one of you! Not only for fighting the shopping addiction, but for all the kindness and support all y'all show for each other. Group hug!





Awww!  I agree!  It can be tough to find other things that are as "happy-making" as getting stuff and it's nice to come here and see what everyone's doing and make a confession and keep on truckin'.  This is a very positive thread...I might just no-buy through the end of the year just to stay on positive and productive threads lol!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 I just want to say how proud I am of each and every one of you! Not only for fighting the shopping addiction, but for all the kindness and support all y'all show for each other. Group hug!






Awww! Yes! I completely agree! This is my MUT "Happy Place"!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I finished a book last night instead of online shopping. I'm getting the hang of "distracting myself"! 

I'm just glad I know where to come to find people who "get it" -- who understand the shopping impluse (be it make up products or something entirely different) and the struggle it is to keep from buying things because they're "on sale" or "a great deal"! 
I just love you guys. ha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I just want to say how proud I am of each and every one of you! Not only for fighting the shopping addiction, but for all the kindness and support all y'all show for each other. Group hug!







Awww! Yes! I completely agree! This is my MUT "Happy Place"!



I finished a book last night instead of online shopping. I'm getting the hang of "distracting myself"!





I'm just glad I know where to come to find people who "get it" -- who understand the shopping impluse (be it make up products or something entirely different) and the struggle it is to keep from buying things because they're "on sale" or "a great deal"!


I just love you guys. ha!




I feel the same way....it is always positive here and everyone is very supportive. I was able to stop myself from buying from Birchbox this morning. Got an email on a "sale" and of course, the "good deal" gene kicked in, but I stepped away from the keyboard and left with my money!

12 days strong! We can do this!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 12, 2013)

It's kind of funny how even things on my allowed list start feeling like banned items that I should not buy the further along this goes for me.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I feel the same way....it is always positive here and everyone is very supportive. I was able to stop myself from buying from Birchbox this morning. Got an email on a "sale" and of course, the "good deal" gene kicked in, but I stepped away from the keyboard and left with my money!

Â 

12 days strong! We can do this!


Yay! So proud!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel the same way....it is always positive here and everyone is very supportive. I was able to stop myself from buying from Birchbox this morning. Got an email on a "sale" and of course, the "good deal" gene kicked in, but I stepped away from the keyboard and left with my money!

12 days strong! We can do this!



Yay! So proud!! 
Proud of all of us!


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 12, 2013)

> It's kind of funny how even things on my allowed list start feeling like banned items that I should not buy the further along this goes for me.


That's probably a good thing. Stick with it.


----------



## bowskt (Sep 13, 2013)

I went to the drugstore after work yesterday and only got body wash and deodorant! (both allowed) I also got a chocolate bar.... but my bus ride home is 30 minutes and my stomach needed something haha I didn't even browse the cosmetics section! Woo!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went to the drugstore after work yesterday and only got body wash and deodorant! (both allowed) I also got a chocolate bar.... but my bus ride home is 30 minutes and my stomach needed something haha I didn't even browse the cosmetics section! Woo!


Impressive!!! So proud!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to the drugstore after work yesterday and only got body wash and deodorant! (both allowed) I also got a chocolate bar.... but my bus ride home is 30 minutes and my stomach needed something haha I didn't even browse the cosmetics section! Woo!

Way to go!

Now I want chocolate! LOL


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 13, 2013)

I looked back on what I said my don'ts were for September and I said no Ipsy code related purchases....what the hell was I thinking? *sigh* Okay it is for the best. I will not perish for lack of Butter of London. I really won't. I will organize my nail polishes this weekend to reaffirm to myself that I already have too much polish. I have them on a wall rack and I like to organize them by color or by brand, or both sometimes. They are way out of organization, so this is a good time to do this when I'm feeling the need for polish. Once I go through that mess I will be strong in my conviction!


----------



## katcole (Sep 13, 2013)

Good  thinking, I read  somewhere when you are  broke or depressed to go organize your stash, clothes,  makeup, jewelry  what have you. what ever your poison is lol


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I looked back on what I said my don'ts were for September and I said no Ipsy code related purchases....what the hell was I thinking? *sigh* Okay it is for the best. I will not perish for lack of Butter of London. I really won't. I will organize my nail polishes this weekend to reaffirm to myself that I already have too much polish. I have them on a wall rack and I like to organize them by color or by brand, or both sometimes. They are way out of organization, so this is a good time to do this when I'm feeling the need for polish. Once I go through that mess I will be strong in my conviction!


Stay strong!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can do it! I considered using the BL code, but then I thought -- I have unopened polish, and 30%, well, it's not 50% -- so... no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you to both of you! I just love this thread because we give each other support and positive affirmation!

I am getting a polish in my BB, but it is a color I don't want. I will give it a whirl though...it is new! LOL


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 13, 2013)

I caved and bought the lipsurgence holiday set. :/ I did have 2 of the sephora groupons. I told myself that I can only take one out of the box after every 5 workouts (so it'll be 40 workouts til I try the whole set!). I can definitely be good and on track for the rest of the month though!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I caved and bought the lipsurgence holiday set. :/ I did have 2 of the sephora groupons. I told myself that I can only take one out of the box after every 5 workouts (so it'll be 40 workouts til I try the whole set!). I can definitely be good and on track for the rest of the month though!!!

I have like 4 boxes of various lip stuff so I wasn't at all tempted by the lipsurgence holiday set. I have never tried them and right now, I think I am happy I haven't! LOL

I think it is cool that you set yourself a goal so that you will be getting some gain with the workouts through the box.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 13, 2013)

Someone pleaes tell me I don't need the Sephora Favorites Superstars set --- the mister is telling me to buy it. I know if I do, I'll be so angry at myself. SOMEONE TELL ME NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone pleaes tell me I don't need the Sephora Favorites Superstars set --- the mister is telling me to buy it. I know if I do, I'll be so angry at myself. SOMEONE TELL ME NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Step away from the keyboard! You do not need that! No way, no how!!! Stay strong!

And tell the mister to quit being an enabler! LOL


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't do it! I'm sure you have plenty of other things to use!!!



> Someone pleaes tell me I don't need the Sephora Favorites Superstars set --- the mister is telling me to buy it. I know if I do, I'll be so angry at myself. SOMEONE TELL ME NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## nanutter (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone pleaes tell me I don't need the Sephora Favorites Superstars set --- the mister is telling me to buy it. I know if I do, I'll be so angry at myself. SOMEONE TELL ME NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

oh stop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Wars in the world, people without food or shoes... Sephora Superstars is not defined as a need. If mister thinks you need it, tell him it would make a perfect gift. 

But you don't need it. Concentrate on the loveliness of less is more. Zen, Clean, Clutter-free.


----------



## bowskt (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone pleaes tell me I don't need the Sephora Favorites Superstars set --- the mister is telling me to buy it. I know if I do, I'll be so angry at myself. SOMEONE TELL ME NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

You don't need it! You probably have tried everything in it or something similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should tell the mister that it is a good gift idea for the holiday season coming up if anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also regarding the Ipsy sales, I normally can't participate (Canada) but, if you wouldn't buy it without the coupon, then is it really worth it? You technically aren't saving any money by purchasing something you wouldn't have thought about otherwise. But when you find a coupon for something you were going to buy full price anyways? That is a good feeling! haha


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Step away from the keyboard! You do not need that! No way, no how!!! Stay strong!

And tell the mister to quit being an enabler! LOL


Quote:Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Don't do it! I'm sure you have plenty of other things to use!!!


Quote:Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

oh stop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â 

Â 

Wars in the world, people without food or shoes... Sephora Superstars is not defined as a need. If mister thinks you need it, tell him it would make a perfect gift.Â 

Â 

But you don't need it. Concentrate on the loveliness of less is more. Zen, Clean, Clutter-free.Â 


Seriously -- this is why I love this thread! Y'all are awesome. I have decided to step away from sephora and leave the superstars kit for someone who really NEEDS it (and has way more money than me!)... To "curb" my desire to "try something new", I'll be picking up a travel size JR Watkins hand salve for $2.50 today. Seems alot better than $75. So I am "technically" breaking my no-buy, but I don't think $2.50 will break the bank!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I told mister that he could buy me plenty of kits for christmas. We're giving each other "baskets" for christmas (among other things), but his will be filled with all kinds of items to make him feel manly! (shaving stuff, MenScience face wash, hunting and fishing garb) and mine will be filled with beauty products. I've started making him the list -- it's quite long. So, I'm sure I'll be able to get my hands on sephora kits one of these days! Seriously, thank y'all for the support!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 13, 2013)

I never thought about coupons that way... Doh. That's a good point. No wonder my boyfriend gets annoyed when I add random crap to my online carts to meet the free shipping quota. Is another $16 dollars really worth it when shipping is just $5? (That doesn't make me hate laying for shipping any less)



> You don't need it! You probably have tried everything in it or something similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should tell the mister that it is a good gift idea for the holiday season coming up if anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also regarding the Ipsy sales, I normally can't participate (Canada) but, if you wouldn't buy it without the coupon, then is it really worth it? You technically aren't saving any money by purchasing something you wouldn't have thought about otherwise. But when you find a coupon for something you were going to buy full price anyways? That is a good feeling! haha


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I looked back on what I said my don'ts were for September and I said no Ipsy code related purchases....what the hell was I thinking? *sigh* Okay it is for the best. I will not perish for lack of Butter of London. I really won't. I will organize my nail polishes this weekend to reaffirm to myself that I already have too much polish. I have them on a wall rack and I like to organize them by color or by brand, or both sometimes. They are way out of organization, so this is a good time to do this when I'm feeling the need for polish. Once I go through that mess I will be strong in my conviction!

I know! Twice I've had that Freeman stuff in a cart and ready to check out and twice, I've closed it down. I have enough facial masks. When I'm out, I can purchase more. And I consoled myself on the BL by looking through my colors and found several that were pretty close in color.

I did buy some swatch stick thingies off of ebay, because I think that swatching and organizing may well keep me from buying polish. At least it will distract me for a while...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know! Twice I've had that Freeman stuff in a cart and ready to check out and twice, I've closed it down. I have enough facial masks. When I'm out, I can purchase more. And I consoled myself on the BL by looking through my colors and found several that were pretty close in color.

I did buy some swatch stick thingies off of ebay, because I think that swatching and organizing may well keep me from buying polish. At least it will distract me for a while...

I think that's a great idea. I wish I could get some of those sticks for this weekend! I looked and they take such a long time to get here! I think I will organize and then I will see if I can maybe do a list with a swatch on the paper next to it? Probably won't be true to color like a stick, but it would be a good project and would keep me from those darn Ipsy codes! LOL


----------



## bowskt (Sep 13, 2013)

Check out the dollar store for white labling stickersthat you can just swatch and stick onto the bottles/wands. I think julep sells them but they are probably overpriced and dollarstore stickers will work just as well.



> > Â  I know! Twice I've had that Freeman stuff in a cart and ready to check out and twice, I've closed it down. I have enough facial masks. When I'm out, I can purchase more. And I consoled myself on the BL by looking through my colors and found several that were pretty close in color. I did buy some swatch stick thingies off of ebay, because I think that swatching and organizing may well keep me from buying polish. At least it will distract me for a while...
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea. I wish I could get some of those sticks for this weekend! I looked and they take such a long time to get here! I think I will organize and then I will see if I can maybe do a list with a swatch on the paper next to it? Probably won't be true to color like a stick, but it would be a good project and would keep me from those darn Ipsy codes! LOL


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Check out the dollar store for white labling stickersthat you can just swatch and stick onto the bottles/wands. I think julep sells them but they are probably overpriced and dollarstore stickers will work just as well.

Oooh that's a great idea! I have stickers at home already that I use to label the jars I use for foil packets. My OCD demands I know what I'm using in case it is something I will like! LOL

I will make a spreadsheet and attach swatch stickers! This will work great!


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 13, 2013)

I think I'll be okay once I get this rant out of my system but just in case... someone smack me.

There's this set on Julep's website of three colors - THE only three colors I wanted from last month's selection (I ended up skipping because none of them were in a box together). AND it's on sale for only $15 - but I still have only tried 6 new polishes this month out of over 50 "untried" bottles, and I have somewhat close dupes. Not to mention I've been doing great so far, only one purchase &amp; it was something I actually needed and didn't have a replacement for. Still, the stupid part of me is screaming "who cares?! you want it! get it!!" Like I said... someone smack me


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 13, 2013)

> I think I'll be okay once I get this rant out of my systemÂ but just in case... someone smack me. There's this set on Julep's website of three colors - THE only three colors I wanted from last month's selection (I ended up skipping because none of them were in a box together). AND it's on sale for only $15Â - but I still have only tried 6 new polishes this monthÂ out of over 50Â "untried" bottles, and I have somewhat close dupes. Not to mention I've been doing great so far, only one purchase &amp; it was something I actually needed and didn't have a replacement for.Â Still, the stupid part of me is screaming "who cares?! you want it! get it!!" Like I said... someone smack meÂ :eusa_wall:


 Step away from the order button!!! LOL...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'll be okay once I get this rant out of my system but just in case... someone smack me.

There's this set on Julep's website of three colors - THE only three colors I wanted from last month's selection (I ended up skipping because none of them were in a box together). AND it's on sale for only $15 - but I still have only tried 6 new polishes this month out of over 50 "untried" bottles, and I have somewhat close dupes. Not to mention I've been doing great so far, only one purchase &amp; it was something I actually needed and didn't have a replacement for. Still, the stupid part of me is screaming "who cares?! you want it! get it!!" Like I said... someone smack me 









Haha I always think of this Jim Carrey line from The Mask when I start going crazy wanting to buy ALL THE PRETTY THINGS.  Maybe do a manicure with at least 1-2 of the dupe colors that you have?  Then you'll know that even though you WANT these, you already have something close.... and that money can stay happily in your wallet where it belongs!


----------



## missionista (Sep 14, 2013)

Casualconcern, DON'T DO IT!  I bet someone will have those exact colors you want for trade next month...


----------



## saramcsmith (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm having to go from $150-$200 a month to $15-$50. I am nervous. I have been watching lots of hauls, hoping to live vicariously, and that is NOT helping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'll be okay once I get this rant out of my system but just in case... someone smack me.

There's this set on Julep's website of three colors - THE only three colors I wanted from last month's selection (I ended up skipping because none of them were in a box together). AND it's on sale for only $15 - but I still have only tried 6 new polishes this month out of over 50 "untried" bottles, and I have somewhat close dupes. Not to mention I've been doing great so far, only one purchase &amp; it was something I actually needed and didn't have a replacement for. Still, the stupid part of me is screaming "who cares?! you want it! get it!!" Like I said... someone smack me 






I know! I put that trio into my cart and then I closed the window. Do. Not. Need. More. Polish! But I still want it...

If I can stay strong, I know you can too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katcole (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought a old train case for makeup at  a yard sale. it was a buck. I  do have all my makeup in one  spot now,outside of  what Ipsy stuff I got yesterday. I never really was in to makeup so Im looking at my stuff and thinking do I need to keep Ipsy? If I only keep it and not  buy any other makeup or ebay junk I think it will be ok on my finances, but I just got put on new medication which is ten bucks after my insurance pays the rest. I work 60 hours a week to pay medical  bills and my parents  funeral bill, I think I deserve a treat. IDK I  suppose  I could tack that ten bucks on  the bill each month.  I still have over time  but I heard a rumor we wont be getting anymore ot after the first of the month. But  my  boss also told me in the 24 years I have worked  here how many  times have I been with out Over time but Im scared  due to government  budget  cuts this time it may be it ,, but also they cant get  people to work here or keep people.IDK.  I mean the ten bucks I spent for Ipsy i could really use  for gas money  till  tuesday but it also  has  boosted  my self esteam  that  awesome  purple eye shadow and  eye liner I got the last  couple days  ago.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good  thinking, I read  somewhere when you are  broke or depressed to go organize your stash, clothes,  makeup, jewelry  what have you. what ever your poison is lol

This is what I've been doing to avoid those Sephora Favorites kits.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My allowed list:


Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab:  This one is hard.  Right now, I'll say a limit of twenty decants from the Halloweenie collection, although that may shift upwards depending on what ends up being released.  I need to dig through my collection and find my Weenie stash to compare what I have to whatever ends up being released (but if there are red musk or champaca single-notes, I do hereby grant myself permission to order full bottles of both!).
 Meaganola,

The Haloweenies are up - I'm trying to cull down my list and was curious which ones you are going to order.  I'll be getting full bottles since I've never participated in a decant, so I'll probably be limiting myself to 2 or 3 bottles.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meaganola,

The Haloweenies are up - I'm trying to cull down my list and was curious which ones you are going to order.  I'll be getting full bottles since I've never participated in a decant, so I'll probably be limiting myself to 2 or 3 bottles.

I'll be getting bottles of the entire Pumpkin Patch because I love the GC bases.  I'm hoping the pumpkin will tame the cinnamon in Sin in the Pumpkin Patch!  I love Sin, but it burns my skin.  I've got so many Weenies from previous years that I'm just going to try to get decants of Flor de Muerto, Goblin Market, Haunted Houses, Achluophobia, Noctiphobia, and Placophobia (I used to get one of everything, so I have well over a hundred decants -- and that's *just* the Weenies -- from various years).  I like to get decants of Samhain and Dia de los Muertos every year, but I think I can skip those this year.  I have a 33% partial of Samhain and an 80% partial of DdlM from last year, plus I have a good portion of a bottle of DdlM 2005 that I'm still working on.  I *love* that one and wear it frequently every Weenie season, but I've been working on it for five years, and I'm nowhere close to running out.  I'm saving that 2012 partial to age in the hope that it turns out like this one!

But I also sprang for a bottle of Time's Infliction of Eternity and the Gail Potocki Chesire Cat cup and saucer set last night/this morning since Century Guild is being kind enough to let the Kickstarter folks buy the event-only and exhibit-only items and have them added to our reward packages.  I *love* _Alice in Wonderland_, to the point where I don't even consider these as makeup items.  They're fandom items.  They're eating into my Comic Con budget and not counted as part of this!

(If you're curious about decant circles, I would be more than happy to help guide you!  I used to run them for every update until I got stuck with *twenty* bottles after last year's Weenies.  Actually, probably more than that.  I think I managed to sell some of them.  I still have *dozens* of bottles from over the years that I can't sell, so I'm not running any more big circles -- and maybe not any, period, just because TOO MANY LEFTOVERS -- until I make a dent in the sales boxes.  I probably have over a thousand dollars' worth of oil here.)

ETA:  This is actually just the first round of Weenies.  The Miskatonic Philharmonic (at the very least) is on the way, too!  If Boo is in there, I'll get a bottle of that one.  I recently tried my decants from previous years, and I didn't really think they were too interesting when I originally received them, but now i love them.  Dunno whether that's aging or changing tastes. though.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'll be getting bottles of the entire Pumpkin Patch because I love the GC bases.  I'm hoping the pumpkin will tame the cinnamon in Sin in the Pumpkin Patch!  I love Sin, but it burns my skin.  I've got so many Weenies from previous years that I'm just going to try to get decants of Flor de Muerto, Goblin Market, Haunted Houses, Achluophobia, Noctiphobia, and Placophobia (I used to get one of everything, so I have well over a hundred decants -- and that's *just* the Weenies -- from various years).  I like to get decants of Samhain and Dia de los Muertos every year, but I think I can skip those this year.  I have a 33% partial of Samhain and an 80% partial of DdlM from last year, plus I have a good portion of a bottle of DdlM 2005 that I'm still working on.  I *love* that one and wear it frequently every Weenie season, but I've been working on it for five years, and I'm nowhere close to running out.  I'm saving that 2012 partial to age in the hope that it turns out like this one!

But I also sprang for a bottle of Time's Infliction of Eternity and the Gail Potocki Chesire Cat cup and saucer set last night/this morning since Century Guild is being kind enough to let the Kickstarter folks buy the event-only and exhibit-only items and have them added to our reward packages.  I *love* _Alice in Wonderland_, to the point where I don't even consider these as makeup items.  They're fandom items.  They're eating into my Comic Con budget and not counted as part of this!

(If you're curious about decant circles, I would be more than happy to help guide you!  I used to run them for every update until I got stuck with *twenty* bottles after last year's Weenies.  Actually, probably more than that.  I think I managed to sell some of them.  I still have *dozens* of bottles from over the years that I can't sell, so I'm not running any more big circles -- and maybe not any, period, just because TOO MANY LEFTOVERS -- until I make a dent in the sales boxes.  I probably have over a thousand dollars' worth of oil here.)

ETA:  This is actually just the first round of Weenies.  The Miskatonic Philharmonic (at the very least) is on the way, too!  If Boo is in there, I'll get a bottle of that one.  I recently tried my decants from previous years, and I didn't really think they were too interesting when I originally received them, but now i love them.  Dunno whether that's aging or changing tastes. though.

Thanks Meaganola!  I was waffling on Samhain but think I'll do the Pumpkin Patch version of it.  I was also considering Dias de los Muertos but wasn't sure how floral it was.  I should probably just take the plunge, as it does sound lovely.  I've also decided on All Souls and Ooky, plus I'm also considering Tarantula Fascinator form the Lilith birthday collection. 

I can see how it would be extremely easy to spend thousands on BPAL oils, no doubt.  I've mainly purchased the LE bottles and gotten imps of the GC.  The only full bottle I took a chance on and disliked was Colder and Colder from 2011's The Little Match Girl Christmas collection. I should probably try it again now that it's aged a bit.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




Haha I always think of this Jim Carrey line from The Mask when I start going crazy wanting to buy ALL THE PRETTY THINGS.  Maybe do a manicure with at least 1-2 of the dupe colors that you have?  Then you'll know that even though you WANT these, you already have something close.... and that money can stay happily in your wallet where it belongs!

This made me LOL in real life. I'm gonna hear Jim Carrey's voice in my head every time I want to buy something I don't need.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know! I put that trio into my cart and then I closed the window. Do. Not. Need. More. Polish! But I still want it...

If I can stay strong, I know you can too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It feels good knowing someone avoided the same temptation as me! We can do it!!

Thanks missionista and Pollysmom too for the support, didn't want to load this page up too much with quotes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nanutter (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saramcsmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm having to go from $150-$200 a month to $15-$50. I am nervous. I have been watching lots of hauls, hoping to live vicariously, and that is NOT helping.





Gah... watching others just makes me miss it more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to stay away and stay busy/focused on other things. 

Today... I feel prey to a street fair that was selling essie polishes 4/$10. So i bought 4. And my friend wanted to stop in the E.L.F. store... I left with two lipgloss and two polishes $13.00. 

Back to day one of no shopping. I made it 5 days up until now.


----------



## missionista (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote:  I bought a old train case for makeup at  a yard sale. it was a buck. I  do have all my makeup in one  spot now,outside of  what Ipsy stuff I got yesterday. 

Katcole, that's fantastic!  Now it'll be much easier for you to "shop your stash" so you can save for gas money and also have a self esteem boost.


----------



## katcole (Sep 15, 2013)

yes  but  there is room left in  the case  for  more  stuff. lol I said if i filled it  up  I would stop  buying makeup for awhile.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 16, 2013)

Morning Ladies....16 days in and still going strong. Just checking in. I had a craptastic weekend and had no time to log on to MUT. I went through some serious withdrawals! We had storms and GFCI circuit outages and my freezer almost thawed (thankfully I caught it in time). So my weekend ended with my house looking worse than it started out! Yeehaw!

Anyway, with all that excitement, I had no time for temptation, so that's the UP side of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 16, 2013)

> I think that's a great idea. I wish I could get some of those sticks for this weekend! I looked and they take such a long time to get here! I think I will organize and then I will see if I can maybe do a list with a swatch on the paper next to it? Probably won't be true to color like a stick, but it would be a good project and would keep me from those darn Ipsy codes! LOL


 My first set of swatch sticks I ordered from Amazon and they took over 3 weeks to ship from Hong Kong. Buuuuut I found them here on eBay, ordered them Friday and they were here today http://bit.ly/1bnAcFC they were cheaper than amazon too lol!


----------



## nanutter (Sep 16, 2013)

So happy to hear you succeeded! Sounds like craptastic weather... And power situation. You handled it like a pro, I am sure.



> Morning Ladies....16 days in and still going strong. Just checking in. I had a craptastic weekend and had no time to log on to MUT. I went through some serious withdrawals! We had storms and GFCI circuit outages and my freezer almost thawed (thankfully I caught it in time). So my weekend ended with my house looking worse than it started out! Yeehaw! Anyway, with all that excitement, I had no time for temptation, so that's the UP side of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nin5in (Sep 17, 2013)

I am now officially putting my self on a no-buy, after trying so many times in the past and failing, but I am going to buckle down and put a moratorium on cosmetic purchases.

My rules are:

-Do not buy anything unless I have ran out of something.

-Do not purchase any backups.

To help me do this. I am going to:

-Stay off of ELF's website.

-Stop watching makeup videos on Youtube, unless I am about to make an allowed purchase.

-Stop reading so many beauty blogs.

-Stay off of Noveau Cheap unless I am going to make an allowed purchase.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yall -- I need help. I really, really, REALLY want the Tarte of Giving Sephora set that just came out ($59)... but I've done so good for the last four weeks. I've resisted temptation after temptation. I've had full carts and walked away.. multiple times. This one is pretty tough! I started weight watchers 2 weeks ago and have lost 4 lbs! *WOOHOO!*. My enabling mister says that I should buy it -- just in case it sells out -- and he will "hide it" from me until I reach my first Weight Watchers milestone of 10 lbs -- then I can open it up like a "celebratory" gift. Hmmmmmm. HELP ME.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yall -- I need help. I really, really, REALLY want the Tarte of Giving Sephora set that just came out ($59)... but I've done so good for the last four weeks. I've resisted temptation after temptation. I've had full carts and walked away.. multiple times. This one is pretty tough! I started weight watchers 2 weeks ago and have lost 4 lbs! *WOOHOO!*. My enabling mister says that I should buy it -- just in case it sells out -- and he will "hide it" from me until I reach my first Weight Watchers milestone of 10 lbs -- then I can open it up like a "celebratory" gift. Hmmmmmm. HELP ME.

lol! thats pretty much how i justified buying the tarte lip set! I think that you can definitely lose those last 6 pounds quicker than you think you will -- and quicker than when the set will sell out. You can hold off! It'll be much more satisfying if you wait until you reach your goal. I know you can do it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yall -- I need help. I really, really, REALLY want the Tarte of Giving Sephora set that just came out ($59)... but I've done so good for the last four weeks. I've resisted temptation after temptation. I've had full carts and walked away.. multiple times. This one is pretty tough! I started weight watchers 2 weeks ago and have lost 4 lbs! *WOOHOO!*. My enabling mister says that I should buy it -- just in case it sells out -- and he will "hide it" from me until I reach my first Weight Watchers milestone of 10 lbs -- then I can open it up like a "celebratory" gift. Hmmmmmm. HELP ME.

I am all about celebrating a weight loss milestone, but do you really NEED more make up? How about every time you hit a milestone, $50 (that's about what the Tarte set is) goes into a jar? Whenever you hit your goal, you have some fun money to go buy new clothes...which you will NEED.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am all about celebrating a weight loss milestone, but do you really NEED more make up? How about every time you hit a milestone, $50 (that's about what the Tarte set is) goes into a jar? Whenever you hit your goal, you have some fun money to go buy new clothes...which you will NEED.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh.. i like this better!!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 17, 2013)

> I am all about celebrating a weight loss milestone, but do you really NEED more make up? How about every time you hit a milestone, $50 (that's about what the Tarte set is) goes into a jar? Whenever you hit your goal, you have some fun money to go buy new clothes...which you will NEED.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is a great idea! I lost 65 lbs several years ago and had to get new EVERYTHING...bras, panties, clothes and even shoes! It was so expensive but I wasn't so into beauty items at that time (it comes and goes for me lol!) so all my fun money went to building a new wardrobe. I've gained 10 lbs back and am struggling to get it off, it's craaaaazy what a difference 10 lbs makes! When I was big it didn't seem like it made that much difference!


----------



## nin5in (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am all about celebrating a weight loss milestone, but do you really NEED more make up? How about every time you hit a milestone, $50 (that's about what the Tarte set is) goes into a jar? Whenever you hit your goal, you have some fun money to go buy new clothes...which you will NEED.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Oh yes, that is definitely much better than new makeup!!! That way you will get more wear out of your current collection. I'm going to have to do that.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yall -- I need help. I really, really, REALLY want the Tarte of Giving Sephora set that just came out ($59)... but I've done so good for the last four weeks. I've resisted temptation after temptation. I've had full carts and walked away.. multiple times. This one is pretty tough! I started weight watchers 2 weeks ago and have lost 4 lbs! *WOOHOO!*. My enabling mister says that I should buy it -- just in case it sells out -- and he will "hide it" from me until I reach my first Weight Watchers milestone of 10 lbs -- then I can open it up like a "celebratory" gift. Hmmmmmm. HELP ME.

Step away from the keyboard, missy! You don't NEED it. The idea above about the clothes is an awesome idea because you will be needing clothes and seeing that money sitting there will be a huge motivator. Tell Mr. Enabler that he can buy these things he is urging you to buy for your Christmas. He has the ability to do it and doesn't need to go through you. You need to stand firm to your goal....you are over halfway there now. The guilt you will have will diminish your enjoyment of it.


----------



## nin5in (Sep 17, 2013)

I am struggling with trying not to subscribe to the ELF Beauty Bundle Subscription. That 10 color Baked Eyeshadow Palette is calling my name, but I already have plenty of Sally Girl and L.A. Colors Baked Eyeshadows that have not been receiving any love lately. I think I'm just gonna have to pass on this one, seeing as I just did a ELF haul a week ago.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am all about celebrating a weight loss milestone, but do you really NEED more make up? How about every time you hit a milestone, $50 (that's about what the Tarte set is) goes into a jar? Whenever you hit your goal, you have some fun money to go buy new clothes...which you will NEED.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't need new makeup. Not at all. I'm even thinking of cancelling my Ipsy sub! I should set aside $10 per lb... that would be awesome!! Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Step away from the keyboard, missy! You don't NEED it. The idea above about the clothes is an awesome idea because you will be needing clothes and seeing that money sitting there will be a huge motivator. Tell Mr. Enabler that he can buy these things he is urging you to buy for your Christmas. He has the ability to do it and doesn't need to go through you. You need to stand firm to your goal....you are over halfway there now. The guilt you will have will diminish your enjoyment of it.


This is my exact email to mister... "I'm not getting the makeup." He then asks why. "Because I WANT it. I don't NEED it. I'm trying so hard this month not to just go buyin' sh*t for no reason. If I break that, I will feel so guilty, and new stuff isn't fun when you wish you'd never bought it. So -- you know where to buy it. If you want me to have it, buy it for me for Christmas. Otherwise, I'm sure something else will strike my fancy between now and christmas. Oh -- and stop enabling me." Whew -- I did it!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Thank you all for talking me off that $60 ledge!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am all about celebrating a weight loss milestone, but do you really NEED more make up? How about every time you hit a milestone, $50 (that's about what the Tarte set is) goes into a jar? Whenever you hit your goal, you have some fun money to go buy new clothes...which you will NEED.








I don't need new makeup. Not at all. I'm even thinking of cancelling my Ipsy sub! I should set aside $10 per lb... that would be awesome!!


  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Step away from the keyboard, missy! You don't NEED it. The idea above about the clothes is an awesome idea because you will be needing clothes and seeing that money sitting there will be a huge motivator. Tell Mr. Enabler that he can buy these things he is urging you to buy for your Christmas. He has the ability to do it and doesn't need to go through you. You need to stand firm to your goal....you are over halfway there now. The guilt you will have will diminish your enjoyment of it.



This is my exact email to mister... "I'm not getting the makeup." He then asks why. "Because I WANT it. I don't NEED it. I'm trying so hard this month not to just go buyin' sh*t for no reason. If I break that, I will feel so guilty, and new stuff isn't fun when you wish you'd never bought it. So -- you know where to buy it. If you want me to have it, buy it for me for Christmas. Otherwise, I'm sure something else will strike my fancy between now and christmas. Oh -- and stop enabling me."

Whew -- I did it!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Thank you all for talking me off that $60 ledge!! I'm so PROUD of you! He needed to be told that. I don't think he realized how important this pledge is to you. I don't think anyone that doesn't have a makeup monkey on their back understands how important it is to us and how much it means to us to keep our words to ourselves and each other. The thing that has made me walk away time after time is the fact that I know I will not enjoy it as much because of the guilt I will feel, so why spend the money on it? I will just make myself return it out of guilt, so there is no bloody purpose to it!

You did great! You did it!!!


----------



## katcole (Sep 17, 2013)

I  keep  going to the ELF website also lol. I dont even like their products, I too need  to stay away from the  youtube videos and  vlogs, blogs etc. I did get a nice surprise, I forgot I got a free subscription to  My style magazine  with a past  ELF order. Alot of it is high end  stuff  but I do like magazines.

 Congrats on  the weight loss.

I like  going on Pintrest, I window shop there.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

We ALL need to stay off of these shopping sites....I'm a fine one to talk because Sephora draws me to it like a makeup covered magnet. Hmmmm wait that might not have as much pull with all the goop all over it, would it? Okay nevermind, I digress.  My point is we are torturing ourselves and laying temptation in our sight.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 17, 2013)

So I had decided between keeping Ipsy or Birchbox after this month and well goodbye to Ipsy. As much as I love them, now that they are doing more bag variations, I get more envious or sad that i didn't get a specific item. With Birchbox is not always like that plus those points help out. I have a feeling that by the end of this year I will have also quit Birchbox. After seeing a post of how much money actually goes into these beauty subscriptions, insane never thought it would pile up that fast.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

I am getting rid of Ipsy either this month or next month. I am 99.9% done with them. I am paying 10.00 and I keep getting things I don't want to even try. I don't mind if I get things I haven't tried before, that is the point of subscribing for me, but I keep getting things that I can't use, won't use, don't want to use. The bottom line is it just isn't making me happy anymore, not to mention by the time I wait a gazillion years for it to get to me I'm pretty much already over it and I don't even want to open it. I miss the old Ipsy, or maybe it is the old me...either way, I miss the excitement and enjoying the products I get. I haven't enjoyed them for a while now. So what is the point? I keep giving them one more chance...one more chance...one more chance. I need to just pull the plug and be done with it.

I don't always get what I WANT with BB, but I almost always end up using most if not all of my box and the points are a big plus as well. I can justify spending the money on the sub because I do get half of it back and I can save up for large dollar items that I want. A couple of months ago I bought a Clarisonic for 30 bucks. Can't do that on Ipsy!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 17, 2013)

> I am getting rid of Ipsy either this month or next month. I am 99.9% done with them. I am paying 10.00 and I keep getting things I don't want to even try. I don't mind if I get things I haven't tried before, that is the point of subscribing for me, but I keep getting things that I can't use, won't use, don't want to use. The bottom line is it just isn't making me happy anymore, not to mention by the time I wait a gazillion years for it to get to me I'm pretty much already over it and I don't even want to open it. I miss the old Ipsy, or maybe it is the old me...either way, I miss the excitement and enjoying the products I get. I haven't enjoyed them for a while now. So what is the point? I keep giving them one more chance...one more chance...one more chance. I need to just pull the plug and be done with it. I don't always get what I WANT with BB, but I almost always end up using most if not all of my box and the points are a big plus as well. I can justify spending the money on the sub because I do get half of it back and I can save up for large dollar items that I want. A couple of months ago I bought a Clarisonic for 30 bucks. Can't do that on Ipsy!


 I'm very close to breaking up with ipsy as well. I had originally planned on dumping them at the end of the year, but I seem to get the same thing over and over: black mascara, black eyeliner, and red lip stuff. I get much more bang for my buck with Starlooks even though it is almost twice as much. I might as well cancel now (and just sell my September bag in its entirety), but I'm really curious about whether they will do something fun for Halloween. Meh. I think I'll just go cancel now. I feel this weird idle curiosity about next month, not excited anticipation like it should be. Birchbox is a keeper sub for me, though. I have an annual sub and a monthly one, and they send enough variety to make it worth my money each month.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm very close to breaking up with ipsy as well. I had originally planned on dumping them at the end of the year, but I seem to get the same thing over and over: black mascara, black eyeliner, and red lip stuff. I get much more bang for my buck with Starlooks even though it is almost twice as much. I might as well cancel now (and just sell my September bag in its entirety), but I'm really curious about whether they will do something fun for Halloween. Meh. I think I'll just go cancel now. I feel this weird idle curiosity about next month, not excited anticipation like it should be.

Birchbox is a keeper sub for me, though. I have an annual sub and a monthly one, and they send enough variety to make it worth my money each month.

I agree! I keep thinking I'm paying 10.00 a month to basically be tortured waiting for the bag forever and then the vast majority of the time being disappointed in the contents. I do the same thing where I think "Oh they might do something special for ______ (fill in the blank)", but if I keep going there is always another special occasion or theme that they can follow and so I will just keep holding out forever. Then there is the worry that I will cancel and they will come up with something amazing. Really though, I can just go buy that amazing thing and then I don't have to suffer through all of the rigamarole and then not even get it in the end! LOL

I think you stated it well, there is no excited anticipation anymore like it should be.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 17, 2013)

And the link I have to click in order to cancel? Server error. I'm setting an alarm to send them email tonight when I'm not on my phone. ETA: Weird. Even though the link didn't work, my cancellation apparently went through.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And the link I have to click in order to cancel? Server error. I'm setting an alarm to send them email tonight when I'm not on my phone.

ETA: Weird. Even though the link didn't work, my cancellation apparently went through.

Doh! I hate it when something like that happens because it gives me too much opportunity to talk myself out of it! LOL


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am getting rid of Ipsy either this month or next month. I am 99.9% done with them. I am paying 10.00 and I keep getting things I don't want to even try. I don't mind if I get things I haven't tried before, that is the point of subscribing for me, but I keep getting things that I can't use, won't use, don't want to use. The bottom line is it just isn't making me happy anymore, not to mention by the time I wait a gazillion years for it to get to me I'm pretty much already over it and I don't even want to open it. I miss the old Ipsy, or maybe it is the old me...either way, I miss the excitement and enjoying the products I get. I haven't enjoyed them for a while now. So what is the point? I keep giving them one more chance...one more chance...one more chance. I need to just pull the plug and be done with it.

I don't always get what I WANT with BB, but I almost always end up using most if not all of my box and the points are a big plus as well. I can justify spending the money on the sub because I do get half of it back and I can save up for large dollar items that I want. A couple of months ago I bought a Clarisonic for 30 bucks. Can't do that on Ipsy!


I did that with BB, too! Got my clarisonic for $60 -- mostly because I just couldn't wait any longer!! Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm very close to breaking up with ipsy as well. I had originally planned on dumping them at the end of the year, but I seem to get the same thing over and over: black mascara, black eyeliner, and red lip stuff. I get much more bang for my buck with Starlooks even though it is almost twice as much. I might as well cancel now (and just sell my September bag in its entirety), but I'm really curious about whether they will do something fun for Halloween. Meh. I think I'll just go cancel now. I feel this weird idle curiosity about next month, not excited anticipation like it should be.

Birchbox is a keeper sub for me, though. I have an annual sub and a monthly one, and they send enough variety to make it worth my money each month.


I have two BBs, and have never been completely disappointed. The kicker for me with Ipsy is the fact that every single brand that was in my July bag (Chella, J.Cat, NYX, Starlooks, Cailyn) are ALL the same brands in this month's bags. I don't mind getting duplicate brands because the products are usually different -- but sending out the same brand only two months apart, for me, isn't kosher. Not to mention, getting a discontinued eye shadow this month totally sucks. Oh, and I got brow pencils two months in a row... come on! Couple that with DHL, and I think it's time for a breakup. October will mark my 6th month with Ipsy -- so if I'm as disappointed by October as I was with september, I'm out. Glad I'm not alone! haha. Didn't mean to turn this into an ipsy rant!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Btw - I feel like I'm on cloud nine since I've been able to be talked down from makeup purchases!!! Y'all are my heroes!!!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 17, 2013)

I cancelled ipsy after September's bag. It's just boring and I've traded away nearly the entire contents of the last 3 bags. I don't need to spend $10 just to spend more trading it lol! I thought about getting another BB, but the thought of more samples piling up kinda makes me shudder, which is a new development!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 17, 2013)

> I cancelled ipsy after September's bag. It's just boring and I've traded away nearly the entire contents of the last 3 bags. I don't need to spend $10 just to spend more trading it lol! I thought about getting another BB, but the thought of more samples piling up kinda makes me shudder, which is a new development!


 That's a new thought!! But I know exactly what you mean. The one sub I am really loving is Popsugar, I think it's because I neglected my apartment and never really did anything with it. But with popsugarmusthave they send out home items which is so amazing! I really am enjoying those home items its just putting back into your home.


----------



## debs15 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm honestly loving this board which is why I joined today!





Just last year, I was on a no-buy for at least 6 months and have finished over 50 items (!!!!!!!) and it got so much easier to just avoid buying things I don't need.

Now, I'm on a low-buy to slowly replenish my stash of things I know I'll be using.  So far, I haven't bought anything for 2 months! I'm still trying to use up a lot of other things so I made a list of things I'll be incorporating in my daily routine so I can finish them faster.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nin5in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am struggling with trying not to subscribe to the ELF Beauty Bundle Subscription. That 10 color Baked Eyeshadow Palette is calling my name, but I already have plenty of Sally Girl and L.A. Colors Baked Eyeshadows that have not been receiving any love lately. I think I'm just gonna have to pass on this one, seeing as I just did a ELF haul a week ago.

Yep, you can pass on this one...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  If the baked eye shadow palette really has you drooling, why not look at all the colors in it and see if you can find dupes in your stash.    And (of course this is my opinion), for less than the $19.95.$6.95 shipping that the Elf Sub will cost you, you could get a BB or Ipsy ($10 each; free shipping) sub and get better quality products (and points for BB). Again my opinion...just not a fan of ELF.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *debs15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm honestly loving this board which is why I joined today!





Just last year, I was on a no-buy for at least 6 months and have finished over 50 items (!!!!!!!) and it got so much easier to just avoid buying things I don't need.

Now, I'm on a low-buy to slowly replenish my stash of things I know I'll be using.  So far, I haven't bought anything for 2 months! I'm still trying to use up a lot of other things so I made a list of things I'll be incorporating in my daily routine so I can finish them faster.

Welcome to MUT! Great job on your no-buy and using your stash!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *debs15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm honestly loving this board which is why I joined today!






Just last year, I was on a no-buy for at least 6 months and have finished over 50 items (!!!!!!!) and it got so much easier to just avoid buying things I don't need.

Now, I'm on a low-buy to slowly replenish my stash of things I know I'll be using.  So far, I haven't bought anything for 2 months! I'm still trying to use up a lot of other things so I made a list of things I'll be incorporating in my daily routine so I can finish them faster.


Impressive! You're who we need here, a motivator and an encourager!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome to MUT!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *debs15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm honestly loving this board which is why I joined today!





Just last year, I was on a no-buy for at least 6 months and have finished over 50 items (!!!!!!!) and it got so much easier to just avoid buying things I don't need.

Now, I'm on a low-buy to slowly replenish my stash of things I know I'll be using.  So far, I haven't bought anything for 2 months! I'm still trying to use up a lot of other things so I made a list of things I'll be incorporating in my daily routine so I can finish them faster.

Welcome!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

I did it....cancelled Ipsy!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 17, 2013)

> I did it....cancelled Ipsy!


 Yay! I should make a list of my subs at the beginning of the year versus what I have now. I've pared things down considerably.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! I should make a list of my subs at the beginning of the year versus what I have now. I've pared things down considerably.

How many do you have now, if I may ask?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 17, 2013)

> How many do you have now, if I may ask?


 That's why I need to make a list! I'm not sure. Seven, maybe?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! I should make a list of my subs at the beginning of the year versus what I have now. I've pared things down considerably.


Same! At one time I had Julep, Beauty Army, BB x2, Ipsy, Bark Box, Goodie Co, Tackle Box (for the mister), Kiwi Crate (for the small mister), PopSugar Must Have -- and now I'm down to 2 BB and Ipsy (but not for long).


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's why I need to make a list! I'm not sure. Seven, maybe
Makes sense! LOL  I have three now after cancelling Ipsy.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just used up the points on my second Birchbox account then cancelled my subscription on that account- so only 1 Birchbox per month for me. I've been disappointed with Ipsy for the last two months. I am willing to give them 1 more month to wow me. I changed my profile quite a bit so hopefully that helps.

I did place one $40 Sephora order this month but that's the only makeup item I brought this month. I used the money that I saved from doing a low-buy this month to buy tickets to see Wicked in November.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 17, 2013)

I used to have : 2 Ipsy, 2 BB, Sample Society, Wantable Jewelry, Lip Factory, Pop Sugar and ELF Beauty Bundle= 9 in total

Now I have : Ipsy, BB, Lip Factory, Pop Sugar, and Bondi= 5 in total. After December boxes ship I will be  cancelling  Pop Sugar and Bondi ( I figure I'll have plenty of new polishes by then) I think having only 3 subs next year will be enough to keep me entertained.

 I don't look at hauls any more, which has helped a lot. Since the NYX order whenever that was, I have held firm. I don't count the Victoria Jackson foundation since it was free and only cost $5.95 S/H.

  Welcome to all new No- Buy members, I can't wait to hear your tips and success stories.


----------



## nin5in (Sep 17, 2013)

Really trying to fight the urge to buy a NYX single eyshadow in Red. I don't have anything in my stash quite like it, but I know that I don't need it. Maybe the deep red/burgundy shade in my L.A. Colors Wildflower palette is a suitable dupe. Will have to research this.


----------



## nin5in (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *debs15* 


 

I'm honestly loving this board which is why I joined today!





Just last year, I was on a no-buy for at least 6 months and have finished over 50 items (!!!!!!!) and it got so much easier to just avoid buying things I don't need.

Now, I'm on a low-buy to slowly replenish my stash of things I know I'll be using.  So far, I haven't bought anything for 2 months! I'm still trying to use up a lot of other things so I made a list of things I'll be incorporating in my daily routine so I can finish them faster.
I applaud you for being so strong! This is seriously helping me out right now.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

> Really trying to fight the urge to buy a NYX single eyshadow in Red. I don't have anything in my stash quite like it, but I know that I don't need it. Maybe the deep red/burgundy shade in my L.A. Colors Wildflower palette is a suitable dupe. Will have to research this.


 Are you doing a no buy just for September, or longer? If it is just September you are over halfway there and you can pass the time by researching what red you would like most in what brand. Especially if it is a brand like NYX it isn't expensive so it could be a low budget but high satisfaction reward for getting through the month.


----------



## debs15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Welcome to MUT! Great job on your no-buy and using your stash!
Thank you so much!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *debs15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm honestly loving this board which is why I joined today!





  
  Just last year, I was on a no-buy for at least 6 months and have finished over 50 items (!!!!!!!) and it got so much easier to just avoid buying things I don't need.

  
  Now, I'm on a low-buy to slowly replenish my stash of things I know I'll be using.  So far, I haven't bought anything for 2 months! I'm still trying to use up a lot of other things so I made a list of things I'll be incorporating in my daily routine so I can finish them faster.



Impressive! You're who we need here, a motivator and an encourager!



Welcome to MUT! Thank you and I think you're doing quite well. I'm glad you didn't get the Tarte set because there will be a million more sets for you to choose from later on.  Great advice on here from the ladies!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Welcome!
Thank you!! And congrats on canceling your Ipsy subscription. At least you can save that money every month and save up for something you would really want or need!  =)))

Quote: Originally Posted by *nin5in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I applaud you for being so strong! This is seriously helping me out right now.
Thank you so much! I hope I can help! By the way, you probably won't need that NYX eye shadow.  Shop your stash! If you have lots of stuff to finish, you will probably forget about the NYX eye shadow if you use a similar color that you might have. Annnndddd purchasing that e/s will probably fulfill your instant gratification but who knows?  Maybe way later, you'll forget about it and it'll just pile up and add clutter. For now, you must resist!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nin5in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really trying to fight the urge to buy a NYX single eyshadow in Red. I don't have anything in my stash quite like it, but I know that I don't need it. Maybe the deep red/burgundy shade in my L.A. Colors Wildflower palette is a suitable dupe. Will have to research this.

!!! one good way to avoid buying things is to trade for them. This still costs money, but it reduces on cost and also general occupancy since you'll be getting rid of something while getting something instead of just adding to stuff.

  I _believe _Ipsy passed out a red NYX eyeshadow this month. If you go to the trade thread and ask, maybe someone will trade you something for it?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

[code[/code]



> !!! one good way to avoid buying things is to trade for them. This still costs money, but it reduces on cost and also general occupancy since you'll be getting rid of something while getting something instead of just adding to stuff. Â  I _believe_ Ipsy passed out a red NYX eyeshadow this month. If you go to the trade thread and ask, maybe someone will trade you something for it?


 This is an excellent idea!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 18, 2013)

Well here we are at day 18 and I have fallen into old habits and visited the Sephora site...I really want to try the Tarte Lipsurgence. I keep putting the set in my cart and then removing it.

OH MAN!!!! Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## katcole (Sep 18, 2013)

Be strong Walk away from the  Sephora site

. Im so on the fence about  Ipsy. I have all the basics I need. What more  could  they  give me.....  Unicorns, glittery dancing  monkeys? That's  what  Im scared that  I  will miss if  i drop my sub or be put on the wait list again.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness, yesterday I was so tempted. At Walmart they had a random Maybelline Color Tattoo from the summer collection! I never saw these in store, even when they were out for sale, and there was Precious Pearl just laying there!!! I managed to resist, but I wanted it so bad, especially because it is really hard to find.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Be strong Walk away from the  Sephora site

. Im so on the fence about  Ipsy. I have all the basics I need. What more  could  they  give me.....  Unicorns, glittery dancing  monkeys? That's  what  Im scared that  I  will miss if  i drop my sub or be put on the wait list again.

Wow, the unicorns and glittery dancing monkeys would be worth the price of the sub in my opinion!

Seriously though, that is what I struggled with, the thought that I would miss something, but that has kept me subscribed for the last three months and in those three months it hasn't gotten any better, so I just decided to pull the plug. I can always resubscribe. More likely what I will do is follow the thread and if they have something I really want I will take the money I saved from the sub and buy it in the color that I want instead of the color Ipsy decides to throw in my bag!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my goodness, yesterday I was so tempted. At Walmart they had a random Maybelline Color Tattoo from the summer collection! I never saw these in store, even when they were out for sale, and there was Precious Pearl just laying there!!! I managed to resist, but I wanted it so bad, especially because it is really hard to find.

Good job! You were very strong. That would be very tempting, especially in person like that!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 18, 2013)

> Be strong Walk away from the Â Sephora site . Im so on the fence about Â Ipsy. I have all the basics I need. What more Â could Â they Â give me..... Â Unicorns, glitteryÂ dancing Â monkeys? That'sÂ  what Â Im scaredÂ that Â I Â will miss if Â i drop my sub or be put on the wait list again.


 Make a list of all of the reasons you want to unsubscribe. Just a list of cons. Then cancel. Then if you want to resubscribe, pull out that list and read it over to remember why you bailed in the first place. Whenever I think I want to resubscribe to Glossybox, I reread the January thread. Hell, actually, I just pull out the tarte lipstick I received in that box to remember. I love the lipstick, but it was not worth the frustration I went through in order to get it. You might get something amazing in December, but that will mean suffering through October and November first. Is it *really* worth it? My answer: No.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Make a list of all of the reasons you want to unsubscribe. Just a list of cons. Then cancel. Then if you want to resubscribe, pull out that list and read it over to remember why you bailed in the first place. Whenever I think I want to resubscribe to Glossybox, I reread the January thread. Hell, actually, I just pull out the tarte lipstick I received in that box to remember. I love the lipstick, but it was not worth the frustration I went through in order to get it. You might get something amazing in December, but that will mean suffering through October and November first. Is it *really* worth it? My answer: No.

Well said!


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm feeling kind of blue... looking at my stash, and just feeling bad that I bought so many things over the past 6 months, and how there's no way I'll be able to finish or even just get good usage out of all of them before they expire. Like, I have at least 3 full-size mascaras and a few deluxe mascara samples that'll probably never get used up before they expire and get dried out (I go through mascara super slowly).

Alas at least this blue feeling helps me NOT buy anything new


----------



## page5 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm feeling kind of blue... looking at my stash, and just feeling bad that I bought so many things over the past 6 months, and how there's no way I'll be able to finish or even just get good usage out of all of them before they expire. Like, I have at least 3 full-size mascaras and a few deluxe mascara samples that'll probably never get used up before they expire and get dried out (I go through mascara super slowly).

Alas at least this blue feeling helps me NOT buy anything new 



 

Don't beat yourself up for the past    This is a great learning experience and I know for me, it has helped me to stop the impulse buying and to really consider if I will use the item in a reasonable amount of time or if I just wanted it because it was pretty or on sale, etc.    I saw the most adorable eyeshadow quad on deep discount and I wanted it *bad* but I left it at the store because I have lots of eyeshadow and couldn't justify adding more to what I already have. If it had been full price I wouldn't have thought twice about buying it which is how I knew I didn't *need* it, I just wanted it for the deal (and it was pretty!).


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Don't beat yourself up for the past    This is a great learning experience and I know for me, it has helped me to stop the impulse buying and to really consider if I will use the item in a reasonable amount of time or if I just wanted it because it was pretty or on sale, etc.   I saw the most adorable eyeshadow quad on deep discount and I wanted it *bad* but I left it at the store because I have lots of eyeshadow and couldn't justify adding more to what I already have. If it had been full price I wouldn't have thought twice about buying it which is how I knew I didn't *need* it, I just wanted it for the deal (and it was pretty!).

Those pretty deals are really hard to resist! Good job for leaving the store without the quad! You're doing great!


----------



## nin5in (Sep 18, 2013)

I was originally going to just do my no-buy for the month of September, but I decided to do a no-buy for the rest of this year. I realized today that there are other things I need to focus on, like paying off some of my debt, improving my credit score.  Plus, since I have been doing this no-buy, I have been forced to play with my current stash and have realized that I love my current stash and wish not to add to it. Besides, I'm running out of room in my makeup storage, and I really do not feel like buying any more containers.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nin5in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was originally going to just do my no-buy for the month of September, but I decided to do a no-buy for the rest of this year. I realized today that there are other things I need to focus on, like paying off some of my debt, improving my credit score.  Plus, since I have been doing this no-buy, I have been forced to play with my current stash and have realized that I love my current stash and wish not to add to it. Besides, I'm running out of room in my makeup storage, and I really do not feel like buying any more containers.

Those are all good points. I have not decided what I will do for the rest of the  year. At the very least I am going to do a low buy because I do need to buy some Christmas items. This month is my first no buy and it has been very hard, but I'm still hanging in there. I can't say I haven't been tempted and I can't say I haven't almost caved. Today in particular has been bad for some reason, but I keep walking away.

I think it really helps to look at your stash and organize it or inventory it because it really does bring the point home that you have enough. I know I have been working on my inventory. I work on it in times of particular temptation (will be working on it tonight) and it really makes me see I don't need more at all!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 18, 2013)

I am doing good with my no buy so far, I haven't bought anything this month. And I accomplished one of my goals, I got the basement cleaned up enough to get to my stash. I was able to bring up some things that needed to be replaced, like a body wash and some deodorant. I also used up a few things, so I'll just keep plugging along.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am doing good with my no buy so far, I haven't bought anything this month. And I accomplished one of my goals, I got the basement cleaned up enough to get to my stash. I was able to bring up some things that needed to be replaced, like a body wash and some deodorant. I also used up a few things, so I'll just keep plugging along.

Good for you! Keep it up!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 18, 2013)

I cancelled ipsy!!!!!!!!! Sadly, I caved under pressure. I signed up for the fabfitfun box. More than I normally pay for a box, but I can't buy that scarf for the price of the box. I feel like I should have my hand smacked. Guilt is going to be snuggling with me in bed tonight. :'(


----------



## meaganola (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cancelled ipsy!!!!!!!!!

Sadly, I caved under pressure. I signed up for the fabfitfun box. More than I normally pay for a box, but I can't buy that scarf for the price of the box. I feel like I should have my hand smacked. Guilt is going to be snuggling with me in bed tonight. :'(

I came very close to subscribing because of that scarf and to re-subbing to Sample Society because of the spoiler that I believe was just released today.  But I have plenty of scarves, and that one isn't even my style!  And I have plenty of the spoiler item, and I'm going through an indie polish phase, *and* I have a comic con to go to this weekend, *and* my laptop wants to be replaced (while a computer is a luxury and non-necessity to a lot of people, due to my lifestyle and hobbies, it is my A-Number-One gotta-have item), so I will just turn my money and attention elsewhere.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 18, 2013)

I subbed PS hoping for a scarf after the last one, no such luck. So when I saw this one as a guarantee in a FFF box, I jumped. Definitely a one time gig for me, though. I will cancel as soon as I get the box. Stickin' to old faithful (BB) from this point forward. Still peeved at myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Be strong Walk away from the  Sephora site

. Im so on the fence about  Ipsy. I have all the basics I need. What more  could  they  give me.....  Unicorns, glittery dancing  monkeys? That's  what  Im scared that  I  will miss if  i drop my sub or be put on the wait list again.

$10 for a unicorn?  DEAL!  (I keep holding onto my Ipsy sub in hopes of The Balm... so many promises, Ipsy!)

  I did have to do a mini-brag - it's not makeup-related, but my low-buy this month is actually helping me in other areas!  I went to Kohl's today - that store is my WEAKNESS!  I will only buy from their clearance/mega-sale sections, and I usually have a coupon.  But today, I walked out again without buying a single thing!  So proud of myself right now!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 19, 2013)

I've been pretty darn well behaved so far this month! Super proud of myself because I didn't think I'd make it this far into the month without breaking the rules of my low-buy. I haven't even been buying the items on my allowed list, and skipped the MAC  Antonio Lopez collection I've been lusting after for sheer lack of the ability to roam the mall right now. 

(Probably the ONLY reason I've been so well behaved has something to do with me being sick and having some unexpected medical bills this months, but still...IT COUNTS! I even went to Target at one point and bought NO makeup...none...it felt so wrong lol. 



)


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 19, 2013)

I had a rough start, but holding strong for about a week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I almost subbed to Sample Society when I saw the spoiler. I was trying to justify it since I cancelled Ipsy, but I reminded myself the reason that I cancelled in the first place. I have enough.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 19, 2013)

September 19th ladies...let's finish strong!


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Sep 19, 2013)

I canceled both my Julep and birchbox subscriptions. I'd been skipping Julep for the last 6 months and I just havent been excited birchbox lately. I did cash out on my birchbox account points and used a 25% off promo code so I ind of broke my no buy but I spent $2.46 on 7 items and the promo code was going to expire at the end of the month so I feel like that makes it ok


----------



## mauu (Sep 19, 2013)

So proud of everyone who's canceled a sub! Good job! 



 
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  September 19th ladies...let's finish strong!

Can't believe it's already September 19th - only 11 days left! Stay strong everybody!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 19, 2013)

I just got a new Avon catalog....and they have a new nail polish!!!! Must.resist.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 19, 2013)

i just paid $130 in parking tickets then i had to buy a $345 parking pass for school (thats just for one semester). Adios make up! and eating out..and generally having a life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katcole (Sep 19, 2013)

How are  Avon nail polishs btw?

I canceled my one and only  sub,Ipsy. I did  buy  2 cheap nail polishes and some fake nails all under 5 bucks, so meh i guess I shouldn't have but I dont want to hurt  the economy by not  buying something  this week lol Oh and hair dye  but that is a must have lol


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2013)

Mid-month recap!  I'll put the original list behind a spoiler for space.


Spoiler



Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My allowed list:


One Sephora order, but only if there's a really good points perk (I have a feeling there won't be one, so I doubt I'll place this order).
One Fortune Cookie Soap order based on the scents in the Autumn box, to be placed in three weeks (two paydays from now), but no more than one of each type of item (so one shower gel, one jelly, one sugar scrub, etc.).
Small Starlooks order I've been planning to place for a few months but have been holding off on placing until I got a discount code, and now I have one:  Infinity in Immortal and Tendergloss in Beaux.
essence trend edition stuff (limit: $20).
Glamour Doll Eyes 6-month subscription, if I can get my paws on it!
GDE limited edition stuff, if it happens to be released (fingers crossed for Halloween stuff!).
Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab:  This one is hard.  Right now, I'll say a limit of twenty decants from the Halloweenie collection, although that may shift upwards depending on what ends up being released.  I need to dig through my collection and find my Weenie stash to compare what I have to whatever ends up being released (but if there are red musk or champaca single-notes, I do hereby grant myself permission to order full bottles of both!).

Banned list:


Hair stuff unless it comes directly to me in one of my own subscription boxes.  No swapping for it, and no using Birchbox points for it.
Bath &amp; Body Works stuff.  Period.  Not even a Halloween Wallflower refill or lipgloss.

Eyeliner (waiting for the holiday sets!)

Bath products aside from the one allowed FCS order.  I still haven't started using any of the _Once Upon a Time_ stuff I ordered, although that's because I have been using the stuff I ordered from the summer collection, so I *have* been working through this stuff (and I'm almost done with the Mango or Salsa jelly!)

GDE permanent collection stuff!  I'm crossing my fingers for a Halloween collection to hurl my money at instead.  I need to work through my sample jars and decide what to upgrade to full-sized jars anyway (and I'm far from running out of even the samples I already know I love).

Eye primer.  I keep putting this on my to-buy list, but I have a bunch of assorted samples from various sources, and I've been working on them for a few months, so I can definitely get through another month with what I have.

Mascara.  I don't think I've bought any in over twenty-five years, and I have something like nine unopened tubes thanks to subs/GWPs/etc., so I'm not really at any risk of buying this, but I'll put it on here anyway.


I think that's a good start.  This plan may be refined as the week progresses.  I still have six days to carve my September rules in stone!


 
I still haven't tested my Fortune Cookie Soapbox scents, so that order will be pushed out to October.  The Sephora perks have been blah, so I haven't ordered anything.  I do have a sizable shopping list there that consists entirely of holiday sets, but I want to swatch them before I buy them, and they're not out yet.  I actually flat-out *forgot* to place the Starlooks order when I had been planning on placing it last week, so I'm just going to take that off the allowed list.  Essence trend edition stuff:  I got everything I wanted from the last TE last month, and it doesn't look like the next one is going to have anything I want.  I didn't manage to get the 6-month GDE sub, and Halloween stuff hasn't bee released yet.  I've been lazy about ordering BPAL decants, and I'm actually thinking I'll just stick with the Pumpkin Patch bottles and call it good (unless Boo is released with the Miskatonic Philharmonic, in which case I'll get that as well), but I won't be placing that order for three weeks due to budgeting issues, so that's not a September purchase, either.  

Huh.  I have somehow managed to move most of my Allowed list to a Maybe-Next-Month-But-Probably-Not-Even-Then list.  I think I might work on my October Allowed list now.  I have this weird tendency to change my mind about getting things when they sit on my shopping list for several weeks.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 19, 2013)

> I still haven't tested my Fortune Cookie Soapbox scents, so that order will be pushed out to October. Â The Sephora perks have been blah, so I haven't ordered anything. Â I do have a sizable shopping list there that consists entirely of holiday sets, but I want to swatch them before I buy them, and they're not out yet. Â I actually flat-out *forgot* to place the Starlooks order when I had been planning on placing it last week, so I'm just going to take that off the allowed list. Â Essence trend edition stuff: Â I got everything I wanted from the last TE last month, and it doesn't look like the next one is going to have anything I want. Â I didn't manage to get the 6-month GDE sub, and Halloween stuff hasn't bee released yet. Â I've been lazy about ordering BPAL decants, and I'm actually thinking I'll just stick with the Pumpkin Patch bottles and call it good (unless Boo is released with the Miskatonic Philharmonic, in which case I'll get that as well), but I won't be placing that order for three weeks due to budgeting issues, so that's not a September purchase, either. Â  Huh. Â I have somehow managed to move most of my Allowed list to a Maybe-Next-Month-But-Probably-Not-Even-Then list. Â I think I might work on my October Allowed list now. Â I have this weird tendency to change my mind about getting things when they sit on my shopping list for several weeks.


 Wow! You've done awesome!


----------



## debs15 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm currently kind of conflicted and I'm on a low buy for this month.  I really want a couple of things from this holiday collection BUT I feel like I could use the money on the things I'm running out of instead.  However, with that being said, I've also done really well and haven't bought a single item for this whole entire month (and last month) and have finished at least 5 items (between Aug and Sept as well). 

Any suggestions on what you would do??  I'd like to hear opinions.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 20, 2013)

Ugh.  Total failure today.  They were great buys, and I only spent $13, but still... not part of my low-buy, for sure!  Posting details in the confessionals thread in a minute, to avoid temptation.  






Bad Leigh.  Bad, bad Leigh!  Back on the wagon for tomorrow!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh.  Total failure today.  They were great buys, and I only spent $13, but still... not part of my low-buy, for sure!  Posting details in the confessionals thread in a minute, to avoid temptation.  





Bad Leigh.  Bad, bad Leigh!  Back on the wagon for tomorrow!

Chin up....tomorrow is another day, Scarlett!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *debs15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm currently kind of conflicted and I'm on a low buy for this month.  I really want a couple of things from this holiday collection BUT I feel like I could use the money on the things I'm running out of instead.  However, with that being said, I've also done really well and haven't bought a single item for this whole entire month (and last month) and have finished at least 5 items (between Aug and Sept as well).

Any suggestions on what you would do??  I'd like to hear opinions.
Wow, that's a tough one. I think I would be included to wait 10 more days for the month to end and if they are still in stock then it is meant to be. If not, then you can always buy the things you're running out of. I think that is what I would do, however, I have only been on a no buy this month, not for two months.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 20, 2013)

> Wow, that's a tough one. I think I would be included to wait 10 more days for the month to end and if they are still in stock then it is meant to be. If not, then you can always buy the things you're running out of. I think that is what I would do, however, I have only been on a no buy this month, not for two months.


This would be my suggestion, too! I caved once and have felt guilty about it ever since! Set a time frame to wait, [ie until 25 September or 1 October, whatever is right for you] and give yourself time to really consider whether you NEED the items or if you want them. If you want them, then ask yourself if there's something you want more. For me... My "I want this more than makeup" is new furniture. Good luck!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you on an absolute no buy for the month or a low buy for the month Amanda? I ask because I picked the SK jewel of an eye palette a few weeks ago and the couple times I have used it I definitely do love it. I don't want to enable you but I feel for the person who likes to wear jewel tone colors this palette is really gorgeous and unique and I sadly sat down and counted my palettes last night and I have over a hundred of them if you also count trio and quad palettes. So it is worth the money however, even though it is LE it could be around for the entire fall so maybe hold off until October to see if it is something that you HAVE to have?Just one makeup junkie's thoughts 




Ultajunkie,

I don't have any "strict" rules on my buy this month. I have been doing amazing through, way better than I could have expected. I went back to full time graduate school and full time work so I think being so busy may be helping me to not feel temptation. I was getting a coffee in the Ulta promenade where there is a coffee shop and I didn't even go in and definitely thought to myself, Amanda you have nicer face primers than Too Faced, primed and poreless. That being said I really like too faced.

Overall, I'm just not feeling a huge urge to buy anything.

I was really really really tempted by SK jewel of an eye-palette. When I looked at it in the store it looked/swatches super black. With lots of black undertones.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 21, 2013)

I did so good today! While the mister watched football, me and the small guy (much to dad's disapproval haha) organized the makeup drawers! I moved quite a few swatched items to the trade list box, and I found quite a few empty products just breathing air and takin' up space! Definitely reminds me that I need zero makeup.



Spoiler



Empties!!



Yay! Organized!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did so good today! While the mister watched football, me and the small guy (much to dad's disapproval haha) organized the makeup drawers! I moved quite a few swatched items to the trade list box, and I found quite a few empty products just breathing air and takin' up space! Definitely reminds me that I need zero makeup. Empties!!




Yay! Organized!







Great job with the organization!


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 21, 2013)

Alright, so... I slipped up a bit, got a little excited and made a $40 nail polish purchase. However since 1) these polishes have been on my "want" list for the longest time and 2) I have not purchased ANY of my initial "allowables" this month (a Sephora order with a strict budget amount, 2 Lush bubble bars, and one Julep box is what I decided on for my b-day) and don't plan on purchasing my allowables anymore, I feel okay about it.

Definitely going to do another no or low buy next month, this has been a great eye opening experience to how much money I *usually* spend without even realizing it!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 21, 2013)

> I did so good today! While the mister watched football, me and the small guy (much to dad's disapproval haha) organized the makeup drawers! I moved quite a few swatched items to the trade list box, and I found quite a few empty products just breathing air and takin' up space! Definitely reminds me that I need zero makeup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 22, 2013)

Tonight I did a little shopping for things that were on my list: cotton facial ovals for taking off makeup, deoderant, toothpaste, mouthwash, a replacement mascara for the one I used up (was so good and didn't even look at the rest of the makeup!), Ball Mason Jars to can foods with...

And my favorite purchase, ever:

Kitchenaid Stand Mixer to make my own Gluten Free breads, pastas, etc with!  I have been saving several years for this, and was so excited that I was finally able to get one! Since I budgeted and didn't go crazy with makeup this month, the total of the cash I was setting aside reached exactly what I needed to bring this little gem and even an attachment home! So excited to try it out!! I'm also excited I no longer have to pay crazy prices for GF pastas and breads, when I can make my own from home with more natural ingredients! The mixer will also save my wrists since they have nerve damage. This is quite possibly one of the best purchases I've ever saved up for!  



 

I'm starting to love the low-buy on makeup, because it's allowing me to purchase other things that I actually need that aren't cosmetic related!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 22, 2013)

> Tonight I did a little shopping for things that were on my list: cotton facial ovals for taking off makeup, deoderant, toothpaste, mouthwash, a replacement mascara for the one I used up (was so good and didn't even look at the rest of the makeup!), Ball Mason Jars to can foodsÂ with... And my favorite purchase, ever: Kitchenaid Stand Mixer to make my own Gluten Free breads, pastas, etc with! Â I have been saving several years for this, and was so excited that I was finally able to get one!Â Since I budgeted and didn't go crazy with makeup this month, the total of the cash I was setting aside reached exactly what I needed to bring this little gem and even an attachment home!Â So excited to try it out!! I'm also excited I no longer have to pay crazy prices for GF pastas and breads, when I can make my own from home with more natural ingredients! The mixer will also save my wrists since they have nerve damage. This is quite possibly one of the best purchases I've ever saved up for! Â :yey: Â  I'm starting to love the low-buy on makeup, because it's allowing me to purchase other things that I actually need that aren't cosmetic related!Â


 That's so awesome!! Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tonight I did a little shopping for things that were on my list: cotton facial ovals for taking off makeup, deoderant, toothpaste, mouthwash, a replacement mascara for the one I used up (was so good and didn't even look at the rest of the makeup!), Ball Mason Jars to can foods with...

And my favorite purchase, ever:

Kitchenaid Stand Mixer to make my own Gluten Free breads, pastas, etc with!  I have been saving several years for this, and was so excited that I was finally able to get one! Since I budgeted and didn't go crazy with makeup this month, the total of the cash I was setting aside reached exactly what I needed to bring this little gem and even an attachment home! So excited to try it out!! I'm also excited I no longer have to pay crazy prices for GF pastas and breads, when I can make my own from home with more natural ingredients! The mixer will also save my wrists since they have nerve damage. This is quite possibly one of the best purchases I've ever saved up for!  



 

I'm starting to love the low-buy on makeup, because it's allowing me to purchase other things that I actually need that aren't cosmetic related! 

Congrats on your purchase! When I buy my first home someday, that's one of the first things that I am going to buy.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 22, 2013)

AAAAAAAA_AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_

*jumps up and down and screams angrily*

I was just at Costco and saw Tom Ford Black Orchid on sale for $50. Not the 1oz version either, which is $70 at Sephora. The 1.7oz version which sephora retails for $110. I've never _ever _ever seen Tom Ford on sale for cheaper before and this is the first time I've seen out outside of sephora/a department store/online discount merchants. Even on fragrancenet it's $88 for the 1.7oz version

_I'M SO MAD. _I bought the 1oz version at full price during a 3x point event earlier this year. It's honestly like my favourite perfume ever so I would definitely have used up a whole 30mL bottle and then another 50mL one. I actually grabbed it and put it on down to buy but then I realised there was a bunch so it was likely they would be able to get more, and if they showed up at Costco it was likely TF was loosening the overstock distribution of the product. I haven't actually used mine that many times since i bought it since it's very much a fall/winter (esp winter) scent and very heavy for spring/summer.

Anyway, I didn't get it so pat me on the back. LOL. I just justified it to myself as part of the price I need to get to VIB (which I haven't reached yet _still_) so now I'll know. $50 is cheap for Black Orchid, but I justified it to myself by saying I can try other perfumes i've been intrigued by: Folle de Joie, Juilette Has a Gun, Harvey Prince, decant of TF Tobacco Vanille. I could probably pick up samplers of all those perfumes one way or another for $50 so. I decided to behave myself.

plus I'm going to be bad and buy a bunch of other things later.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AAAAAAAA_AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_

*jumps up and down and screams angrily*

I was just at Costco and saw Tom Ford Black Orchid on sale for $50. Not the 1oz version either, which is $70 at Sephora. The 1.7oz version which sephora retails for $110. I've never _ever _ever seen Tom Ford on sale for cheaper before and this is the first time I've seen out outside of sephora/a department store/online discount merchants. Even on fragrancenet it's $88 for the 1.7oz version

_I'M SO MAD. _I bought the 1oz version at full price during a 3x point event earlier this year. It's honestly like my favourite perfume ever so I would definitely have used up a whole 30mL bottle and then another 50mL one. I actually grabbed it and put it on down to buy but then I realised there was a bunch so it was likely they would be able to get more, and if they showed up at Costco it was likely TF was loosening the overstock distribution of the product. I haven't actually used mine that many times since i bought it since it's very much a fall/winter (esp winter) scent and very heavy for spring/summer.

Anyway, I didn't get it so pat me on the back. LOL. I just justified it to myself as part of the price I need to get to VIB (which I haven't reached yet _still_) so now I'll know. $50 is cheap for Black Orchid, but I justified it to myself by saying I can try other perfumes i've been intrigued by: Folle de Joie, Juilette Has a Gun, Harvey Prince, decant of TF Tobacco Vanille. I could probably pick up samplers of all those perfumes one way or another for $50 so. I decided to behave myself.

plus I'm going to be bad and buy a bunch of other things later.
Hmmm, I 'm surprised Tom Ford ever allows his stuff to be discounted - he seems so anal about controlling his image.  I don't know if you'd tried any of the online perfume decant sellers, but I've had good experiences with Surrender to Chance.  I got a decant of TF  Tobacco Vanille from them, as well as a few of his other ones.  Tobacoo Vanille is my favorite thus far.  They offer weekly discount codes if you sign up for their email newsletter, and then have special sales periodically.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm, I 'm surprised Tom Ford ever allows his stuff to be discounted - he seems to anal about controlling his image.  I don't know if you'd tried any of the online perfume decant sellers, but I've had good experiences with Surrender to Chance.  I got a decant of TF  Tobacco Vanille from them, as well as a few of his other ones.  Tobacoo Vanille is my favorite thus far.  They offer weekly discount codes if you sign up for their email newsletter, and then have special sales periodically.

Yeah, that's why I was so surprised. I'm not sure how Costco got ahold of it but since there were multiples I wouldn't be surprised if there were more in the future. That's pretty much the only reason I was able to talk myself out of buying it right away because 55% is the best discount I think you'd ever e able to get for TF

  Thanks for the tip! I've been dying to get a decant of Tobacco Vanille because it's sooo hard. Nordstrom carries it but only online. : And I need a decant to wear around for a few days before I can decide if it's worth shelling out the whole $200++ for TV


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm starting to love the low-buy on makeup, because it's allowing me to purchase other things that I actually need that aren't cosmetic related! 

Yes! Whenever I'm tempted to buy stuff I know I shouldn't, I think of the trips I want to go on, or the other non-beauty items I want to buy. It helps a lot and works (well, at least 90% of the time!)


----------



## Beauty xoxo (Sep 23, 2013)

I've told myself I can't buy a new foundation until I use up my No7 foundation. Gah, there are so many foundations I want to try! also No new mascras until I use up my Maybelline one by one. No new face washes till I use up my Clinique one.


----------



## missionista (Sep 24, 2013)

I got a great nail polish in a trade.  Thought I might be able to dupe it from my stash, and got close, but not quite there.  Then purely by accident, tonight I was doing my nails and found a dupe for the color I was using AND a way to dupe the first polish from the trade, so now I have two nail polishes I can put on a trade list and make some room.  Hooray!


----------



## nin5in (Sep 24, 2013)

Day 6 of my no-buy, and I finished up an foundation that was almost done anyways. Even though I miss buying makeup, I am enjoying the extra money in my wallet. On another note, my boys destroyed 2 of my lipsticks and a lipgloss, but I didn't like the shades anyways.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 24, 2013)

I had a minor setback in my no buy. Walgreens has a program going where they get you to spend money in their store. Here's how it works...you go to the dr, the dr sends your RX over to Walgreens, when you get there, your RX isn't ready forcing you to wander around the store sick &amp; disoriented going "oh, lookie, I don't have that shade of nail polish" and in your weakened &amp; confused state at checkout you not only find yourself buying said RX, but also a bottle of nail polish, some nail stickers and three bags of candy. When you get home, you wonder what happened. Don't fall into the same trap I did!!!! Lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had a minor setback in my no buy. Walgreens has a program going where they get you to spend money in their store. Here's how it works...you go to the dr, the dr sends your RX over to Walgreens, when you get there, your RX isn't ready forcing you to wander around the store sick &amp; disoriented going "oh, lookie, I don't have that shade of nail polish" and in your weakened &amp; confused state at checkout you not only find yourself buying said RX, but also a bottle of nail polish, some nail stickers and three bags of candy. When you get home, you wonder what happened. Don't fall into the same trap I did!!!! Lol

lol...it's a conspiracy! Walgreens is purposely holding off on filling your RX for that very reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  Sorry you're sick though.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2013)

Day 24!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 24!


YAY!!! I fell off the wagon with my FFF box impulse sign up, but I've managed to reign myself back in. I've made a few purchases, but they've all been Christmas gifts. My goal is to finish my Christmas shopping by December 1 like I did last year. Really gave me the chance to sit back and enjoy the holidays! So, while I've only bought Christmas gifts, it still kind of makes me feel like I'm not being "good". *womp womp*. Mister and I made a deal. He's a *notorious* gas station-er. Like every day he wastes at least $5 buying drinks or something in a gas station. So, I'm going to go back through my bank account and "Average" my weekly spending on beauty products. So for two weeks (we're starting small, people) he's going to put $30/week into a jar and stay OUT of gas stations and I'm going to put in my "average two week beauty product money" in a jar -- and at the end.. we're going to either treat ourselves to a nice date, or new fall clothes -- or decide to save for something bigger. Either way, challenge accepted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 24!



YAY!!! I fell off the wagon with my FFF box impulse sign up, but I've managed to reign myself back in. I've made a few purchases, but they've all been Christmas gifts. My goal is to finish my Christmas shopping by December 1 like I did last year. Really gave me the chance to sit back and enjoy the holidays! So, while I've only bought Christmas gifts, it still kind of makes me feel like I'm not being "good". *womp womp*.

Mister and I made a deal. He's a *notorious* gas station-er. Like every day he wastes at least $5 buying drinks or something in a gas station. So, I'm going to go back through my bank account and "Average" my weekly spending on beauty products. So for two weeks (we're starting small, people) he's going to put $30/week into a jar and stay OUT of gas stations and I'm going to put in my "average two week beauty product money" in a jar -- and at the end.. we're going to either treat ourselves to a nice date, or new fall clothes -- or decide to save for something bigger. Either way, challenge accepted.





Same here...I've had a couple of Sephora orders, but they were for Christmas gifts. I agree though, it makes me feel guilty that I am making the purchase in the first place. BUT I am on the road to my goal of done by Thanksgiving. I'm starting a list of things to look for for my mom and I'm going to try to do as much of it online as I can. I don't mind if the online stuff is done after Thanksgiving because I get the best prices then anyway. It is just the crowds that I really dislike.

That sounds like a fun challenge! Times like that I miss having a husband...other times not so much! LOL


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Same here...I've had a couple of Sephora orders, but they were for Christmas gifts. I agree though, it makes me feel guilty that I am making the purchase in the first place. BUT I am on the road to my goal of done by Thanksgiving. I'm starting a list of things to look for for my mom and I'm going to try to do as much of it online as I can. I don't mind if the online stuff is done after Thanksgiving because I get the best prices then anyway. It is just the crowds that I really dislike.

Â 

That sounds like a fun challenge! Times like that I miss having a husband...other times not so much! LOL


During football season it's kind of like I don't have a mister... haha! Online shopping has spoiled me when it comes to christmas shopping, that's for sure!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here...I've had a couple of Sephora orders, but they were for Christmas gifts. I agree though, it makes me feel guilty that I am making the purchase in the first place. BUT I am on the road to my goal of done by Thanksgiving. I'm starting a list of things to look for for my mom and I'm going to try to do as much of it online as I can. I don't mind if the online stuff is done after Thanksgiving because I get the best prices then anyway. It is just the crowds that I really dislike.

That sounds like a fun challenge! Times like that I miss having a husband...other times not so much! LOL



During football season it's kind of like I don't have a mister... haha! Online shopping has spoiled me when it comes to christmas shopping, that's for sure! 
Ah yes I remember it well! LOL

I purchased a great number of my gifts last year online and I loved it! I am a total Amazon junkie. I think the UPS man thinks I'm running some kind of business out of my home with all the Amazon boxes that come regularly. I get things for my dog's allergies on Amazon and my energy bars and our toilet paper (subscribe and save) and and and!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tonight I did a little shopping for things that were on my list: cotton facial ovals for taking off makeup, deoderant, toothpaste, mouthwash, a replacement mascara for the one I used up (was so good and didn't even look at the rest of the makeup!), Ball Mason Jars to can foods with...

And my favorite purchase, ever:

Kitchenaid Stand Mixer to make my own Gluten Free breads, pastas, etc with!  I have been saving several years for this, and was so excited that I was finally able to get one! Since I budgeted and didn't go crazy with makeup this month, the total of the cash I was setting aside reached exactly what I needed to bring this little gem and even an attachment home! So excited to try it out!! I'm also excited I no longer have to pay crazy prices for GF pastas and breads, when I can make my own from home with more natural ingredients! The mixer will also save my wrists since they have nerve damage. This is quite possibly one of the best purchases I've ever saved up for!  



 

*I'm starting to love the low-buy on makeup, because it's allowing me to purchase other things that I actually need that aren't cosmetic related! *
I completely agree!  I bought one Sephora set this month for my birthday - I was able to use the other funds to buy clothes and go on a trip!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 24, 2013)

i really want to place a $1 sephora order so I could use the kat von d code. someone also pointed out that you can re-add a birthday gift and i really want another mini of they're real. But, since I dont have flash I'm going to end up spending like $7...which isn't bad..I just feel dumb paying $7 for a bunch of samples especially since I absolutely hate paying for shipping!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i really want to place a $1 sephora order so I could use the kat von d code. someone also pointed out that you can re-add a birthday gift and i really want another mini of they're real. But, since I dont have flash I'm going to end up spending like $7...which isn't bad..I just feel dumb paying $7 for a bunch of samples especially since I absolutely hate paying for shipping!

Paying for shipping anywhere always irks the heck out of me!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 24, 2013)

welp i officially fell off the wagon u___u I got the Cinderella eyeshadow palette (hopefully it'll go through!) but my justification is that I'm going to be a terrible person and resell it on ebay and also because it's going towards making VIB so I'm technically getting it better on all ends. But sigh. I spent possibly about ~$15 trading this month which isn't bad because I got rid of a bunch of stuff I was never going to use so that's not too bad. Plus I'm getting a BUNCH of stuff I wanted to try before putting actualy $$$ on the line.

But still. $55 :C At least I avoided my HG perfume on sale at Costco for like 60% off

So one of the things I realized is that I have a really strange sense of what I value. I spend like $100 on makeup and I'm like "it is how it is". I spend $100 on clothing (which I really need btw because I'm way overdue for a wardrobe rehaul and need to look like an Adult Person) and I'm like DD: SO EXPENSIVE!! Why, self, why. 

also I was like "oh i want to try Sample Society next month because one of the items will be a BL polish so it's like getting the rest of the samples free"! but then I talked myself out of it. Also, GB's curation next month is making me excited so I'm probably going to sell out for it. At least with whatever discounts I can trump up and ebates, I can probably get it for like $15... but then I was thinking about going back and picking up the $50 perfume next month because it'll be a new month but then I wanted the Dance Legend chromes Llarowe was going to stock to review for my blog then Bondi is having an awesome promo and wow before I know it, that's going to be like $150 D: I read a sort of inspirational article yesterday and I kind of really want to pay off all my student loans as fast as I could, which $150 would go quite a bit towards. Self-discipline what is that


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 24, 2013)

I just went through and did a Year-to-Date history of my bank account. I categorized, sorted, and did a monthly average of my categories (yes, I'm that nerdy). Moral of the story, I don't think sticking to a low buy is going to be as hard. When you step back to really look at the totality of the spending (not just $10 here, $20 there, but HUNDREDS and HUNDREDS+ of dollars) it really puts into perspective what i COULD HAVE HAD with that money. What was also very interesting to me was the drastic spike in my spending after having found subscription boxes (and MUT) in April. That $10 sub box costs FARRRR more than a measly $10, that's for sure.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just went through and did a Year-to-Date history of my bank account. I categorized, sorted, and did a monthly average of my categories (yes, I'm that nerdy). Moral of the story, I don't think sticking to a low buy is going to be as hard. When you step back to really look at the totality of the spending (not just $10 here, $20 there, but HUNDREDS and HUNDREDS+ of dollars) it really puts into perspective what i COULD HAVE HAD with that money. What was also very interesting to me was the drastic spike in my spending after having found subscription boxes (and MUT) in April. That $10 sub box costs FARRRR more than a measly $10, that's for sure.

Sad but true. I have spent far more since finding subscription boxes and yes, MUT as well. I just find out about so much more here than I did on my own! Having said that I am not prepared to give up either. I just need to practice more self control. WAY more self control!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Sad but true. I have spent far more since finding subscription boxes and yes, MUT as well. I just find out about so much more here than I did on my own! Having said that I am not prepared to give up either. I just need to practice more self control. WAY more self control!


I'm no quitter, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It'll just make it alot easier when I ask myself "do you really NEED that". I think it'll also help me stop being so impulsive. Because $5, $10, $20 isn't much at the time.... but when you add it all up.... I could have that bedroom furniture I'm eyeballing.... sad.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sad but true. I have spent far more since finding subscription boxes and yes, MUT as well. I just find out about so much more here than I did on my own! Having said that I am not prepared to give up either. I just need to practice more self control. WAY more self control!



I'm no quitter, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It'll just make it alot easier when I ask myself "do you really NEED that". I think it'll also help me stop being so impulsive. Because $5, $10, $20 isn't much at the time.... but when you add it all up.... I could have that bedroom furniture I'm eyeballing.... sad. 
Agreed. I could have paid off other bills instead of buying things I really don't NEED, I just WANT! I am going to set myself a budget each month that I am allowed to buy something that I just WANT, but it will be a small amount, say 25.00 or maybe 50.00 for the whole month. If I don't spend it I can save it for the next month. Otherwise I can only buy replacement items. That way I can have something to "blow" when something pretty catches my eye and maybe it will keep me from losing my head completely, like I did last month!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Agreed. I could have paid off other bills instead of buying things I really don't NEED, I just WANT! I am going to set myself a budget each month that I am allowed to buy something that I just WANT, but it will be a small amount, say 25.00 or maybe 50.00 for the whole month. If I don't spend it I can save it for the next month. Otherwise I can only buy replacement items. That way I can have something to "blow" when something pretty catches my eye and maybe it will keep me from losing my head completely, like I did last month!


Great minds!! That's my plan, too. I wanted to see what, on average, I've been spending per month. It's all been online, so it was easy to calculate. I'm going to do $25 a pay check, so $50 a month. That'll reduce what i was spending by over 3/4! I'm hoping that will help me satisfy the urge to buy pretties, but also allow me to get the rest of my "Average" back in my pocket!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Agreed. I could have paid off other bills instead of buying things I really don't NEED, I just WANT! I am going to set myself a budget each month that I am allowed to buy something that I just WANT, but it will be a small amount, say 25.00 or maybe 50.00 for the whole month. If I don't spend it I can save it for the next month. Otherwise I can only buy replacement items. That way I can have something to "blow" when something pretty catches my eye and maybe it will keep me from losing my head completely, like I did last month!



Great minds!! That's my plan, too. I wanted to see what, on average, I've been spending per month. It's all been online, so it was easy to calculate. I'm going to do $25 a pay check, so $50 a month. That'll reduce what i was spending by over 3/4! I'm hoping that will help me satisfy the urge to buy pretties, but also allow me to get the rest of my "Average" back in my pocket! 
I think I'm going to try 50.00 a month and if I am continually tempted to push the envelope I will revisit that. My 50.00 does not include replacement items or gifts, just my pretties.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I think I'm going to try 50.00 a month and if I am continually tempted to push the envelope I will revisit that. My 50.00 does not include replacement items or gifts, just my pretties.


I like it!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I'm going to try 50.00 a month and if I am continually tempted to push the envelope I will revisit that. My 50.00 does not include replacement items or gifts, just my pretties.



I like it! 
Mind you...it will be about 999 years before I need a replacement for anything!  Although I could exaggerate a bit!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm thinking next year might be a subs-and-replacements-only year. And I don't mean replacing this shade of eyeliner/mascara. I mean shampoo/conditioner, bb cream (I only use one, so when I'm out, I don't have one in another shade/brand to fall back on), toothpaste, shower gel, and lotion, and they can only be replaced when I run out. I might allow $20 a month for essence trend edition fixes. I was going to allow whatever my overtime (it looks like i might end up working enough OT to bring in another $150/month) will fund, but I might push that money over to a comic com budget. I just need to use stuff up.


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I inventoried mine last night, and I didn't realize how much I had. I kind of thought it, but seeing hard core numbers really proved I can't be buying like this permanently. I'm OK financially, but still I could use it on other bigger things like a trip, buy a big item or put it towards student loans. Also, I don't have the storage for much more. 

I'm going on a low buy for September. 

--I can only buy from Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty sale if it does go on this month, but I think it does. 

--Can buy a z palette. Been wanting another one for better storage and usage.

Otherwise low buy this month. My main problem is just buying too much makeup. 
Well, so far I haven't bought anything from Ulta's sale. I did buy 2 z-palettes. I depotted a lot of eyeshadow, but I did fall off my list of allowed items. I bought 3 nail polishes this month. I actually don't own a gross amount of nail polishes, so it wasn't like I was buying dupes of what I have already like I do eyeshadow sometimes. So, it hasn't been too bad of a month, and it's almost over.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 25, 2013)

Since I went back to school and work full time I haven't bought anything and I am having a huge craving/hankering lol... itch to buy something.

A) How do I suppress it?

B) Is there anything worth it to get right now?

C) How quickly do the Sephora Favorites sets sell out?

D) I have naked 1 and 2, as well as Lorac Pro, do you think with those kits I have enough matte shades?

Help.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since I went back to school and work full time I haven't bought anything and I am having a huge craving/hankering lol... itch to buy something.

A) How do I suppress it?

B) Is there anything worth it to get right now?

C) How quickly do the Sephora Favorites sets sell out?

D) I have naked 1 and 2, as well as Lorac Pro, do you think with those kits I have enough matte shades?

Help.


Last time I had an itch I couldn't shake, I cleaned out and organized my makeup drawers. It made me realize just how much I have (and how much I don't need), and I was able to throw out quite a few items that were either old, unused and untradeable, or completely empty!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 25, 2013)

Another related approach: Sort your makeup out into seasons. Put everything away except for your current month. Then sort that stuff out into what you will use *right now*. Put the rest aside as well. Now whenever you want to buy stuff, pull out your current-season-but-set-aside box and "shop" from your collection instead of a store. Also: Make a list of allowed items you can get when this urge hits you. It's kind of like when you're on a diet but build treats into your plan so you don't go on a junk food bender and just make things worse. I just picked up the UD Black Market set, for example, but that was on my shopping list, so it feels like I broke my no-buy, but I really didn't. Essence trend edition stuff is always acceptable for me in part because that line is really inexpensive but also because the TE lines tend to be small. Even if I get one of everything (which I never do), it's still going to be under thirty bucks. ETA: I think suppressing the urge is bad because it just festers. You just have to look at it as a pressure cooker and figure out how to let the steam out every once in a while so it doesn't explode and plaster the ceiling with green beans.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Another related approach: Sort your makeup out into seasons. Put everything away except for your current month. Then sort that stuff out into what you will use *right now*. Put the rest aside as well. Now whenever you want to buy stuff, pull out your current-season-but-set-aside box and "shop" from your collection instead of a store.

Also: Make a list of allowed items you can get when this urge hits you. It's kind of like when you're on a diet but build treats into your plan so you don't go on a junk food bender and just make things worse. I just picked up the UD Black Market set, for example, but that was on my shopping list, so it feels like I broke my no-buy, but I really didn't. Essence trend edition stuff is always acceptable for me in part because that line is really inexpensive but also because the TE lines tend to be small. Even if I get one of everything (which I never do), it's still going to be under thirty bucks.

ETA: I think suppressing the urge is bad because it just festers. You just have to look at it as a pressure cooker and figure out how to let the steam out every once in a while so it doesn't explode and plaster the ceiling with green beans.


I agree with the ETA statement!! Just like on a diet, as you mentioned, if I want pizza, I need to have that pizza in moderation. Because for me, it's better to have one slice (or two) and a salad instead of devouring a large pizza because i've deprived myself of it for so long! I just gave into the Balm and ordered a blush for myself and a primer (and two gifts). None of these items make me feel like I've fallen off the wagon as both of the (for me) items have been on my "I want to buy that list" for quite some time. I've wanted the blush since I received it in my birchbox, but I didn't want to pay full price and it wasn't part of the Hautelook sale... so I've patiently waited. I've also been on the hunt for a HG primer. Most travel sizes are $10-15, so buying a full size at the same cost was a no-brainer for me. The sum total for both of these was just a hair more than the cost of the blush alone. My patience paid off, and these things feel more like "allowed" rather than "falling off the wagon." I think next month I will make a SPECIFIC list of items that I can purchase. That should also help me keep within my new budget.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 25, 2013)

Woo! I didn't buy anything from the Balm sale - I was in a lecture. When I found out they were extending the time for the sale, I was too busy getting my butt kicked at spin class. Bring it on, October. Also: I did think about what I would buy if I was free to shop at that time. Answer = nothing. I soon realized I didn't want anything. Not bad!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Another related approach: Sort your makeup out into seasons. Put everything away except for your current month. Then sort that stuff out into what you will use *right now*. Put the rest aside as well. Now whenever you want to buy stuff, pull out your current-season-but-set-aside box and "shop" from your collection instead of a store.*

Also: Make a list of allowed items you can get when this urge hits you. It's kind of like when you're on a diet but build treats into your plan so you don't go on a junk food bender and just make things worse. I just picked up the UD Black Market set, for example, but that was on my shopping list, so it feels like I broke my no-buy, but I really didn't. Essence trend edition stuff is always acceptable for me in part because that line is really inexpensive but also because the TE lines tend to be small. Even if I get one of everything (which I never do), it's still going to be under thirty bucks.

ETA: I think suppressing the urge is bad because it just festers. You just have to look at it as a pressure cooker and figure out how to let the steam out every once in a while so it doesn't explode and plaster the ceiling with green beans.
I love this idea!


----------



## nin5in (Sep 25, 2013)

Day 7 of my no buy,  and I'm looking for giveaways and other ways to score free makeup.


----------



## nin5in (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I went back to school and work full time I haven't bought anything and I am having a huge craving/hankering lol... itch to buy something.

A) How do I suppress it?

B) Is there anything worth it to get right now?

C) How quickly do the Sephora Favorites sets sell out?

D) I have naked 1 and 2, as well as Lorac Pro, do you think with those kits I have enough matte shades?

Help.

I know it's tough to suppress the urge, but think about any non-beauty related item you want to buy and set the money that you would spend on cosmetics aside. IMO, if you have the naked 1 &amp; 2 and the Lorac Pro, you have enough matte shades.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 26, 2013)

Woah! I get bummed when I pay $40 for a scarf! haha! Oh, and Aveda Tourmaline stuff is my favorite!!


----------



## nin5in (Sep 28, 2013)

Done good for the past 2 days, but that's probably because my husband went shopping with me, and he's good about reminding about how much makeup I already have. Plus, I know that he will buy me makeup for the holidays, so I'm set.


----------



## missionista (Sep 29, 2013)

Just participated in a perfume swap, so have had lots of stuff to keep me busy, and haven't bought anything! Feeling good about September, bring on October.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 29, 2013)

Just a few more days! Shocking how quickly September has gone by. Glad to see everyone is doing great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 29, 2013)

Since it's just two days away from October, recap!

My allowed list:


One Sephora order, but only if there's a really good points perk (I have a feeling there won't be one, so I doubt I'll place this order).
One Fortune Cookie Soap order based on the scents in the Autumn box, to be placed in three weeks (two paydays from now), but no more than one of each type of item (so one shower gel, one jelly, one sugar scrub, etc.).
Small Starlooks order I've been planning to place for a few months but have been holding off on placing until I got a discount code, and now I have one:  Infinity in Immortal and Tendergloss in Beaux.
essence trend edition stuff (limit: $20).
Glamour Doll Eyes 6-month subscription, if I can get my paws on it!
GDE limited edition stuff, if it happens to be released (fingers crossed for Halloween stuff!).
Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab:  This one is hard.  Right now, I'll say a limit of twenty decants from the Halloweenie collection, although that may shift upwards depending on what ends up being released.  I need to dig through my collection and find my Weenie stash to compare what I have to whatever ends up being released (but if there are red musk or champaca single-notes, I do hereby grant myself permission to order full bottles of both!).

Banned list:


Hair stuff unless it comes directly to me in one of my own subscription boxes.  No swapping for it, and no using Birchbox points for it.
Bath &amp; Body Works stuff.  Period.  Not even a Halloween Wallflower refill or lipgloss.

Eyeliner (waiting for the holiday sets!)

Bath products aside from the one allowed FCS order.  I still haven't started using any of the _Once Upon a Time_ stuff I ordered, although that's because I have been using the stuff I ordered from the summer collection, so I *have* been working through this stuff (and I'm almost done with the Mango or Salsa jelly!)

GDE permanent collection stuff!  I'm crossing my fingers for a Halloween collection to hurl my money at instead.  I need to work through my sample jars and decide what to upgrade to full-sized jars anyway (and I'm far from running out of even the samples I already know I love).

Eye primer.  I keep putting this on my to-buy list, but I have a bunch of assorted samples from various sources, and I've been working on them for a few months, so I can definitely get through another month with what I have.

Mascara.  I don't think I've bought any in over twenty-five years, and I have something like nine unopened tubes thanks to subs/GWPs/etc., so I'm not really at any risk of buying this, but I'll put it on here anyway.

â€‹

No Sephora order since there was no good points perk, although I did buy a couple of things in-store (more on that later).  I never quite got around to testing the FCS stuff, so I never quite got around to placing an order, either, although they have a Halloween collection coming out later this week, so I'll just hold off until then.  I also didn't get around to the Starlooks order, there wasn't a new essence trend edition, I didn't get the GDE subscription, there were no GDE LE things, and I didn't order any BPAL.

But...  I did get eyeliner.  On the other hand, the waiting-for-holiday-sets thing?  I got a holiday set, which was going to be on my list for October.  And I also picked up an emergency shimmery brown liner to keep in my desk at work for nights I go to happy hour after work, which I don't think should count against me here since.  And I got the Sephora Give Me More Lip set.  I did *not* need more lipstick, but I really, *really* wanted it, and there were several things that I would have bought, and there are several other things in there that kind of fill in gaps in my lipstick wardrobe, so I think it was a good decision.

(Sadly, I did not save any money because I went to a comic con last weekend and overshopped.  On the up side, I now have a copy of the first volume of _Grendel_ signed by Matt Wagner and _The Legend of Bold Riley_ signed by Leia Weathington!  On the down side, I now also want to go on shopping sprees at comic cons and buy books directly from the authors and artists so I can have signed copies!  I'm going to need a bigger shelf.)


----------



## astrida5 (Sep 29, 2013)

September was such a good month for me. Because of this thread I realized that I spend way too much money on make up. In the beginning of this month i went through all of my make up and it almost made me sick. I have come to the realization that I almost have 20 high end foundations, 50 lipsticks etc. I need to use up products before I buy new ones. So I did a no buy this month and it went really wel. The first week was hard but after a few more weeks I don't even have the need to buy something anymore. I'm so happy I did it and I will definetely continuing this no buy in October. I almost saved 300â‚¬ this month because of not buying make up which is about 400 dollars. I hope everyone is gonna do well in October! (Sorry for my bad English, I'm from holland)


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 29, 2013)

This was my goal for sept "I cannot buy anything beauty/makeup related until the Sephora sale in Nov. ( I dont NEED anything!!) I can keep my existing subs ( Birchbox, Eco Emi and Sample Society but need to drop one by Dec. ( I cant decide yet). I must continue to focus on getting through my ridiculous huge stash.. I can only acquire through trades ( but will also keep this to a minimum as I mentioned I dont NEED anything. Need to determine holy grail items and stick with them only...I need to always stop searching for something better.. # Overall I did pretty well I did buy one item (Prada candy perfume) but I bought it in the airport so it was 20% cheaper plus no tax. This is still a Huge improvement for me as I was spending hundreds a month . I used up a bunch of items this month ( full size and samples) and did not participate in any trades . I am keeping my same rules for oct however am aiming for 0 makeup/product purchases this month. Good luck everyone !!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sept is the month after my birthday, so I definitely need to pull the reins back after indulging myself last month.  My rules for the month are:

-NO falling for the temptation of the Ipsy discount codes. 

-In fact, NO online orders at all! - Sephora, Ulta, Birchbox, etc.  I'm hoarding my points, so BB shouldn't be too hard.

-I'm allowed 3 swaps this month (because it still costs $ to mail things!) from my subs:  Ipsy, BB (x2, only for the Sept Ruffian Polish, then I'm cancelling!), Goodies (free this month, then cancelling), and Bondi.  I was strong enough to cancel Starlooks for now, but I still should be getting my Birthday Box soon.

-I can only purchase items as replacements, but since my stash is so well built up, I really don't think I'll need anything.  Possibly some bubble bath for my kids.

Impulse Purchases:  I am so bad at wandering down the beauty aisle while grocery shopping.  So, I can purchase 3 beauty items this month, not totalling more than $10.  This includes nail polishes (I don't have many fall shades), hair accessories (i.e. pretty combs or hair ties), or nail tools, but NOT makeup or skincare.  

I'll probably have to come back and edit/update these goals, but I do need to start saving for the holiday purchases!  I already know I'll be picking up things like the Sephora It Kits and other awesome GWP's during Nov/Dec, so I'm trying to save up for those early on!

Good luck, ladies!

I think I did OK for my first low-buy!  I did slip up a few times, and realized that I just can't pass up an amazing deal!

Successes:

-Did not fall for the Ipsy codes!  The Butter London one was tempting, but I stayed strong!

-Did not resubscribe for Starlooks, and went through with cancelling Goodies AND my second Birchbox.

-Only did one swap, the circular one.  Got some great stuff!

Fails:

-I made two online orders at Sephora, but both of them were under $10 and had GREAT samples and an awesome GWP

-I slipped up at a Sally Beauty Supply 1/2 off Clearance sale and bought 14 polishes (WAY above the 3 I allowed!), but only spent $13

I'm updating my Oct Low-Buy rules for a dollar amount limit, not a specific # of items.  My main success this month was that I spent WAY less in Sept than I have in previous months!  That alone has kept my willpower up to do this again in October.  Best of luck, ladies!


----------



## nin5in (Sep 29, 2013)

Yay, made it through September. Bring it on , October.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 29, 2013)

I did well for the first time on a low/no buy. I bought no Ipsy code deals, although thr Butter London tempted me severely. I did make three Sephora orders though, but I started my Christmas shopping. I am not going to lie, I did cheat and add things for me in the cart, BUT when they arrived I boxed them back up and sent them the heck back! It was so hard, but I was committed. The Sephora part of my no/low buy was the hardest part for me and I realized through that how much I impulse order. I have decided that next month I will allow myself a certain amount of money I can spend on whatever I want and hopefully that will keep me in check. Overall I consider the month partially successful because I did cheat on those Christmas orders, but I am proud of myself for returning the items.


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 30, 2013)

I had several slips this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Mostly nail polish, and those damn Hempz treats lotions I keep finding at TJ Maxx.

I went through my bank account and put all my beauty buying into a category and ran a report, I spent over $400 on beauty crap from August 1 through date, not even counting the things I've put on my credit cards.  It's so stupid and pointless and wasteful!!

Soooooooooo I am no buying through the end of the year.  I'm also going to have to stay off of MUT unfortunately, because it totally feeds the addiction.  I'm going to pop in to the no-buy threads every now and then, because they are so supportive and positive and I'm gonna need it!

Good job to all of you!!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had several slips this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Mostly nail polish, and those damn Hempz treats lotions I keep finding at TJ Maxx.

I went through my bank account and put all my beauty buying into a category and ran a report, I spent over $400 on beauty crap from August 1 through date, not even counting the things I've put on my credit cards.  It's so stupid and pointless and wasteful!!

Soooooooooo I am no buying through the end of the year.  I'm also going to have to stay off of MUT unfortunately, because it totally feeds the addiction.  I'm going to pop in to the no-buy threads every now and then, because they are so supportive and positive and I'm gonna need it!

Good job to all of you!!!!

I've had the same thought myself. I might have to come to MUT less in order to stop enabling myself. I see all the things other people buy and it makes me want to get it too. Almost like an alcoholic hanging out at a bar I guess. I don't think I have a full blown shopping addiction, but I am well on my way and I want to nip it in the bud before it gets worse. It will be a good experiment to see if I do better in October by coming here less and the new spending limit I set for myself.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had several slips this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Mostly nail polish, and those damn Hempz treats lotions I keep finding at TJ Maxx.

I went through my bank account and put all my beauty buying into a category and ran a report, I spent over $400 on beauty crap from August 1 through date, not even counting the things I've put on my credit cards.  It's so stupid and pointless and wasteful!!

Soooooooooo I am no buying through the end of the year.  I'm also going to have to stay off of MUT unfortunately, because it totally feeds the addiction.  I'm going to pop in to the no-buy threads every now and then, because they are so supportive and positive and I'm gonna need it!

Good job to all of you!!!!


Going through my bank account was the biggest eye opener for me, too! With christmas approaching, I'd rather give up my beauty products and help an angel tree kid have a good christmas. I'm in the same MuT boat -- I've stopped visiting so "frequently" and when I am here, it's mostly to check the no buy/low buy threads. I love MUT, but my wallet doesn't. My adult responsibilities outweigh my "beauty pleasures", so I'm doing what I have to do! I've definitely tried to stay way from the Ipsy and Sephora threads. a) I don't want to envy what I can't have this month because I cancelled and B) I need not hear about the discount codes!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had several slips this month




 Mostly nail polish, and those damn Hempz treats lotions I keep finding at TJ Maxx.

I went through my bank account and put all my beauty buying into a category and ran a report, I spent over $400 on beauty crap from August 1 through date, not even counting the things I've put on my credit cards.  It's so stupid and pointless and wasteful!!

Soooooooooo I am no buying through the end of the year.  I'm also going to have to stay off of MUT unfortunately, because it totally feeds the addiction.  I'm going to pop in to the no-buy threads every now and then, because they are so supportive and positive and I'm gonna need it!

Good job to all of you!!!!



Going through my bank account was the biggest eye opener for me, too! With christmas approaching, I'd rather give up my beauty products and help an angel tree kid have a good christmas.

I'm in the same MuT boat -- I've stopped visiting so "frequently" and when I am here, it's mostly to check the no buy/low buy threads. I love MUT, but my wallet doesn't. My adult responsibilities outweigh my "beauty pleasures", so I'm doing what I have to do! I've definitely tried to stay way from the Ipsy and Sephora threads. a) I don't want to envy what I can't have this month because I cancelled and B) I need not hear about the discount codes! Agreed! That Sephora promo codes thread is a KILLER!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 30, 2013)

> Going through my bank account was the biggest eye opener for me, too! With christmas approaching, I'd rather give up my beauty products and help an angel tree kid have a good christmas. I'm in the same MuT boat -- I've stopped visiting so "frequently" and when I am here, it's mostly to check the no buy/low buy threads. I love MUT, but my wallet doesn't. My adult responsibilities outweigh my "beauty pleasures", so I'm doing what I have to do! I've definitely tried to stay way from the Ipsy and Sephora threads. a) I don't want to envy what I can't have this month because I cancelled and B) I need not hear about the discount codes!


 Sponsoring an Angel Tree child is an awesome idea! I think a lot of my discomfort with the amount of crap I have accumulated is the materialism involved. You've inspired me that anything on my trade list that isn't gone by 10/31 is going into goodie bags for the local women's shelter or just handed out as random acts of kindess!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 30, 2013)

> I've had the same thought myself. I might have to come to MUT less in order to stop enabling myself. I see all the things other people buy and it makes me want to get it too. Almost like an alcoholic hanging out at a bar I guess. I don't think I have a full blown shopping addiction, but I am well on my way and I want to nip it in the bud before it gets worse. It will be a good experiment to see if I do better in October by coming here less and the new spending limit I set for myself.


 It is totally the alcoholic in a bar lol! Even sometimes the confession/slip-up posts in the no-buy threads I'm like "oh good rationalization, I'll use that!" It's so funny because I'm so not a "monkey see monkey do" type, unless it comes to makeup!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

Le sigh. I wrapped up the month with a new laptop. On the up side, I started thinking I needed one a year ago. Yesterday, it became clear that it was time. I have no tv or stereo, so no laptop = no music or movies, and that is a VERY BAD THING for me.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, I think I've done pretty well this month! I didn't go crazy spending-wise and stuck to my detailed list much better this month than the previous month where I wasn't as detailed with what I could/couldn't buy. I actually wound up not even getting a lot of the things on my "approved" list. I made a few small substitutions for things I wanted to trade off instead that we're similar in price. Overall, I'm pretty happy! Not going crazy with buying makeup let me allow myself to purchase things I actually needed. Yet, I didn't feel deprived because I allowed myself a few small things when I didn't get some others that were on my list.ðŸ˜Š I'm going to continue another low-buy next month.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is totally the alcoholic in a bar lol! Even sometimes the confession/slip-up posts in the no-buy threads I'm like "oh good rationalization, I'll use that!"

It's so funny because I'm so not a "monkey see monkey do" type, unless it comes to makeup!

Yes! I totally have a monkey see attitude with makeup. It is like ohhhhh sparkly or SQUIRREL! and MUST HAVE SQUIRREL!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 30, 2013)

> Yes! I totally have a monkey see attitude with makeup. It is like ohhhhh sparkly or SQUIRREL! and MUST HAVE SQUIRREL!


 Hahaha love it!!!! This accurately describes me as well lol. ðŸ˜‚


----------

